# Drama en el Charotren de Bejis.. : "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí" "La maquinista en ese momento pierde los papeles por completo"



## brickworld (17 Ago 2022)

Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"


Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...




www.elmundo.es









*Una policía que viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"*

ANA MARÍA ORTIZ
Madrid
Actualizado Miércoles, 17 agosto 2022 - 17:03
Virginia, una agente de 30 años, narra cómo escapó del tren para pedir ayuda. Asegura que nunca deberían haber salido de Valencia

El angustioso viaje en tren de unos pasajeros atrapados en el incendio de BejísEL MUNDO


Castellón Más de 6.000 hectáreas quemadas en Bejís con fuego "agresivo y voraz" que avanza hacia la provincia de Valencia
Comunidad Valenciana El fuego de la Vall d'Ebo calcina 11.500 hectáreas y amenaza la Marina Baja
*Virginia, *policía nacional de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas de la estación del Norte [*Valencia*]. Cuando llevábamos unos 40 minutos de trayecto comenzamos a poder ver a través de las ventanas cómo había un incendio en las montañas; un incendio importante, no eran cuatro llamitas. Yo me fui a la maquinista y le pregunté que qué estaba ocurriendo y que si se iba a pasar por esa zona. *Ella contesta que sí, que continuamos la marcha y que no hay ningún tipo de problema.* Después de esto, me quedo tranquila. Doy por hecho que el tren no va a circular por el foco del incendio y que vamos a rodearlo por otro sitio. Me dirijo a mi sitio y me siento tranquilamente. Después, pasados unos 20 minutos, comenzamos a notar todos los pasajeros del tren cómo comienza a subir la temperatura del vagón, cómo empieza a entrar humo. Nos asomamos a las ventanas y vemos que tenemos las llamas al lado literalmente. Accedo otra vez a la maquinista y le digo: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí".
El tren estaba todavía en movimiento. En ese momento, ella detiene la marcha del tren e intenta accionar la palanca para volver en sentido contrario y retroceder la marcha. Se da cuenta de que eso es imposible y comienza a correr desde una punta del vagón hasta la otra, hacia la locomotora de atrás. En el otro extremo, intenta hacer la marcha atrás del tren. Avanzamos como cinco metros, se mueve unos tres segundos el tren y se vuelve a bloquear.
*La maquinista en ese momento pierde los papeles por completo. Sale de la cabina de atrás y comienza a decir que no sabe qué hacer, que está esperando órdenes de los superiores, que no puede hacer nada, que el tren está bloqueado..*. Yo tomo la iniciativa por el tema del trabajo, porque estoy acostumbrada a vivir situaciones de estrés y sabía que los demás posiblemente no iban a estar preparados para eso. Intento tranquilizar a la gente que va dentro, ya que estaban muy asustados al escucharla.

agobiada que le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir. En ese momento, ella acciona la palanca, nos abre la puerta de uno de los vagones y salimos un grupo de unas nueve personas aproximadamente, todos jóvenes. Saltamos a las vías y comenzamos a correr en dirección contraria a las llamas. Mientras estoy corriendo intento llamar al 112 para dar constancia de lo ocurrido, pero no hay cobertura, las llamadas se cancelan. Sigo corriendo hasta encontrar un punto donde haya cobertura y llamo a mi padre, que es bombero de la *Diputación Provincial de Zaragoza. *Le digo que llame corriendo a *Castellón* para que movilicen efectivos, que hay un tren con gente que corre peligro de quemarse. Mi padre me dice que ya ha contactado con ellos, que me van a llamar. Recibo la llamada de los servicios de emergencia de Castellón y les indico el punto exacto donde estamos. La chica [la operadora del 112] simplemente me pregunta que si avanzamos hacia punto seguro. Le indico que estamos corriendo porque las llamas nos atrapan. Veo a lo lejos dos casas muy pequeñitas y le pido a los chicos que no se rindan, que sigamos hacia las casas porque allí probablemente hay gente. Al llegar al punto donde localizamos las casas, encontramos tres furgonetas de vecinos del pueblo, Ragudo, que nos ven a lo lejos corriendo y se acercan hacia nosotros. Nos montan en los vehículos y nos ponen a salvo. Nos llevan a *Viver, *donde se había montado el hospital de campaña y somos atendidos por *Cruz Roja, Protección civil *y sanitarios del centro de salud.

Cuando estábamos en *Ragudo*, después de haber corrido tres kilómetros largos, la maquinista debió de conseguir accionar la palanca y hacer regresar el tren. Los heridos [cinco continúan ingresados, tres de ellos en estado grave] deben de ser los que se quedaron en el tren. Nosotros estamos heridos, pero con contusiones, de correr y eso. Acabo de salir de poner una denuncia. Se ha tipificado como delito de lesiones. El juzgado lo tendrá que calificar como una imprudencia, porque allí estábamos 60 personas y nuestra vida corría peligro en todo momento. Lo que no entendemos es por qué ese tren salió de *Valencia *cuando el incendio estaba originado desde la noche anterior. Tenían constancia de lo que estaba pasando en todo momento".


----------



## Snowball (17 Ago 2022)

El tren de la bruja


----------



## romeoalfa (17 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El tren de la bruja



El tren de la Charo-Maquinista


----------



## Poseidón (17 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El tren de la bruja



Es tan surrealista el comportamiento de la maquinista como la de la charo policia llamando a Papa Bombero en Zaragoza.

No dan para mas.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (17 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El tren de la bruja




Épico


----------



## Guano For Life (17 Ago 2022)

Pues quieren meter cuotas de charos piloto hasta en los aviones.

Yo por si acaso voy comprando un paracaídas que me sirva como equipaje de mano y despidiéndome de usar el tren


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (17 Ago 2022)

Las cuotas están muy bien...hasta que tienen que demostrar la valía.


----------



## Señor Manolo (17 Ago 2022)

Algunos se creían que el feminismo era una broma... Pero luego llegó la superwoman policía al rescate y se fueron todos felices en el coche del taxista marroquí.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Ago 2022)

No puede ser, he visto la nueva peli de Predator donde se ve claramente que las mujeras, ante situaciones de peligro, son iguales o incluso mejores que los hombres.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## tixel (17 Ago 2022)

Y la policia esta entra donde el maquinista como pedro por su casa o como va el tema. Y dice q esta acostumbrada a situaciones de estrés. Si vamos, ya me lo quiero imaginar. No se como fue pero seguro q si pasa a toda ostia no pasa nada.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

Esto es dinamita derroyente.

Ninguna de las dos actua bien. Ni la maquinista, ni la policia.

La policia, viendo a la charomaquinista que no estaba capacitada para operar el vehiculo, deberia haber cogido a todos los pasajeros y llevarselos, no dejar a varios ahi sabiendo que hay peligro inminente. Los sanos ayudan a los ancianos y todos a medio kilometro del peligro en 15 minutos. Si evacuas, evacuas, no dejas a los que tienen dificultades ahi a merced del peligro. Pero bueno a toro pasado todos somos Palomo Linares.

La charomaquinista, que demuestra haberse pasado la capacitación profesional jijijeando, deberia primero haber lanzado la alarma de convoy detenido por la emisora que llevan todos los trenes y deberia haber sido capaz de poner el tren en modo manual para retroceder un par de kilometros hasta el cambio de agujas y con los pasajeros alejados de las llamas.

No, las mujeres no valen para ciertos puestos. Esto lo demuestra.

Seguramente si hubiera sido un maquinista tio no hablariamos de quemados graves.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (17 Ago 2022)

Si Charo1 se hubiese callado la puta boca, Charo2 no hubiese hecho nada raro y el tren hubiese pasado de largo con una mera anécdota que contar, "pero semoj mujerah y tenemos de hacer algo al rejpecto del normá desarollo de laj cosah"


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> El tren de la Charo-Maquinista




El tren de las charos

Ha sido una policia y una maquinista.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (17 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Es tan surrealista el comportamiento de la maquinista como la de la charo policia llamando a Papa Bombero en Zaragoza.
> 
> No dan para mas.



La policía prefirió llamar a alguien de confianza, por algo será. Lo mismo es que sabe muy bien que si llama al 112 hay muchas posibilidades de que no la tomen en serio y estemos hablando hoy de 60 muertos. 

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (17 Ago 2022)

Vete a saber qué pasó allí.

Pero lo que sí es cierto es que efectivamente la maquinista se quedó y la policia salió por patas a pesar de estar "acostumbrada a vivir situaciones de estrés".

No sé, es una Charo-War, no me posiciono.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (17 Ago 2022)

Tengo la sensación de que nunca conoceremos los detalles de lo ocurrido


----------



## sashimi (17 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Y la policia esta entra donde el maquinista como pedro por su casa o como va el tema. Y dice q esta acostumbrada a situaciones de estrés. Si, vamos ya me lo quiero imaginar. No se como fue pero seguro q si pasa a toda ostia no pasa nada.



Huele a invent. Como buena policía en situaciones de estrés corre por su culo y al resto que le den. Vocación de servicio público


----------



## ominae (17 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vete a saber qué pasó allí.
> 
> Pero lo que sí es cierto es que la maquinista se quedó y la policia salió por patas a pesar de estar "acostumbrada a vivir situaciones de estrés".
> 
> No sé, es una Charo-War, no me posiciono.



Las mujeres policias en situaciones de estres: o se quedan paralizadas o se ponen a disparar a todo lo que se mueva sin sentido.


----------



## pepinox (17 Ago 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando pones a mujeres a trabajar en puestos de hombres:
-No saben conducir el puto tren, la maquinista.
-No saben organizar una evacuación de todo el vagón en condiciones, la mujer policía.
-Al final tienen que llamar por teléfono a su jefe o su papá para que las saquen del atolladero.

JAJAJAJA, viva España!

Cuando los moros no las dejan salir de casa, es por algo.


----------



## brickworld (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El tren de las charos
> 
> Ha sido una policia y una maquinista.



Y hay una tercera en el 112

La chica [la operadora del 112] simplemente me pregunta que si avanzamos hacia punto seguro.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (17 Ago 2022)

La película se llama charos en llamas


----------



## Wasi (17 Ago 2022)

Es un buen ejemplo para todes eses subnormales que te vienen con el cuento de, qué pasaría si el mundo lo gobernasen las mujeres??


----------



## Poseidón (17 Ago 2022)

Lorem Ipsum dijo:


> La policía prefirió llamar a alguien de confianza, por algo será. Lo mismo es que sabe muy bien que si llama al 112 hay muchas posibilidades de que no la tomen en serio y estemos hablando hoy de 60 muertos.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



Si hombre si. España es una casa de putas pero aun le falta un poco para convertirse en monarquia bananera.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

A policewoman







A woman machinist







People scream!! 

In a horror movie...

*"Charos stories in valencia"*


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Es un buen ejemplo para todes eses subnormales que te vienen con el cuento de, qué pasaría si el mundo lo gobernasen las mujeres??



Nos quemariamos


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Nos quemariamos



¿Sabes alguna alternativa real a Shoppe? Me han dado bien por saco con el cierre.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Es tan surrealista el comportamiento de la maquinista como la de la charo policia llamando a Papa Bombero en Zaragoza.
> 
> No dan para mas.



Venía a decir justo esto.
Representa perfectamente cómo funciona la burbuja de funcionarios en España.
Para empezar ella por ser poli, se cree tan guay se ir varias veces a llamarle la atención a la Maquinista.
Después le dice que abra las puertas.
Después en vez de llamar a emergencias tira de privilegios y llama a papá bombero de Zaragoza.
Putisimo asco todo.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Si Charo1 se hubiese callado la puta boca, Charo2 no hubiese hecho nada raro y el tren hubiese pasado de largo con una mera anécdota que contar, "pero semoj mujerah y tenemos de hacer algo al rejpecto del normá desarollo de laj cosah"




En la.noticia dice que la charo policia llamó a su padre Bombero en zaragoza para que llamara a Castellón, y han denunciado...

Pero veremos donde llega la cosa con la maquinista,es otra funcionaria, entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

*TRENES Y BUSES. ESTAD VIGILANTES ANTE FALSE FLAG ENCUBIERTOS DE ACCIDENTES - 

Moda de descarrilamiento de trenes | no relacionado con lo de tren free*








Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"


Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...




www.elmundo.es




t.me/DANON1776/12379 4.0K viewsD Anon,



Jul 13 at 03:13





Rumor: - TRENES Y BUSES. ESTAD VIGILANTES ANTE FALSE FLAG ENCUBIERTOS DE ACCIDENTES - Moda de descarrilamiento de trenes | no relacionado con lo de tren free


TRENES Y BUSES. ESTAD VIGILANTES ANTE FALSE FLAG ENCUBIERTOS DE ACCIDENTES - Moda de descarrilamiento de trenes | no relacionado con lo de tren free t.me/DANON1776/12379 4.0K viewsD Anon, Jul 13 at 03:13




www.burbuja.info















*como cinco metros, se mueve unos tres segundos *
*el tren y se vuelve a bloquear.*

*La maquinista en ese momento pierde los papeles por completo.

EL CONTROL DEL TREN ( EL TREN ESTA BLOQUEADO )*

*Sale de la cabina de atrás y comienza a decir que no sabe qué hacer, que está esperando órdenes de los superiores,*

* que no puede hacer nada, que*

* el tren está bloqueado.*

*




*​


----------



## Passenger (17 Ago 2022)

Ques mentira todooooo... Ques una peli de Netflix jajajaja 
Qué nutrición por Dios


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (17 Ago 2022)

Subamonos a este tren pilotado por una charo, será divertido.


----------



## Algol (17 Ago 2022)

Os centrais mucho en la charomaquinista y charopolicia, pero aqui realmente el culpable es ADIF y/o el coordinador 112 de Castellón, y esos seguro no son charos.


----------



## toniguada (17 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...



Alguna Charo miente, pillo palomitas


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...



UNA periodista cuenta, lo que le pasó a UNA policía, cuando interfirió con el trabajo de UNA maquinista.

¿LA maquinista por qué detuvo el tren sin autorización de control central y ssobret odo SIN comunicación (lo iettnó después y no?
¿Acaso se lo pidió LA policía?
¿Qué hace UNA policía entrando a un sitio de control técnico para el cual hace falta una formación de la que ELLA carece ni siquiera para comprender qué hay que hacer o no?

¿LA policía abandona el tren con los jóvenos y deja a los demás a su suerte?
¿En serio LA redactora y LA policía no son capaces de entender el significado de estas palabras?

Porque esto es lo que yo estoy leyendo aquí.


----------



## Miomio (17 Ago 2022)

Por otro lado todos los demás testimonios dicen que los heridos se dieron entre los que salieron fuera.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

Algol dijo:


> Os centrais mucho en la charomaquinista y charopolicia, pero aqui realmente el culpable es ADIF y/o el coordinador 112 de Castellón, y esos seguro no son charos.



¿Seguro seguro seguro?
Yo no estaría tan seguro.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Sabes alguna alternativa real a Shoppe? Me han dado bien por saco con el cierre.



Ni idea shopee, era agua bendita, envios gratis, cupones, barateo y llegaba , difícil superar eso
Ya mejor comprarlo en tienda fisica...

Recientemente me llegaron los dos cables que pedi por shopee de 1m usb por 1'80€ los dos. No he podido confirmar la llegada porque España ya no está en los paises que venden.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Alguna Charo miente, pillo palomitas



No
Alguna no.
Las tres: la policía, la maquinista y la periodista que ha escrito esto.


----------



## JAG63 (17 Ago 2022)

A pesar de su negligente actuación, esa pareja de charos terminará recibiendo..........una medalla.

En USA hasta les harían una película.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> UNA periodista cuenta, lo que le pasó a UNA policía, cuando interfirió con el trabajo de UNA maquinista.
> 
> ¿LA maquinista por qué detuvo el tren sin autorización de control central y ssobret odo SIN comunicación (lo iettnó después y no?
> ¿Acaso se lo pidió LA policía?
> ...




Pais de mujeres, charocracia...


----------



## risto mejido (17 Ago 2022)

seria algo parecido a esto ;


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> A pesar de su negligente actuación, esa pareja de charos terminará recibiendo..........una medalla.
> 
> En USA hasta les harían una película.




Da para pelicula. Si esto fuera USA la hacian seguro..encima peli feminista eso da puntos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

13 Jul 2022














*El Topo descarrila entre las estaciones de Anoeta y Amara sin causar heridos*
*Se investiga si el accidente pudo deberse a la dilatación de los carriles por las altas temperaturas que azotaron Donostia*
N.G./Efe
 
Donostia 18·07·22 16:10  Actualizado a las 20:55 
El Topo descarrila entre las estaciones de Anoeta y Amara sin causar heridos



_Topo descarrilado en Amara_ Iker Azurmendi

Como versa una de las canciones más populares del grupo musical _Vetusta Morla_, Donostia está viviendo sus "Días raros". *La ola de calor que viene azotando Gipuzkoa está provocando una serie de sucesos singulare*s. El último de ellos, aunque se desconoce con exactitud si dicho incidente está relacionado o no con el sofocante calor, ha sido el *descarrilamiento del Topo en su trayecto entre Amara y Anoeta*. Por suerte, *no ha habido que lamentar heridos graves*.
​


----------



## CASA (17 Ago 2022)

Lo de la policía salir corriendo dejando a todo el mundo atrás me ha matao. Y como algún forero ha comentado arriba, todos las noticias (no que me crea nada) comentan que los heridos se han dado entre los que bajaron del tren. ¿¿??


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En la.noticia dice que la charo policia llamó a su padre Bombero en zaragoza para que llamara a Castellón, y han denunciado...
> 
> Pero veremos donde llega la cosa con la maquinista,es otra funcionaria, entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera...



Al final le van a caer todas las hostias a la charocía con un tironcete de orejas a la charonista. La lástima es que nunca lo sabremos


----------



## thanos2 (17 Ago 2022)

Si no le hubiese dicho de parar, posiblemente, habrían cruzado rápidamente. Un par de minutos de mucho calor, pero habrían salido de ahí. 

Ahora la charomaquinista acusará a la charopolicía. Y la charopolicía acusará a la charomaquinista. Y el lío hecho .


----------



## brickworld (17 Ago 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Lo de la policía salir corriendo dejando a todo el mundo atrás me ha matao. Y como algún forero ha comentado arriba, todos las noticias (no que me crea nada) comentan que los heridos se han dado entre los que bajaron del tren. ¿¿??



No creo según la charocop todos los que corrían por las vías eran jóvenes, así que los graves estaban en el tren creo que hay una mujer. De 58 años ingresada grave así que parece que fueron cocidos o intoxicados dentro


----------



## Cipoton (17 Ago 2022)

herido de contusiones de correr xd no solo la maquinista es una charo en este historia


----------



## Insert Coin (17 Ago 2022)

Jojojo, han editado el artículo y suprimido lo de la charo policía nacional, no se si algo más. Comprobadlo


----------



## Gusman (17 Ago 2022)

Charos chareando casi matan a todo el tren.
Deberian ser juzgadas por la denuncia de charopoli e inabilitarlas para cargo publico como poco.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pais de mujeres, charocracia...



Son los hechos de tres mujeres.
¿O acaso me invento algo de lo que digo?
NADA.


----------



## Gusman (17 Ago 2022)

Charos chareando casi matan a todo el tren.
Deberian ser juzgadas por la denuncia de charopoli e inabilitarlas para cargo publico como poco.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

Quien ha puesto esto:  


pepote25
17/08/2022 18:04
Pero si Ximo el pelucas a dicho que la culpa la tuvo la gente al salir del tren desatendiendo a la maquinista y que la culpa son de ellos y de Ayuso que se lleva toda la cobertura de los móviles


----------



## CASA (17 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> No creo según la charocop todos los que corrían por las vías eran jóvenes, así que los graves estaban en el tren creo que hay una mujer. De 58 años ingresada grave así que parece que fueron cocidos o intoxicados dentro



Lo que menciono es, precisamente, que mientras que los medios dicen que son los que salieron del tren los que resultaron heridos, hay otras fuentes que dicen que los heridos son los que se quedaron dentro. Y como aquí no se da puntada sin hilo, el tema puede tener mucha relevancia en cuestión de responsabilidades, por eso me parece llamativo.


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Ago 2022)

¿La gente jovén sale corriendo abandonando a los viejos?

¿Y para esto pasamos unos estados de alarma padémicos?


----------



## xicomalo (17 Ago 2022)

Hilo para difundir odio contra las mjeres ya que segun algunos si el maquinista fuera hombre seria superman y sacaría el tren volando ... y de camino apagaria el fuego


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Es tan surrealista el comportamiento de la maquinista como la de la charo policia llamando a Papa Bombero en Zaragoza.
> 
> No dan para mas.



Funcionarios funcioraneando, papá bombero hija policía,no iba a ser autónoma.Pero es una situación en su conjunto muy .....no sé ni qué adjetivo poner


----------



## CASA (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Quien ha puesto esto:
> 
> 
> pepote25
> ...



A aquí voy,...


----------



## LMLights (17 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> *Virginia, *policía nacional de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas de la estación del Norte [*Valencia*]. Cuando llevábamos unos 40 minutos de trayecto comenzamos a poder ver a través de las ventanas cómo había un incendio en las montañas; un incendio importante, no eran cuatro llamitas.* Yo me fui a la maquinista y le pregunté que qué estaba ocurriendo y que si se iba a pasar por esa zona*. *Ella contesta que sí, que continuamos la marcha y que no hay ningún tipo de problema.*



PSY-OP.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Jojojo, han editado el artículo y suprimido lo de la charo policía nacional, no se si algo más. Comprobadlo



A raíz de mi comentario de la cantidad de delitos que ha cometido la policiala.

Por cierto, esto indica que las FFCCSE monitorizan el foro.
Y que cometen delitos eliminando evidencias, pruebas y testimonios.
En plan 1984 y crimental 8que basicamenet, es decir algo en contra del gobierno).
El artículo no está ni en al cache de google, ni en la de archive.org

Aparte del hecho de que, vigilar sin motivo ya demas indiscriminadamente es un delito contra los DDHH.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (17 Ago 2022)

Me quedo más tranquilo. La noticia me resultó incomprensible ayer: un tren avanzando hacia un incendio. Ahora me queda clara la razón. Había demasiados marichulos entre los maquinistas y era preciso colocar mujeres aunque no estuviesen preparadas.

En demasiadas ocasiones lo hemos visto. Al menos aquí no murió nadie, a pesar de los esfuerzos de la chica policía y la maquinista.


----------



## CASA (17 Ago 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Jojojo, han editado el artículo y suprimido lo de la charo policía nacional, no se si algo más. Comprobadlo



Han quitado toda mención a que es policía. Igual es todo un invento, para darle un toque "feminista" al artículo y han visto por los comentarios que se han pasado de frenada y que la gente puede indagar, dada la actuación de la "policía". 

Mienten más que hablan los hijos de puta.


----------



## Koriel (17 Ago 2022)

La Charo maquinista no abandonó su puesto, consiguió poner el tren en marcha y hacerlo retroceder, salvando la vida de los pasajeros. 
La heroica policía salió por patas .


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Ago 2022)

Brutal todo, la situación,el funciovagado, la censura, la eliminación, joder con los países con bananas.Pero vamos que ya lo sabíamos.


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Ago 2022)

Chuuup, chuuuup!!!
Todo era superguay tía, hasta que un día....


----------



## antoniussss (17 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que no hay nadie mas charo, en exactamente lo que significa, prejuzgar y criticar a todo dios, en ve de cada uno se meta en su vida y deje a los demas, que todos los putos foreros de aqui.

No veo en que puede afectar en este incidente, que la conductora del tren sea mujer o la policia sea mujer.

La una hace su puto trabajo que es conducir un tren, para algo hay departamentos en renfe que son expertos y comunican que no se puede circular, y la otra, la poli, viendo el percal, evacua lo evacuable.


Pero desde la doritocueva con lo impredecible que es el. Fuego todos sois listisimos, por eso cada poco muere un charobombero profesional extinguiendo un incendio, porque era una charo.


Cuando me pregunto por que cojones existe la aberracion del ministerio de irene montero y laa. Feminazis, con leeros ya lo entiendo, sois o la excusa o el odio de ello.


Y lo peor es que realmente sois mas charos que las charos, y por ende, despreciables.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (17 Ago 2022)

La feminización de la sociedad trae consigo la destruccióm de la civiIzación. La Historia nos lo enseña.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Han quitado toda mención a que es policía. Igual es todo un invento, para darle un toque "feminista" al artículo y han visto por los comentarios que se han pasado de frenada y que la gente puede indagar, dada la actuación de la "policía".
> 
> Mienten más que hablan los hijos de puta.




Puede ser real

Las charocup existen eh...

En España el 30% /40%de las FSE son mujeres.( contando todo, ejército, PN, GC, policia local, autonómica


----------



## Visilleras (17 Ago 2022)

"le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir."

"le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir."

"le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, *al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir.*"



¡Tócate los co-jo-nes Mariloli!


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> La verdad es que no hay nadie mas charo, en exactamente lo que significa, prejuzgar y criticar a todo dios, en ve de cada uno se meta en su vida y deje a los demas, que todos los putos foreros de aqui.
> 
> No veo en que puede afectar en este incidente, que la conductora del tren sea mujer o la policia sea mujer.
> 
> ...



Anormal de carrito, la charo con placa y la charo con carné de maquinista están por cuotas femeninas, no por valía.

Si no existiera el "menesterio" de Irena Montera y si no hubiera cuotas, este hilo no existiría.
Como se coloca a mujeras por ser mujeras, este es el origen de todo.


----------



## Felson (17 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> La película se llama charos en llamas



También Chamaradas.


----------



## Soy forero (17 Ago 2022)

Maquinistas pacos, administración ferroviaria Paco de mierda


----------



## Drogoprofe (17 Ago 2022)

Putos jóvenes echan a correr dejando a los viejos que se churrasquen. 
Por lo menos la maquinista no hizo como el capitán del Costa Concordia


----------



## Palimpsesto. (17 Ago 2022)

Dicen que si quieres conocer a alguien llevarle a una situación extrema.
Las mujeres en el trabajo son mega empoderadas cuando todo es fluido y sin problemas. Cuando llegan problemas serios de vida o muerte o de millones en juego sacan la charo histérica inútil y traicionera que TODAS llevan dentro.
Mike Tyson decia: TODO ESTA PLANIFICADO HASTA QUE RECIBES LA PRIMERA HOSTIA EN EL MORRO. Las mujeres ahí quedan noqueadas.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> "le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir."
> 
> "le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir."
> 
> ...



¿Te vas a escandalizar de que una mujer huya de una situacion comprometida si ella puede y abandone a los demás?
Está en su naturaleza.
Y en la sociedad hembrista se está promoviendo y promocionando esas actitudes.
Que realmente no son más que robar.
Robar a la pareja, robar a la sociedad, etc.


----------



## Rilakkuma (17 Ago 2022)

Menudas dos. Por favor que si me pasa algo así en la vida no haya mujeres manejando la situación.


----------



## McFly (17 Ago 2022)

...si yo os contara ... IBAIS A FLIPAR
En resumidas cuentas un medio de transporte salió ardiendo con 250 pasajeros y la encargada del dispositivo de seguridad entró en pánico y no fue capaz de lanzar las contramedidas de CO2... y lo siento no puedo dar mas detalles, me gustaria ocntaros con todo lujo de detalles pero no puedo


----------



## Visilleras (17 Ago 2022)

Espera, espera... ¡Espera!


¿Me estáis diciendo que la maquinista tuvo el Santo Papo de *FRENAR y PARAR EL TREN* EN MEDIO DE LAS LLAMAS?

¡¡Pero me cago en mi estampa, joder!!
¿¿Tan dificil es seguir el trayecto patapum pa arriba, mientras llamas por RADIO a tu control y les informas??

Si la gente llevaba 40 minutos viendo el fuego
¿Qué cojones veía la maquinista?
¿Qué estuvo haciendo hasta tener el incendio prácticamente encima?
¿Mirar el WhatsApp?

Es que me parece completamente demencial...

Y si realmente NO SABES que hacer, llamas a control de RENFE o a quien sea... pero eso lo haces ANTES de estar en medio del fuego, joder.

Coño, es que me enerva...
Yo me pongo en caso y diría: Coño, parece que allí a lo lejos hay fuego, y está al lado de las vías del tren. Paro aquí inmediatamente, llamo a mis superiores para que me digan si es seguro tirar por allí, y aviso a los pasajeros del inconveniente.


LO QUE NO HAGO NI BORRACHO ES ESPERAR 40 MINUTOS, llegar casi en medio del incendio, y, una vez allí, allí PARAR EL TREN.


----------



## Knight who says ni (17 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> "le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir."
> 
> "le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir."
> 
> ...




Todo muy altruista y heroico, se nota la vocación de servir y proteger.


----------



## Soy forero (17 Ago 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Putos jóvenes echan a correr dejando a los viejos que se churrasquen.
> Por lo menos la maquinista no hizo como el capitán del Costa Concordia



Es una venganza contra los langostas


----------



## brickworld (17 Ago 2022)

McFly dijo:


> ...si yo os contara ... IBAIS A FLIPAR
> En resumidas cuentas un medio de transporte salió ardiendo con 250 pasajeros y la encargada del dispositivo de seguridad entró en pánico y no fue capaz de lanzar las contramedidas de CO2... y lo siento no puedo dar mas detalles, me gustaria ocntaros con todo lujo de detalles pero no puedo



Pufff 250? Un avión o que? 

Cuenta cuenta el caso ya habra prescrito


----------



## Drogoprofe (17 Ago 2022)

Alguien ve omisión del deber de socorro de un policía?


----------



## Mitsou (17 Ago 2022)

Bueno, que es una maquinista de tren no un fulano de las fuerzas especiales. Que yo sepa para ser maquinista no te exigen saber controlar ese tipo de situaciones


----------



## Drogoprofe (17 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Bueno, que es una maquinista de tren no un fulano de las fuerzas especiales. Que yo sepa para ser maquinista no te exigen saber controlar ese tipo de situaciones



Joder 3 años de curso más 20k ...


----------



## CASA (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Puede ser real
> 
> Las charocup existen eh...
> 
> En España el 30% /40%de las FSE son mujeres.( contando todo, ejército, PN, GC, policía local, autonómica



No, ya, está claro que puede ser real,.... 

En cualquier caso, es que puede ser un invent, y es una majadería una falta de ética brutal que escriban un artículo inventándose cosas.

Y puede ser real y es una majadería y una falta total de sentido común que escriban un artículo así. Intentando dar una imagen de heroínas cuando la situación es una cagada mayúscula se mire por donde se mire y por parte de todos los protagonistas. Por supuesto también de quien autorizó que el tren saliera en esas circunstancias.

No sé si en otros países a estas alturas la gente dimite o admite culpabilidad ante cosas así, pero en este desde luego parece que hemos llegado a una situación de todo vale, en la que se pueden hacer las babarrasadas más grandes y seguir adelante sin consecuencias.


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...



charito´s way

así que la poli se las dió de forrest runner y los jovenes que van en patin o al gym de patacanarios y no hacen deporte tb, 3km al popla, se supone que un poli corre 1 km en menos de 4 minutos y los 3 en menos de 15, seguramente tardaron más

la charicia no contenta con ello pone una denuncia por quemar a la brasa a los que la siguieron y a los del vagon que rompio los cristales para que el humazo y el fuego entrasen mejor

ojo a todo esto, porque hezpein al límite del retraso mantiene el mascarilleo en el transporte de lumpen, imaginaos a todos estos npcs mascarilleando como pollos sin cabeza!!!


----------



## Drogoprofe (17 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> charito´s way
> 
> así que la poli se las dió de forrest runner y los jovenes que van en patin o al gym de patacanarios y no hacen deporte tb, 3km al popla, se supone que un poli corre 1 km en menos de 4 minutos y los 3 en menos de 15, seguramente tardaron más
> 
> ...



Omisión deber socorro, no es lo mismo un policía, médico que un fontanero


----------



## max power (17 Ago 2022)

Hubo charobombera?

Ya solo falta eso.


----------



## Cens0r (17 Ago 2022)

Hoy en T5 han dado la noticia y han alabado a la maquinista.


----------



## DonCrisis (17 Ago 2022)

Joder menudo esperpento el charotren


----------



## Visilleras (17 Ago 2022)

Fuentes de Renfe consultadas por El Confidencial aseguran que no recibieron ningún aviso por parte de *Protección Civil y la Agencia de Emergencias* *dependiente de la Generalitat* y justificaron la conducta de la maquinista.









El retraso en el aviso a Renfe metió el tren en la boca del infierno de Bejís (Castellón)


La última alerta de la Generalitat y Protección Civil situaba las llamas a cinco kilómetros de las vías con vientos cambiantes. Los heridos bajaron mientras la maquinista cambiaba de cabina a toda prisa




www.elconfidencial.com





Al final va a ser cuestión de que las taifas no se coordinan...


----------



## Poncio (17 Ago 2022)

Da para cómic de hasañas bélicas.


----------



## brickworld (17 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Fuentes de Renfe consultadas por El Confidencial aseguran que no recibieron ningún aviso por parte de *Protección Civil y la Agencia de Emergencias* *dependiente de la Generalitat* y justificaron la conducta de la maquinista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder vaya esperpento de país con las tarifas de los cojones, la justificación está claro NO SE PODIA SABER, NADIE NOS AVISO, LA CULPA ES DE OTROS

A ver qué dice el ximopelucas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Ago 2022)

El charismo se ha cargado Occidente

Y la natalidad


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Fuentes de Renfe consultadas por El Confidencial aseguran que no recibieron ningún aviso por parte de *Protección Civil y la Agencia de Emergencias* *dependiente de la Generalitat* y justificaron la conducta de la maquinista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los funcivagos de vacaciones en el chalet que les pagamos todos


----------



## sirpask (17 Ago 2022)

Osea que ser un heroe es salir corriendo y dejar a mas del 80% de la tripulación tirada...

Nose...nose.

Lo de llamar a su Papa para que le ayudara es lo mejor.


----------



## Effetá (17 Ago 2022)

Empiezo a leer el hilo. La chica policía es de Zaragoza, así que volvía a casa. Ya habría hecho el trayecto más veces, de forma que sabría que el tren pasaría efectivamente por donde veía las llamas. Por qué lo relata así la periodista. Para redondear el relato. Así que también habrá más redondeos. 
Siendo policía, no por obligación legal pero sí por iniciativa propia, ¿no debería haberse quedado a ayudar a quienes lo necesitaban, en lugar de salir corriendo con el resto de jóvenes que no eran policías? Valiente vocación.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (17 Ago 2022)

Entre charos anda el juego


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Ago 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> El tren de la Charo-Maquinista



Si no fuera por la Charo-Policia que iba viajando, que tuvo la sangre fría, los quemados habrían sido muchos más.


----------



## malibux (17 Ago 2022)

Joder, mira que hay trabajos donde las mujeres brillan y destacan como maestras, enfermeras, empresarias (no castuzas del Ibex), profesoras de distintas actividades o guías culturales, etc etc. Pero se empeñan en meterse en profesiones donde debería primar la testosterona y las cualidades asociadas a ella. Que eso no excluye que alguna mujer lo haga bien -obvio, la excepción que confirma la regla- pero el gran porcentaje hacen estas cagadas en situaciones límite.


----------



## orbeo (17 Ago 2022)

No sé que es peor, si la charomaquinista en pánico sin saber que hacer, o la powerpolicia narrando una aventura epopéyica súper empoderante.


----------



## sebososabroso (17 Ago 2022)

Lo he dicho una y mil veces, las mujeres en situaciones de estrés salen por perteneras, se bloquean, lloran, patalean o simplemente se van, es lo que hay, sería gracioso si no hubiéramos llenado todos los sitios con mujeres. La debacle.


----------



## sashimi (17 Ago 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> No sé que es peor, si la charomaquinista en pánico sin saber que hacer, o la powerpolicia narrando una aventura epopéyica súper empoderante.



La charomaquinista estaba rearmando el freno de emergencia que algún Paco había accionado


----------



## Pasta (17 Ago 2022)

la señora pulisía dice que ha fuido ya a poner una denunsia... será que se denuncia ella misma por omisión de socorro?? No lo creo.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Ago 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Al final le van a caer todas las hostias a la charocía con un tironcete de orejas a la charonista. La lástima es que nunca lo sabremos



Sólo las aseguradoras pueden poner un poco de orden en ese lío charil. No van a palmar pasta sólo por no dejarlas mal en el juicio.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Ago 2022)

Es claramente MACHISMO.

Ningún hombre la enseñó a conducir el tren marcha atrás.


----------



## Socrático (17 Ago 2022)

He tenido que dar un thanks solo por el título


----------



## NIKK (17 Ago 2022)

Curiosamente las heridas son todas mujeres también.


----------



## daesrd (17 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Y la policia esta entra donde el maquinista como pedro por su casa o como va el tema. Y dice q esta acostumbrada a situaciones de estrés. Si, vamos ya me lo quiero imaginar. No se como fue pero seguro q si pasa a toda ostia no pasa nada.



La charopoli en cuanto abrió la puerta salió por patas, dejando a viejos y niños tirados con la maquinista histérica y el tren bloqueado..., madreeee..


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Ago 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> La verdad es que no hay nadie mas charo, en exactamente lo que significa, prejuzgar y criticar a todo dios, en ve de cada uno se meta en su vida y deje a los demas, que todos los putos foreros de aqui.
> 
> No veo en que puede afectar en este incidente, que la conductora del tren sea mujer o la policia sea mujer.
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú has leído la actuación que narra la Charo policía? ¿No ves que esa situación la crean ellas dos con sus impulsos descerebrados?


----------



## INE (17 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Y la policia esta entra donde el maquinista como pedro por su casa o como va el tema. Y dice q esta acostumbrada a situaciones de estrés. Si, vamos ya me lo quiero imaginar. No se como fue pero seguro q si pasa a toda ostia no pasa nada.



Situación de estrés para una mujera es tener el móvil con un 10% de batería o que se le cuelgue el Windows.


----------



## nololeo (17 Ago 2022)

sólo he visto una grabacion de un movil.
Que se pidan responsabilidades, que los implicados y los viajeros narren lo que vivieron y el relato estará completo con todas las versiones.
No me fio de lo que diga un unico viajero a traves de un periodista.
En todo caso mal gestionado por las administraciones.. y no se ya por los viajeros, la viajera poli .. o a saber.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Espera, espera... ¡Espera!
> 
> 
> ¿Me estáis diciendo que la maquinista tuvo el Santo Papo de *FRENAR y PARAR EL TREN* EN MEDIO DE LAS LLAMAS?
> ...



La charomaquinista no pudo soportar la presión de aguantar los gritos y exigencias de la charopolicia y no le quedó más remedio que detener el tren en el peor sitio.


----------



## INE (17 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Anormal de carrito, la charo con placa y la charo con carné de maquinista están por cuotas femeninas, no por valía.
> 
> Si no existiera el "menesterio" de Irena Montera y si no hubiera cuotas, este hilo no existiría.
> Como se coloca a mujeras por ser mujeras, este es el origen de todo.



Charocop, charodriver y charojueza: todo queda entre charos.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Ago 2022)

¿Como que tras X minutos logró accionar la palanca?

Que pasa, ¿que la empujó durante 30 minutos hasta que alguien le sugirió Tirar de ella?


----------



## Chispeante (17 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando pones a mujeres a trabajar en puestos de hombres:
> -No saben conducir el puto tren, la maquinista.
> -No saben organizar una evacuación de todo el vagón en condiciones, la mujer policía.
> -Al final tienen que llamar por teléfono a su jefe o su papá para que las saquen del atolladero.
> ...



Siendo justo, yo soy hombre,ni polícia ni maquinista y me veo en una igual y escapo por donde pueda.


----------



## Nuucelar (17 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...



Vaya tela el nivel de escritura de los periolistos, hasta un cani escribe mejor.


----------



## TDT' (17 Ago 2022)

A esta historia le veo una falta preocupante de sororidad entre las tres protagonistas. No se donde iremos a parar


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Ago 2022)

La charocop se ve que es aficionada a las series de polis de Negrix.

*ALERTA CHARO*


----------



## charlie3 (17 Ago 2022)

Recuerdo la frase de “sin perdón”
En un tiroteo en el saloon no sobrevive el que dispara más rápido ni el que tiene mejor puntería, sino el que mantiene la cabeza más fría”
En una situación de stress la mayoría de las charos se ponen histéricas: sufren un ataque “de mujer”


----------



## bondiappcc (17 Ago 2022)

No queda claro qué pasó.

Pero en situaciones de peligro tan repentinas es difícil actuar como se debe.


----------



## deckard009 (17 Ago 2022)

Suena como esos que cuando les persigue un lobo, saca la navaja y se la clava al que va al lado para retrasar al lobo


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Es tan surrealista el comportamiento de la maquinista como la de la charo policia llamando a Papa Bombero en Zaragoza.
> 
> No dan para mas.



Y la tía se larga corriendo del tren, llega a un punto donde hay gente con todoterrenos y, en lugar de decirles que vayan rescatar a los del tren, les pide que la pongan a salvo.
Grandes profesionales LAS maquinistas y policías.


----------



## nada2 (17 Ago 2022)

Ya han quitado lo de que es policia de la noticia...
Le habrá dado verguenza a alguien...


----------



## bondiappcc (17 Ago 2022)

A todo esto, los heridos (dicen que hay alguno grave) ¿por qué? (calor, respirar humo, socarrarse?).


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Ago 2022)

Ya está dicho pero espero que Almodóvar haga una película de esto, el título:

EL TREN DE LAS CHAROS.

LAS CHAROS EN EL COLOSO EN LLAMAS.

INFIERNO DE CHAROS.

EL FUEGO , LA CHARO FEA Y LA CHARO PELO FRITO.

EL TREN DE LAS CHAROS BRUJAS.

EL ULTIMO TREN DE CHARO HILL.

EXTRAÑOS EN UN TREN CON CHAROS.

LA CHARO POLICIA QUE MAL ESCRIBE SOBRE UN TREN.

LA CHARO MAQUINISTA DE LA GENERAL.

LA CHARO POLICIA QUE SE CREIA REVERTE EN SARAJEVO.

........


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Ago 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Nadie "os quiere meter" es algo bien sabido y consciente por parte de todo aquel que vota y sigue votando, lo que estáis haciendo y que todos los partidos de la democracia apoyan al unísono es que por ley siga habiendo una obligatoriedad de incluir un mínimo de 50% de charos en todo tipo de oficio y profesión. Y el que sigue votando como ya he dicho lo hace de forma plenamente consciente y con alevosia.



Falso, en todo tipo de oficio y profesión no.


----------



## Gigatr0n (17 Ago 2022)

Si es que... macho, siempre estamos igual con los putos misóginos. Supongo que, al gilipollas galleguzo este:





no sele puede decir SUBNORMAL porque tiene pene o, porque se dedicaba a ir a velocidades "poco recomendables" y subir fotos con el tren a mas de 200 en el FB... 

No me extraña que no folleis ni con vuestra mano, en serio. En 9 páginas de hilo, *absolutamente TODOS LOS COMENTARIOS son del mismo tipo... *de verdad, que chungo tiene que ser estár dentro de cualquiera de vosotros.


----------



## nada2 (17 Ago 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> No me extraña que no folleis ni con vuestra mano, en serio. En 9 páginas de hilo, *absolutamente TODOS LOS COMENTARIOS son del mismo tipo... *de verdad, que chungo tiene que ser estár dentro de cualquiera de vosotros.



Es que se han cubierto de gloria, la poli y la maquinista...
Suerte que están entrenadas...

Los cupos están bien, hasta que hay movida...
Para mi si los necesito, polis y bomberos de 2m y 120Kg de músculo...


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Es tan surrealista el comportamiento de la maquinista como la de la charo policia llamando a Papa Bombero en Zaragoza.
> 
> No dan para mas.



Las mujeres se echan en los brazos del heteropatriarcado en cuanto lo dan todo por perdido.


----------



## ahondador (17 Ago 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que nunca conoceremos los detalles de lo ocurrido




Despues de 6 meses de investigaciones, para lo cual se creó una comision y cuatro subcomisiones, se ha determinado que la culpa es.... tachan ! Del tio que puso los railes, que murio hace 150 años !
Reparto de indemnizaciones para todos, todas y todes, con cargo al remero medio y aquí no ha pasado nada !!!!!!


----------



## arc1776 (17 Ago 2022)

¿Por que no se automatiza la conduccion de todo lo ferroviario?


----------



## el ejpertoc (17 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...




Ya han cambiado el texto, si pinchas en el enlace, la Virginia ya no es policía...


----------



## Periplo (17 Ago 2022)

Pues ahora viene la secuela....2 años de baja laboral y recolocar a las charos en un puesto menos "machista" y ecosostenible...y A REMAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!!


----------



## Rescatador (17 Ago 2022)

Recordando un gran éxito del verano pasado:

Visto en Tele5: "La chica socorrista se vió que no se atrevió a ir a las rocas y se quedó en la playa mirando"


----------



## Sportacus (17 Ago 2022)

¿Pero cuántos pasajeros iban en el tren que no hay más versiones? Alguien tendrá que dimitir, por ejemplo, el peluquín.


----------



## Juan Niebla (17 Ago 2022)

no iba ningún hombre en el tren?


----------



## Poncho129 (17 Ago 2022)

Madre mía vaya par de retrasadas la charocop y la charomaquinista. Eso es algo ridículo y surrealista. Como para confiar en la vaginopoli y en la chochomaquinista.
Ya lo dice un viejo y sabio proverbio: Mujer al volante, peligro constante. Y en cunto a la chochopoli, tres cuartos de lo mismo.
Yo ya llegué hace tiempo a la conclusión de que a las mujeres nunca se les puede tomar en serio y que lo que tocan (policía y tren, en este caso) lo convierten en mierda.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Ago 2022)

Todo lo que tenga que ver con accidente de tren, en España, hay que cogerlo con pinzas.

Ahí lo dejo.



Por cierto, la “noticia” está redactada con el culo, a nivel de segundo de la ESO.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

*TRENES Y BUSES. ESTAD VIGILANTES ANTE FALSE FLAG ENCUBIERTOS DE ACCIDENTES - *

*Moda de descarrilamiento de trenes y " accidentes" ferroviaros o de tranporte de masa chusma avisada el dia *

Jul 13 at 03:13






Rumor: - TRENES Y BUSES. ESTAD VIGILANTES ANTE FALSE FLAG ENCUBIERTOS DE ACCIDENTES - Moda de descarrilamiento de trenes | no relacionado con lo de tren free


TRENES Y BUSES. ESTAD VIGILANTES ANTE FALSE FLAG ENCUBIERTOS DE ACCIDENTES - Moda de descarrilamiento de trenes | no relacionado con lo de tren free t.me/DANON1776/12379 4.0K viewsD Anon, Jul 13 at 03:13




www.burbuja.info















*( SIC ) << el tren está bloqueado >>________*

*




*​


----------



## greg_house (17 Ago 2022)

Este pais es una mierda.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Ago 2022)

Q sepais q el caso se sobreera y aqui Paz y despues Gloria...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

13 Jul 2022

estaban empezando ya la oleada de " accidentes " misteriosos en transporte publico 








*El Topo descarrila entre las estaciones de Anoeta y Amara sin causar heridos*
*Se investiga si el accidente pudo deberse a la dilatación de los carriles*
* por las altas temperaturas que azotaron Donostia*
 Donostia 18·07·22 16:10  Actualizado a las 20:55 
El Topo descarrila entre las estaciones de Anoeta y Amara sin causar heridos



_Topo descarrilado en Amara_ Iker Azurmendi

Como versa una de las canciones más populares del grupo musical _Vetusta Morla_, Donostia está viviendo sus "Días raros". *La ola de calor que viene azotando Gipuzkoa está provocando una serie de sucesos singulare*s. El último de ellos, aunque se desconoce con exactitud si dicho incidente está relacionado o no con el sofocante calor, ha sido el *descarrilamiento del Topo en su trayecto entre Amara y Anoeta*. Por suerte, *no ha habido que lamentar heridos graves*.
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

QUE DIGO YO

QUE SI PEÑA SE EMPEÑA EN NO MORIR POR DESCARRILE

A LO MEJOR METIENDOLOS DE CABEZA EN INCENDIO FORESTAL PROVOCADO

Y BLOQUEANDO EL TREN  

SE ANIMA MAS GENTE A MORIR FRITA O ALGO


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (17 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esto es dinamita derroyente.
> 
> Ninguna de las dos actua bien. Ni la maquinista, ni la policia.
> 
> ...



Si estas bajo CTC, llamada Tren-Tierra, y te abren las puertas del cielo.
Si estas, lo mas seguro, en bloqueo telefónico de vía única, tía, el cantón es tuyo, tira para atrás, mientras llamas por teléfono, nadie va a meter un tren, ni creo que hubiese un tren mas en ese momento.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

* para que no escaparan los piernas rapidas del tren :
lo ideal hubiera sido tirarles bombas incendiarias con drone incenciario comercial *


*https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...c59fe7d2a71164255a5943febc_video_original.mp4 *








P.Q.Anon PCP


❗❗❗ ❗❗❗DRONES PROGRAMMED TO CAUSE FIRE ... {#id:7092#} [These people are criminals. {#id:117790#}




anonup.com





* Vecinos de As Neves ven cómo una avioneta tira un aparato incendiario que cae en su finca ( 2013 ojo**)*
5 sept 2013

Los vecinos de As Neves están entre asustados y sorprendidos por lo que ocurrió el pasado lunes. Un matrimonio asegura que una avioneta arrojó un artefacto incendiario que iba dirigido al monte que hay frente a su casa pero que por algún motivo cayó en su finca. Afortunadamente, apagaron el fuego nada más comenzar.
Segundo exacto







*IGNIS DRONE *
SE LLAMA
PARA "FIRE MANAGEMENT " 

LANZA UNA ESPECIE DE POKEMONS INCENCIARIOS EN PLAN CARPET BOMBING " PARA CONTROLAR INCENDIOS " 













Crisis: - OLEADA INCENDIOS PROVOCADOS : mirad un drone incendiario comercial que lanza unos dispositivos muy parecidos a los que decia los gallegos de As Neves


mirad un drone incenciario comercial que lanza unos dispositivos muy parecidos a los que decia los gallegos de As Neves https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/08/MrzIx9OsNSrMP4Sd9X3S_02_a2ee5fc59fe7d2a71164255a5943febc_video_original.mp4 https://anonup.com/thread/9844900 Vecinos de As...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gigatr0n (17 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Es que se han cubierto de gloria, la poli y la maquinista...
> Suerte que están entrenadas...
> 
> Los cupos están bien, hasta que hay movida...
> Para mi si los necesito, polis y bomberos de 2m y 120Kg de músculo...



No! "entrenadas" no!! 

Estarán enchufadas como todo quisqui en este país de pandereta y claro, lían las que lían pero, que la culpa sea lo que tienen ente las piernas pues, como que lo veo un poco de gilipollas.


----------



## Soundblaster (17 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Pues quieren meter cuotas de charos piloto hasta en los aviones.
> 
> Yo por si acaso voy comprando un paracaídas que me sirva como equipaje de mano y despidiéndome de usar el tren



veo tu apuesta y la subo:







African-American Female Flight Crew Make History


----------



## brickworld (17 Ago 2022)

Ojo que hay más declaraciones 
Segunda parte del drama





__





Más drama en el Charotren del terror: La maquinista del tren que paró en medio del incendio de Bejís: «El que pueda correr, que corra»


https://www.abc.es/sociedad/maquinista-tren-paro-medio-llamas-pueda-correr-20220817172702-nt.html? Algunos de los pasajeros del tren afectado por el fuego huyen despavoridos por las vías CEDIDAS ACCIDENTE TREN VALENCIA La maquinista del tren que paró en medio del incendio de Bejís: «El que...




www.burbuja.info





*EL QUE PUEDA CORRER, QUE CORRA!!!*


----------



## sebososabroso (17 Ago 2022)

El tren tuvo que ser de lo mas dramático, entre la maquinista llorando y la loca del coño en plan Agustina de Aragón, brutal, la pobre gente que estaba encerrada con ellos apañados eran.


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Ago 2022)

"Nosotros estamos heridos, pero con contusiones, de correr y eso."


----------



## Lain Coubert (17 Ago 2022)

Y porque en el tren no iba una bombera. Ahí sí que ya la palmarían TODOS.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A todo esto, los heridos (dicen que hay alguno grave) ¿por qué? (calor, respirar humo, socarrarse?).



Ataques de eco-ansiedad seguramente


----------



## Soundblaster (17 Ago 2022)

que risas con la historia del tren y las charos joder, XD


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Despues de 6 meses de investigaciones, para lo cual se creó una comision y cuatro subcomisiones, se ha determinado que la culpa es.... tachan ! Del tio que puso los railes, que murio hace 150 años !
> Reparto de indemnizaciones para todos, todas y todes, con cargo al remero medio y aquí no ha pasado nada !!!!!!



Nooo, ahora el culpable será el cambio climático, y si no, Putin.


----------



## brickworld (17 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> El tren tuvo que ser de lo mas dramático, entre la maquinista llorando y la loca del coño en plan Agustina de Aragón, brutal, la pobre gente que estaba encerrada con ellos apañados eran.



Del otro hilo de ABC 
Los afectados relatan a ABC que se vivieron muchos momentos de tensión, una mujer gritaba: «¡*vamos a morir todos*!» y bastantes niños lloraban desconsolados


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (17 Ago 2022)

La culpa es de Ayuso, si esto lo hace la derecha ... Hubieran dado una moción de censura autonómica.

Qué sois la izquierda y no os enteráis !!

Qué son vuestros errores y no os enteráis !!

Estamos conociendo a los ministros, no por su ideología sino por sus errores.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Charocop, charodriver y charojueza: todo queda entre charos.



Charolandia.


----------



## McRotor (17 Ago 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Si Charo1 se hubiese callado la puta boca, Charo2 no hubiese hecho nada raro y el tren hubiese pasado de largo con una mera anécdota que contar, "pero semoj mujerah y tenemos de hacer algo al rejpecto del normá desarollo de laj cosah"



Tal cual, no se cual de las dos es más charo...

...porque eso de ir a meterse al trabajo de la otra, ponerse la medalla de daber manejar situaciones de riesgo para acto seguido dejar a 50 personas a su merced dice muy poco de su profesionalidad.

Y eso que su padre es bombero! vaya valores le ha transmitido a la hija, dejara tambien tirados a los que tiene que rescatar del fuego?


----------



## Cui Bono (17 Ago 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si estas bajo CTC, llamada Tren-Tierra, y te abren las puertas del cielo.
> Si estas, lo mas seguro, en bloqueo telefónico de vía única, tía, el cantón es tuyo, tira para atrás, mientras llamas por teléfono, nadie va a meter un tren, ni creo que hubiese un tren mas en ese momento.



La charicía puede aber despresurizado el sistema de frenado, pulsando la seta.

Hay que rearmar la seta y.. recuperar presión. Por eso al principio no da marcha atrás (el sistema se queda frenado cuando está despresurizado) y luego, ya con los sistemas bien, ya circula.

Alguien debe haberse dado cuenta de que el relato de la charicía es incoherente y antiheróico y ha apretado el botón del flasheo al estilo de Men in Black mediático.


----------



## Risitas (17 Ago 2022)

Hay videos de lo que paso en el e tren?

Se me hace raro que nadie grabase lo que pasaba alrededor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)

Eso iba a decir yo. Ella debía velar porque todos salieran del tren antes de salvar su propio culo. Espera que no la denuncien a ella también.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

Yo me fui a la maquinista y le pregunté que qué estaba ocurriendo y que si se iba a pasar por esa zona. *Ella contesta que sí, que continuamos la marcha y que no hay ningún tipo de problema.* Después de esto, me quedo tranquila. Doy por hecho que el tren no va a circular por el foco del incendio y que vamos a rodearlo por otro sitio. Me dirijo a mi sitio y me siento tranquilamente. Después, pasados unos 20 minutos, comenzamos a notar todos los pasajeros del tren cómo comienza a subir la temperatura del vagón, cómo empieza a entrar humo. Nos asomamos a las ventanas y vemos que tenemos* las llamas al lado literalmente.*

ME HE PARTIDO EL CULO DE RISA


----------



## brickworld (17 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso iba a decir yo. Ella debía velar porque todos salieran del tren antes de salvar su propio culo. Espera que no la denuncien a ella también.



Hay otra versión que estamos siguiendo en otro hilo parece que la Maquinista dijo el que pueda correr que corra 





__





Más drama en el Charotren del terror: La maquinista del tren que paró en medio del incendio de Bejís: «El que pueda correr, que corra»


https://www.abc.es/sociedad/maquinista-tren-paro-medio-llamas-pueda-correr-20220817172702-nt.html? Algunos de los pasajeros del tren afectado por el fuego huyen despavoridos por las vías CEDIDAS ACCIDENTE TREN VALENCIA La maquinista del tren que paró en medio del incendio de Bejís: «El que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (17 Ago 2022)

a disfrutar la charocracia


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)

Y espérate que habrán comprado los derechos para hacernos una peli, cambiando a la charo maquinista por un tío y a alguno de los otros por negros y moros héroes.


----------



## McRotor (17 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> "Nosotros estamos heridos, pero con contusiones, de correr y eso."



Heridas = Rozaduras en los muslos de menear las lorzas... 

Ya vas entendido la cantidad de lesionados en cuanto tienen que dar 4 palos no? codo tenista y la mano abierta = 3 meses de baja porque me han agredio


----------



## golden graham (17 Ago 2022)

La cuota charo mata


----------



## CommiePig (17 Ago 2022)

fue culpa del heteropatriarcado

EHH EHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mabuse (17 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Es tan surrealista el comportamiento de la maquinista como la de la charo policia llamando a Papa Bombero en Zaragoza.
> 
> No dan para mas.



Y saliendo por patas tras asegurar que sabía controlar las situaciones de pánico. Ni se le pasó por la cabeza organizar una evacuación, sólo salir corriendo y luego presumir de cómo hace cross.


----------



## treblinca (17 Ago 2022)

La Sanidad y la Educación derrumbada hasta los cimientos. Dentro de nada será la Seguridad siendo España de siempre un país bastante ordenado.


----------



## sebososabroso (17 Ago 2022)

La policía tiene el protocolo PAS, que mas o menos, para los que no somos policías, significa, paso de todos y me salvo yo y mi empoderamiento. 

Para mi las dos mujeres actuaron de la forma mas torpe y negligente que se pudo hacer, y espero que las tres personas no se mueran.


----------



## mapachën (17 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esto es dinamita derroyente.
> 
> Ninguna de las dos actua bien. Ni la maquinista, ni la policia.
> 
> ...



No lo sólo muchas mujeres... algunos hombres tampoco... a mí ya me ha pasado de quedarme bloqueado y ofuscado muchas veces en mi vida ante algunas situaciones estresantes... pero soy consciente de esas limitaciones, las evito, y no insisto sacándome el carnet de piloto o opositando para bombero por tener un sueldo nescafé... 

Conozco mis fortalezas, mis debilidades, y sé para que soy muy bueno, y dónde puedo tener problemas.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver. Este tema del tren lo estáis enfocando por el charismo y os equivocais de plano. Cierto es que la Maquinista se vio en una situación grave de estrés y no reaccionó bien. Pero el problema es otro: el deterioro de todos los servicios públicos en España. Estamos ante otro caso de esta destrucción que tiene España. 

Antes los trenes llevaban un maquinista, un ayudante de maquinista y un jefe de tren, que era el interventor. Ahora va un maquinista y a tomar por culo, según lo tienen establecido Renfe, ADIF y su puta madre. Y todos los hijos de puta que han pasado por el ministerio de transportes, que han destrozado el ferrocarril en España, sustituyéndolo por el puto Ave. 

Antes había jefes de estación en todas las estaciones y sabían perfectamente en que estado de tránsito se encontraba el tramo de línea ferrea que controlaban. Ahora la mayoría de las estaciones de la red convencional están cerradas y en ruinas y convertidas en simples apeaderos. No hay ni máquinas de venta de billetes y el plan de los sucesivos gobiernos (la mierda del Ppsoe) es cerrarlas todas las que no sean Ave. 

Si una línea ferroviaria está cuidada y dotada de personal no hubiera sucedido nada. El tren se hubiera detenido en la estación anterior al foco del incendio y no hubiera pasado nada. Incluso ni hubiera salido de Valencia y punto. Porque los mismos jefes de estación a lo largo de la línea hubiera advertido de que la cosa pintaba mal. En el puesto de mando de Valencia no tendrían ni puta idea de cómo estaba la situación en Bechi y dieron vía libre al tren. Además una línea entre Valencia y Zaragoza de vía única y tracción diesel con unas pendientes de la ostia, porque estos cabrones se lo gastan todo en Aves y comisiones. Dejaron sola a la maquinista a cargo de la vida de muchas personas. Son tanto o más responsables que ella.

Pero esto pasa a diario en muchos trenes de España y sé de lo que hablo porque hace años viví un incendio en un tren en línea convencional, vía única y tracción diesel. Solo se podía conectar con el puesto de mando en Sevilla por teléfono móvil (siempre que hubiera cobertura). En aquel incidente la guardia civil tardó más de una hora en llegar, porque no siempre hay caminos que llegan cerca de las vías. El tren quedó inmovilizado, pero por suerte entre el maquinista y el interventor, con la ayuda de algunos pasajeros lograron sofocar el incendio.


----------



## jotace (17 Ago 2022)

Ahora falta saber qué gilipollas tiró del freno de emergencia


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Ago 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Este tema del tren lo estáis enfocando por el charismo y os equivocais de plano. Cierto es que la Maquinista se veo en una situación grave de estrés y no reaccionó bien. Pero el problema es otro: el deterioro de todos los servicios públicos en España.
> 
> Antes los trenes llevaban un maquinista, un ayudante de maquinista y un jefe de tren, que era el interventor. Ahora va un maquinista y a tomar por culo, según lo tienen establecido Renfe, ADIF y su puta madre. Y todos los hijos de puta que han pasado por el ministerio de transportes, que han destrozado el ferrocarril en España, sustituyéndolo por el puto Ave.
> 
> ...



Seguro que tienes razon. El tren no deberia haber llegado nunca a estar en medio del fuego. Ha habido una cadena de negligencias previas. Pero es sabido que las mujeres no reaccion bien en situaciones de emergencia y se empeñan en meterlas en puestos que luego cuestan vidas. Esto es de la web de el mundo de ahora mismo.


----------



## Frank242 (17 Ago 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si estas bajo CTC, llamada Tren-Tierra, y te abren las puertas del cielo.
> Si estas, lo mas seguro, en bloqueo telefónico de vía única, tía, el cantón es tuyo, tira para atrás, mientras llamas por teléfono, nadie va a meter un tren, ni creo que hubiese un tren mas en ese momento.



Aunque volviese hacia atrás el único tren que se podría encontrar es el de Cercanías de la línea 5 y acaba en Caudiel, así que tenía vía libre.


----------



## LordEntrophy (17 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Fuentes de Renfe consultadas por El Confidencial aseguran que no recibieron ningún aviso por parte de *Protección Civil y la Agencia de Emergencias* *dependiente de la Generalitat* y justificaron la conducta de la maquinista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Desde la Agencia de Evaluación de Emergencias insistieron en el "cambio súbito" de las condiciones de viento y apuntaron a la dirección del puesto de mando, que corresponde al Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos de Castellón, como responsable de tomar la decisión de un corte de vía o circulación. "Seguramente tal como estaban ocurriendo los hechos no les dio tiempo a darse cuenta de lo que estaba pasando", señalaron._​
Equilicuá. Mala coordinación y falta de aviso de los bomberos y delegación a ADIF.

Al final, "la culpa es del viento"


----------



## thanos2 (17 Ago 2022)

El lío en el que se puede haber metido la charopolicía puede ser gordo. 
Si se identificó como policía, la charomaquinista puede escudarse en que obedecía órdenes de la autoridad.


----------



## sebososabroso (17 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Hay videos de lo que paso en el e tren?
> 
> Se me hace raro que nadie grabase lo que pasaba alrededor.



¿Secreto de sumario?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (17 Ago 2022)

Hay que tener la capacidad de tener la mente fría para buscar soluciones en situaciones de peligro.
El que no controla sus emociones, no está capacitado.


----------



## CommiePig (17 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Hay videos de lo que paso en el e tren?
> 
> Se me hace raro que nadie grabase lo que pasaba alrededor.



no descartes la charo censura HinformaHatiBa


----------



## DarkNight (17 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...



Charo-poli con Charo-maquinista con Charo-ministras. Un pais inútil e insostenible


----------



## Sturmgewehr (17 Ago 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Algunos se creían que el feminismo era una broma... Pero luego llegó la superwoman policía al rescate y se fueron todos felices en el coche del taxista marroquí.



Sin pagar porque el morito invita.


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Ago 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Este tema del tren lo estáis enfocando por el charismo y os equivocais de plano. Cierto es que la Maquinista se vio en una situación grave de estrés y no reaccionó bien. Pero el problema es otro: el deterioro de todos los servicios públicos en España. Estamos ante otro caso de esta destrucción que tiene España.
> 
> Antes los trenes llevaban un maquinista, un ayudante de maquinista y un jefe de tren, que era el interventor. Ahora va un maquinista y a tomar por culo, según lo tienen establecido Renfe, ADIF y su puta madre. Y todos los hijos de puta que han pasado por el ministerio de transportes, que han destrozado el ferrocarril en España, sustituyéndolo por el puto Ave.
> 
> ...



Correcto todo lo que dice.Entonces donde van nuestros impuestos? Quién es el culpable? El pueblo por consentirlo? Las Administraciones? El Gobierno? Los funcionarios que son servidores del Estado o públicos como quiera llamarlos? Los autónomos defraudadores? Los saqueadores del dinero público? Los oligarcas? Todos en general?


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (17 Ago 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Si es que... macho, siempre estamos igual con los putos misóginos. Supongo que, al gilipollas galleguzo este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159394​
> no sele puede decir SUBNORMAL porque tiene pene o, porque se dedicaba a ir a velocidades "poco recomendables" y subir fotos con el tren a mas de 200 en el FB...
> ...



A ese hombre se le dijo de todo ,y todo tipo de burradas por televisión. No había salido de la cabina y le habian cargado todos los muertos, incluido el de la charo ministra.


----------



## butricio (17 Ago 2022)

Charocalipsis


----------



## yixikh (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hulagu (17 Ago 2022)

Y la Charo policía jodiendo la historia para que el goce burbujo pueda ser completo


----------



## Guano For Life (17 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> veo tu apuesta y la subo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jostia puta

Incluso este me inspira más confianza


----------



## Mabuse (17 Ago 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> No queda claro qué pasó.
> 
> Pero en situaciones de peligro tan repentinas es difícil actuar como se debe.



Se supone que un miembro de las FCSE debería estar entrenado y mentalizado para mantener la calma en ese tipo de situaciones. Y los conductores, ya sea de tren, autobús, barco o avión también.
Lo primero que vemos es cómo una profesional de la policía socava la autoridad máxima del tren, en un barco eso supone ir directo a la sentina, en un avión que te aten al asiento y en un autobús que te comas una hostia como un pan gallego. Luego vemos cómo esa persona sigue socavando la autoridad de la maquinista, y en vez de colaborar, inicia un motín para abandonar al pasaje, eso lo hace un pirata, pero un polícía se supone que tiene otras obligaciones y entrenamiento. Por último, en vez de dar parte a los canales oficiales para comunicar la situación, por coñazo que pueda ser, y si uno se encuentra a un gilipollas cuelga y vuelva allamar que siempre salta un operador distinto, llama a un familiar para averiguar no la solución de evacuación y alivio (como empapar las ropas con líquidos disponibles como zumos, bortellines, y si es posible agua del baño), sino cómo salir por patas sin saber que el fuego es muy impredecible, y un tizón de decenas de kilos puede saltar y viajar decenas o cientos de metros incluso a barlovento iniciando un foco justo enfrente suyo.
La maquinista puede haberla cagado, o el que le dió las órdene pues se supone que están comunicados constantemente, pero la policharo ha acumulado cagada tras cagada. Espero que no apatruye, porque puede liarla parda.


----------



## DUDH (17 Ago 2022)

Entre las charos la liaron. Casi me parece peor la actuación de la charopolicía prepotente que la de la maquinista.


----------



## Otto_69 (17 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Anormal de carrito, la charo con placa y la charo con carné de maquinista están por cuotas femeninas, no por valía.
> 
> Si no existiera el "menesterio" de Irena Montera y si no hubiera cuotas, este hilo no existiría.
> Como se coloca a mujeras por ser mujeras, este es el origen de todo.



En la oposicion de RENFE...

_Pues queda otro puesto reservado a mujer, persona no binarie o inmigrante victima de violencia, a quien se lo damos?

_Pues a Charo que es la que queda.

_Pero si no sabe ni conducir!Le ha pegado a tres coches en el parking intentando meter su fiat 500!

_Si es igual, el tren sigue las vias ,solo tiene que saber darle para adelante.


----------



## dcuartero (17 Ago 2022)

Falta la bombero del pueblo ese gallego para que el su realismo fuese total...


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (17 Ago 2022)

Parece que el desgobierno está empeñado en llevar a la RENFE a la quiebra en tiempo récord.

Recordemos que esta no es la primera vez en este verano que se ha permitido la circulación de un tren entre las llamas de un incendio forestal descontrolado. Suena demasiado increíble hasta para esta banda de psicópatas, pero parece que estuvieran buscando provocar un desastre con decenas de pasajeros abrasados vivos. O eso, o quieren que la gente tenga miedo a subirse a un tren.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

ADIF METE UNO DE SUS TRENES LLENOS DE GENTE


EN UN INCENDIO FORESTAL PROVOCADO
Y LUEGO BLOQUEA EL TREN
SEGUN EL MUNDO 





Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"


Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...




www.elmundo.es










Accedo otra vez a la maquinista y le digo: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí".

El tren estaba todavía en movimiento. En ese momento, ella detiene la marcha del tren e intenta accionar la palanca para volver en sentido contrario y retroceder la marcha. 

Se da cuenta de que eso es imposible 
y comienza a correr desde una punta del tren hasta la otra, hacia la locomotora de atrás. 

Ya en el otro extremo, intenta hacer la marcha atrás del tren. Avanzamos como cinco metros, se mueve unos tres segundos 
*el tren, y se vuelve a bloquear*
Sale de la cabina de atrás y comienza a decir que no sabe qué hacer, que *está esperando órdenes de los superiores,

que no puede hacer nada, que el tren está bloqueado..




ADIF METE UN TREN LLENO DE GENTE EN UN INCENDIO Y EL TREN SE BLOQUEA
SI DAR INSTRUCCIONES A LA CONDUCTORA
PARA VER SI SE INCINERAN*

​


----------



## frankie83 (17 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Pues quieren meter cuotas de charos piloto hasta en los aviones.
> 
> Yo por si acaso voy comprando un paracaídas que me sirva como equipaje de mano y despidiéndome de usar el tren



No puedes usar un paracaídas a 10mil metros de altura…


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 Ago 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> _Desde la Agencia de Evaluación de Emergencias insistieron en el "cambio súbito" de las condiciones de viento y apuntaron a la dirección del puesto de mando, que corresponde al Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos de Castellón, como responsable de tomar la decisión de un corte de vía o circulación. "Seguramente tal como estaban ocurriendo los hechos no les dio tiempo a darse cuenta de lo que estaba pasando", señalaron._​
> Equilicuá. Mala coordinación y falta de aviso de los bomberos y delegación a ADIF.
> 
> Al fj al, "la culpa es del viento"



Obvio, las charos son seres d e luz que hicieron lo que pudieron las pobres. Solo son chicas….

los del puesto de control de adif , no controlan nada, pero la culpa es de los de control de lo bomberos de las generalitat, que dicen que eso está en manos de los del ayuntamiento de Pacoabajo. 

Estos dicen que la culp es de madrit que no invierte y se queda los helicópteros ayuso.

y el círculo se cierra y la culpa es del viento, del cambio hueval y de la guerra de Putin. La sexta sacará un especial dodne se darn detalles.

ah el gobierno, montara un comité con 12 charos que exculparan de todo al gobierno, a RENFE, a la taifa y al hayuntamiento. Quizás algún machirulo que puso mal un tornillo puede que le culpen de algo. El estudio lo harán desde la marisquería con dietas eso si


----------



## Terminus (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Zbigniew (17 Ago 2022)

Aunque no sea la cuestión aquí voy a decir algo.Desde hace mucho mucho no encuentro a casi nadie que este más pendiente de su trabajo que de su teléfono mientras debe trabajar, en todos los ámbitos Es acojonante y a la mayoría le parece bien.


----------



## HARDBASS (17 Ago 2022)

Por lo que se ve la maquinista actuo bien,la otra era una charopolicia. Todo esto desde la barra del bar claro.


----------



## HARDBASS (17 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Si no le hubiese dicho de parar, posiblemente, habrían cruzado rápidamente. Un par de minutos de mucho calor, pero habrían salido de ahí.
> 
> Ahora la charomaquinista acusará a la charopolicía. Y la charopolicía acusará a la charomaquinista. Y el lío hecho .



No es tan facil el calor puede hacer estallar las ventanas y el fuego envolver el habitaculo. El tren no es invulnerable aparte la maquinaria etc.


----------



## Knight who says ni (17 Ago 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Aunque no sea la cuestión aquí voy a decir algo.Desde hace mucho mucho no encuentro a casi nadie que este más pendiente de su trabajo que de su teléfono mientras debe trabajar, en todos los ámbitos Es acojonante y a la mayoría le parece bien.




Debería prohibir los móviles en todo trabajo, de cualquier responsabilidad. Es una plaga.

Y si te fijas en la carretera es lo mismo, todo el mundo con el móvil. 

Estamos agilipollados.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Ago 2022)

HARDBASS dijo:


> No es tan facil el calor puede hacer estallar las ventanas y el fuego envolver el habitaculo. El tren no es invulnerable aparte la maquinaria etc.



O cargarse el motor.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (17 Ago 2022)

El tren está charizado
¿Quién lo descharizara?
El descharizador que lo descharice
Buen descharizador será


----------



## Drogoprofe (17 Ago 2022)

Chochotren


----------



## Soundblaster (17 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Jostia puta
> 
> Incluso este me inspira más confianza
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159505



¿que es lo peor que puede pasar? el ordenador a dia de hoy lleva todo el vuelo en automatico perfectamente....
remember session: boeing 737 MAX + triple dosis de astramoñeca 
¿donde esta Leslie Nielsen cuando más le necesitamos? dep a un grande del humor


----------



## r@in (17 Ago 2022)

Ximo Puig y los sindicatos han salido en defensa de la maquinista desde el primer minuto. ¿Consignas de arriba?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

*ADIF ARROJANDO A LOS USUARIOS DE TREN A UN INCENDIO PROVOCADO *

*A LAS FAUCES DE MOLOC COMO SAFRICIO AL NWO *





*Hicimos un grupo en redes sociales para que se sepa la realidad. ¡Nos metieron en un incendio!, *


Cuidado a los FALSE FLAG 
disfrazados de accidentes FERROVIARIOS DIA Julio 13 at 03:13









​


----------



## al loro (17 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Si no le hubiese dicho de parar, posiblemente, habrían cruzado rápidamente. Un par de minutos de mucho calor, pero habrían salido de ahí.
> 
> Ahora la charomaquinista acusará a la charopolicía. Y la charopolicía acusará a la charomaquinista. Y el lío hecho .



Sólo falta barro y tirones de melena..


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (17 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Jostia puta
> 
> Incluso este me inspira más confianza
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159505



A mí ese en concreto no, se me da un aire a Pdr Snchz, pero el concepto es bueno.


----------



## jkaza (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El tren de las charos
> 
> Ha sido una policia y una maquinista.



Pues si llega a conducir el autobusero de los zoomers sin aire acondicionado, no se escapa ni uno vivo.


----------



## McFly (17 Ago 2022)

A ver como lo cuento...
Resulta que era una zona superturística en un medio de transporte grande que te cagas! la Charo era la máximo responsable del departamento en ese momento. La habían puesto a dedo porque estaba enrollada con un gran jefe.
Resulta que hay conato de incendio, saltan las alarmas y la tia tenía que haber lanzado el CO2 desde su posicion
Al accionarlo no funciona por lo tanto te toca ir y lanzarlo en LOCAL y ahí se cagó
Las llamas tenian 4 metros de alto y los pasajeros ya las veían, la brigada que se formó para atacar el fuego se quedó encerrada en el cuarto de los materiales cuando la puerta se cerró detrás de ellos UN PUTO DESASTRE!!!
La caja negra grabó a la tía llorando y diciendo que hago? que hago?! 
Al final se apareció la virgen porque el artefacto pudo haber reventao como un triqutraque pero uno de los miembros de la tripulación vió que el fuego habia roto una pared y esta dando de lleno a un bidon de aceite hidraulico que si llega a estallar pues hasa luego lucas

Ese tripulante se quedó con una manguera enfriando el bidon

Meses despues llegó el tecnico del seguro, descargó la caja negra y el audio de la charo llorando se lo pasó a uno de la compañia ..ya os imaginais hasta donde llegó el audio por whatsaap
La tia fue despedida y a dia de hoy es tecnico clase A de la administracion del estado en la rama exacta del incidente del que hablamos Y ASI NOS VA señores!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Ago 2022)

McFly dijo:


> ...si yo os contara ... IBAIS A FLIPAR
> En resumidas cuentas un medio de transporte salió ardiendo con 250 pasajeros y la encargada del dispositivo de seguridad entró en pánico y no fue capaz de lanzar las contramedidas de CO2... y lo siento no puedo dar mas detalles, me gustaria ocntaros con todo lujo de detalles pero no puedo



Me lo imagino, un incendio en una cocina.


----------



## al loro (17 Ago 2022)

Si hubieran puesto un punto lila se hubieran podido proteger del fuego marichulo.


----------



## Soundblaster (17 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Ximo Puig y los sindicatos han salido en defensa de la maquinista desde el primer minuto. ¿Consignas de arriba?



El estado siempre culpa al inocente y protege al culpable (porque suele ser de los suyos):

El maquinista de vigo: error en la señalización: CULPABLE
Juana la mentirosa, secuestra hijos que aparecen con el ano dañado: INOCENTE
El viejo que salvo su vida y la de su mujer de un negro delincuente reincidente que entraba en su casa por la noche con una motosierra: CULPABLE


----------



## Soundblaster (17 Ago 2022)

McFly dijo:


> A ver como lo cuento...
> Resulta que era una zona superturística en un medio de transporte grande que te cagas! la Charo era la máximo responsable del departamento en ese momento. La habían puesto a dedo porque estaba enrollada con un gran jefe.
> Resulta que hay conato de incendio, saltan las alarmas y la tia tenía que haber lanzado el CO2 desde su posicion
> Al accionarlo no funciona por lo tanto te toca ir y lanzarlo en LOCAL y ahí se cagó
> ...



Su información vale oro.


----------



## al loro (17 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Curiosamente las heridas son todas mujeres también.



Porque el fuego es machista opresor.


----------



## mapachën (17 Ago 2022)

McFly dijo:


> A ver como lo cuento...
> Resulta que era una zona superturística en un medio de transporte grande que te cagas! la Charo era la máximo responsable del departamento en ese momento. La habían puesto a dedo porque estaba enrollada con un gran jefe.
> Resulta que hay conato de incendio, saltan las alarmas y la tia tenía que haber lanzado el CO2 desde su posicion
> Al accionarlo no funciona por lo tanto te toca ir y lanzarlo en LOCAL y ahí se cagó
> ...



Un barco?

Pocas cosas pasan joder... Qué puto desastre. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Debería prohibir los móviles en todo trabajo, de cualquier responsabilidad. Es una plaga.
> 
> Y si te fijas en la carretera es lo mismo, todo el mundo con el móvil.
> 
> Estamos agilipollados.



Estamos no, están( aquí a mi no me meta)    no llevo teléfono nunca encima,en casa siempre.Y si, lo de conducir y el puto teléfono es acojonante.Yo lo prohibiría trabajando, y eso que no soy de prohibir pero lo del teléfono es brutal.Como podíamos vivir sin él antes.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Ago 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Si es que... macho, siempre estamos igual con los putos misóginos. Supongo que, al gilipollas galleguzo este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159394​
> no sele puede decir SUBNORMAL porque tiene pene o, porque se dedicaba a ir a velocidades "poco recomendables" y subir fotos con el tren a mas de 200 en el FB...
> ...



Si te soy completamente sincero, este puto circo a sido un trabajo en equipo a gran escala.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No puedes usar un paracaídas a 10mil metros de altura…



Si, con una botella de oxigeno en caida libre en unos 45 segundos estas ya en zona respirable.

Si ponen mujeres a pilotar aviones deberian ofrecerlo como kit basico de seguridad.


r@in dijo:


> Ximo Puig y los sindicatos han salido en defensa de la maquinista desde el primer minuto. ¿Consignas de arriba?



Llega a ser un tio como el del tren de Anglois y a estas alturas ya sabriamos todo de el con todo lujo de detalles y vilipendios.

Al final la culpa será del patriarcado, como siempre.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (17 Ago 2022)

A ver cuando inventan un aparato para comunicarse a distancia y pedir consejo ANTES de entrar en un fuego


----------



## entropico (17 Ago 2022)

" le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir. "

Esta diciendo que le pide que abra la puerta para poder escapar corriendo ella sola, dejando a los demás colgados. Y llama al papi para que la saque de alli, no por los pasajeros.


----------



## thanos2 (17 Ago 2022)

Pues es que encima el marrón le ha caído a la ministra de transportes, nueva milfota oficial del foro, llevando solo un año de ministra.

Vamos, que le espera una marejada gorda en medio de las vacaciones. 

Lo que me ha quedado claro es que meterte en un tren de estos que no sea media o larga distancia es poco menos que jugar a la ruleta rusa en caso de que pase algo. Porque la maquinista está encerrada en una cabina y si sale de ella cualquiera le puede hacer algo y quedarte ahí sin autoridad del tren, porque van más solos que la una. 









Raquel Sánchez remodela Transportes con tres nombramientos en Infraestructuras, Sepes e Ineco


El director general de Movilidad de la Generalitat catalana, Xavier Flores, será el nuevo secretario general de Infraestructuras




elpais.com












Las ministras Morant y Sánchez, desconocidas un año después de ser nombradas


La ministra de Ciencia e Innovación, Diana Morant, y la titular de Transportes, Raquel Sánchez, siguen siendo grandes desconocidas para los ciudadanos...




www.cope.es


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Es tan surrealista el comportamiento de la maquinista como la de la charo policia llamando a Papa Bombero en Zaragoza.
> 
> No dan para mas.



Que no que no, que esa sabe gestionar crisis, que es charo cop.


----------



## al loro (17 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> El lío en el que se puede haber metido la charopolicía puede ser gordo.
> Si se identificó como policía, la charomaquinista puede escudarse en que obedecía órdenes de la autoridad.



Etilicúa


----------



## dalmore_12y (17 Ago 2022)

No sé si reír o llorar...es todo tan tan, pero tan ...no sé qué adjetivo poner.
Renfe que pasa de todo y deja salir un tren que va a pasar por una zona muy escarpada con un incendio brutal cerca.
Una maquinista que pierde los nervios y se pasa esperando órdenes 20 min con el fuego rodeando el tren...instinto de supervivencia 0, el protocolo es el protocolo hasta la tumba. Y luego abre la puerta al grito de: "el que pueda correr que corra", vamos un "maricon el último" en toda regla.
Una policía Nacional que, por su profesión, toma el mando, le hace abrir las puertas a la maquinista y...se larga con los que pueden correr!!! Aiba la hostia!! Y deja tirados a niños, ancianos y gente que no puede correr por las vías!! Espero la expedienten, pero bien.
Y finalmente, para mantener la calma como mandan los cánones en estos casos, una señora gritando: " Vamos a morir todos!!"  
Sencillamente impresionante...deberían hacer una película al respecto, pero con Torrente en el papel de la policía ...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (17 Ago 2022)

Solo tenía que hacer una cosa no parar el tren en medio del fuego solo esooo.pedazo subnormal.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Ago 2022)

Echo en falta un hombre dando órdenes sensatas y cabales en esa historia


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

el apocalisi!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> "le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir."
> 
> "le pedimos por favor que accione una de las puertas para poder escapar corriendo, al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir."
> 
> ...



Esta acostumbrada a gestionar situaciones de crisis, "Ahi os quedais parguelas"


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (17 Ago 2022)

*Mujer al volante, peligro constante.*


----------



## r@in (17 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Solo tenía que hacer una cosa no parar el tren en medio del fuego solo esooo.pedazo subnormal.



Seguro que a los maquinistas le dan el cursillo de riegos laborales con 1000 chorradas, y o no les dan un protocolo por si se encuentran un incendio o la maquinista es una incompetente que no debería haber estado conduciendo un tren.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (17 Ago 2022)

"Gracias a la templanza de una de las pasajeras la maquinista abre la puerta de uno de los vagones"

Me da que una agente de policía se va a ganar una medalla al heroísmo.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (17 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Seguro que a los maquinistas le dan el cursillo de riegos laborales con 1000 chorradas, y o no les dan un protocolo por si se encuentran un incendio o la maquinista es una incompetente que no debería haber estado conduciendo un tren.



Precisamente por culpa de los protocolos muere gente .quita la iniciativa y la improvisación a las personas.


----------



## un@mas (17 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Anormal de carrito, la charo con placa y la charo con carné de maquinista están por cuotas femeninas, no por valía.
> 
> Si no existiera el "menesterio" de Irena Montera y si no hubiera cuotas, este hilo no existiría.
> Como se coloca a mujeras por ser mujeras, este es el origen de todo.



la maquinista no va por cuota


----------



## elCañonero (17 Ago 2022)

Joder pues en Antena3 te venden a la maquinista como una heroína


----------



## Leopoldo (17 Ago 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> "Gracias a la templanza de una de las pasajeras la maquinista abre la puerta de uno de los vagones"
> 
> Me da que una agente de policía se va a ganar una medalla al heroísmo.



Todo sororidad, terminaron haciendo la tijera en un gesto de hermandad mujeril.

Da para una buena tele-novela de TVE. Buenos nutris se llevaría. Nominaciones a mejor guion y a mejor artista revelación. Probablemente la actriz ganaría un buen premio Poya y el día de los galardones daría un discurso a favor de las mujeres. Por supuesto el pirómano es un hombre.


----------



## Guaguei (17 Ago 2022)

psyop climaatica, a tope rotativas
esto no se puede desperdiciar
grabar en el subsconciente a fuego, con vistas a futuro
go go lo pais


----------



## r@in (17 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Precisamente por culpa de los protocolos muere gente .quita la iniciativa y la improvisación a las personas.



No estoy de acuerdo.
Los profesionales de los que dependen las vidas de otros deben recibir formación continua para que puedan resolver situaciones de peligro, y este es un ejemplo muy claro.
Aquí han fallado muchas cosas, y se intentarán tapar.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ago 2022)

un@mas dijo:


> la maquinista no va por cuota



Es cierto.
No tienen suficientes:








Renfe quiere que el 25% de sus maquinistas sean mujeres en diez años


Hay trenes que no se pueden perder y el de la igualdad es uno de ellos. Renfe quiere tener más mujeres dirigiendo sus trenes, de hecho su...




www.telemadrid.es




30 de noviembre de 2018 - 15:43 (Actualizado: 04 de marzo de 2020 - 11:53)

Renfe quiere que una cuarta parte (el 25%) de su plantilla de maquinistas de tren sean mujeres en el horizonte de diez años. Para ello, la operadora se ha aliado con el *Instituto de la Mujer* para articular un programa de becas, dotado con un millón de euros anuales, para que unas cincuenta mujeres opten cada año a los *cursos de formación para ser maquinistas*.

*Plantilla paritaria*

Según la empresa, en la actualidad, *las mujeres "sólo" suponen un 10%* de quienes aspiran a un puesto de maquinista en la compañía ferroviaria pública. La iniciativa se enmarca en el Plan de Feminización que aborda Renfe con el fin último de tener una plantilla totalmente paritaria en dicho plazo de diez años.

Si es que la ideologia os puedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Negaissssss lo que es público y notoriooooooo.
Qué asco daís.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (17 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Los profesionales de los que dependen las vidas de otros deben recibir formación continua para que puedan resolver situaciones de peligro, y este es un ejemplo muy claro.
> Aquí han fallado muchas cosas, y se intentarán tapar.



A fallado el protocolo.sin el la Maquinista hubiera actuado siguiendo el sentido común.psrar antes de entrar en el incendio o pasar sin parar a toda velocidad.


----------



## elnota (17 Ago 2022)

Vivan las cuotas de jenaro!!!!!


----------



## McFly (17 Ago 2022)

Si el tren era diésel (lo desconozco) no te puedes meter ahí
Si el tren era eléctrico tenía que haber seguido


----------



## Guaguei (17 Ago 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> _Desde la Agencia de Evaluación de Emergencias insistieron en el "cambio súbito" de las condiciones de viento y apuntaron a la dirección del puesto de mando, que corresponde al Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos de Castellón, como responsable de tomar la decisión de un corte de vía o circulación. "Seguramente tal como estaban ocurriendo los hechos no les dio tiempo a darse cuenta de lo que estaba pasando", señalaron._​
> Equilicuá. Mala coordinación y falta de aviso de los bomberos y delegación a ADIF.
> 
> Al final, "la culpa es del viento"



es lo mas divertido mandar a charos maquinistas a incendios e ir preparando el titular

nadie puede saber a que hora pasa el tren por ahi, ni como avanza el fuego en una zona de incendio


----------



## Gusman (17 Ago 2022)

Todavia les daran una medalla a cada una de las 2 subnormales.


----------



## Gusman (17 Ago 2022)

Podrian utilizar trenes llenos de bomberas para apagar los incendios heteropatriarcales.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (17 Ago 2022)

Representación de lo que es el país ahora mismo:

Un tren bloqueado y quién lo lleva no sabe que hacer.

Con el hecho en cuestión. Vamos a ver aquí está claro que habría que depurar responsabilidades de inicio a fin.

La maquinista: a falta de más información y por la forma de actuar, todo huele a cuota Charo. Habría que ver cómo ha entrado, su formación, el examen que hizo, etc.

Los controladores de tráfico: hay que ser muy monguer para no localizar un incendio y una línea férrea que pasa cerca. Porque no se paró el tráfico ferroviario ese día en esa línea? Hay charos implicadas? Alguien del partido, algún suciata enchufado?


----------



## Guaguei (18 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *ADIF ARROJANDO A LOS USUARIOS DE TREN A UN INCENDIO PROVOCADO *
> 
> *A LAS FAUCES DE MOLOC COMO SAFRICIO AL NWO *
> 
> ...



aveces lo clavas
vaya pasaran por un incendio, no se podia saber, era imposible

no es discutible, seguro que el incendio ya estaba iniciado, y se sabia como esta avanzando el tipo de terreno y vegetacion que se va a encontrar el incendio, y la hora exacta a la que va a pasar el tren

no es muy complicado, o eso o tenemos ineptos en toda españa


----------



## Guaguei (18 Ago 2022)

si llega a pasar algo gordo, hubiera sido bestial
el cambio climatico sigue cobrandose vidas, bla bla bla


----------



## Castellano (18 Ago 2022)

Cualquier bombero forestal, te dirá que es más seguro quedarse dentro del tren que salir fuera, sobre todo si solo es cuestión de minutos el poder salir de allí.

El tren te puede proteger del fuego durante unos minutos, dentro solo pasarás calor, en cambio en el exterior en cuestión de segundos te puedes abrasar


De hecho los quemados son los que salieron fuera, el resto no les ha pasado nada


----------



## Gusman (18 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Cualquier bombero forestal, te dirá que es más seguro quedarse dentro del tren que salir fuera, sobre todo si solo es cuestión de minutos el poder salir de allí.
> 
> El tren te puede proteger del fuego durante unos minutos, dentro solo pasarás calor, en cambio en el exterior en cuestión de segundos te puedes abrasar
> 
> ...



Que juzquen a la peli porninfundir el terror ybel panico emtre los pasajeros y exijir que les hanra la puerta.


----------



## Guaguei (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## CommiePig (18 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Joder pues en Antena3 te venden a la maquinista como una heroína



la misma antoña3, que nos vendió a la niñata sin escolarizar, greta, como la madonna del kambio klimatiko progre


----------



## CommiePig (18 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Todavia les daran una medalla a cada una de las 2 subnormales.



aplaHudiremos a las 20:00


----------



## DOM + (18 Ago 2022)

Al final tuvo que venir un machirulo a salvarlas.

Joder, el tema de el "empoderamiento" sí que es una de las causas básicas de la derroicion de una sociedad y con consecuencias que pueden costarte la vida.

Qué tiene de malo que cada sexo se dedique a unas cosas?
Es absurdo, vamos contra natura


----------



## Zuschauer (18 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Representación de lo que es el país ahora mismo:
> 
> Un tren bloqueado y quién lo lleva no sabe que hacer.
> 
> ...



Conozco a una maquinista de RENFE que entró a trabajar enchufada por el padre, también empleado de RENFE, este último con un buen puesto y que a su vez fue enchufado, según me contó él mismo, por mano directa de Carrero Blanco.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CommiePig (18 Ago 2022)

aqui lo que falto, fue una chocho charla, sobre el kanvio klimatiko

limpiar los montes, no, eso es trabajoso y facha


----------



## Castellano (18 Ago 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> "Gracias a la templanza de una de las pasajeras la maquinista abre la puerta de uno de los vagones"
> 
> Me da que una agente de policía se va a ganar una medalla al heroísmo.



Otro error, tanto de la maquinista como de la policía que la incitó, no debían haber abierto las puertas del tren.

Solo tenía que haber dado marcha atrás lo más rápido posible.

Los quemados estoy seguro que son las personas más mayores que intentaron seguir a los jóvenes en su carrera de maricón el último.

Los que se quedaron en el tren no les pasó nada


----------



## Castellano (18 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Entre las charos la liaron. Casi me parece peor la actuación de la charopolicía prepotente que la de la maquinista.



La maquinista se puso nerviosa, pero al final consiguió dar marcha atrás al tren.

Su único error fue hacer caso a la caballera caballera abriendo las puertas del tren


----------



## Aurkitu (18 Ago 2022)

Resumen, maquinista se queda bloqueada en un ataque de ansiedad habiendo parado el tren entre las llamas de un incendio del que no recibió noticias de su avance hacia su ruta. Policía de 30 años piensa en salvar su pellejo, y después de sacar la placa hace que la maquinista les abra una de las puertas, saliendo junto a otras 9 personas de un grupo de 60. Salen por patas corriendo 3 km para llamar a su padre. El padre de la policía es bombero de otra comunidad, y se pone en contacto con los servicios de Castellón con el palillo en la boca para que movilicen efectivos; los de la comunidad valenciana se ponen en contacto con ella, la policía, y esta les dice el punto exacto donde se encuentra _el objetivo_ ya que el puto tren no debe tener ni localizador por GPS. Ya todo quedando en una anécdota, presentará una denuncia por obligarle a correr por las vías.

¿De verdad este es el nivel de este país de inútiles y enchufados?


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Ago 2022)

Pues yo no me he enterado de que va toda esta película de la maquinista y de la señora policía al final como quedó la cosa? Parece un culebrón mexicano.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

*ADIF HA METIDO A LA GENTE UN INCENDIO

Y HA BLOQUEADO EL TREN O RETRASADO LAS INSTRUCCIONES PARA EVITAR LAS LLAMAS SEGUN EL MUNDO 

Hicimos un grupo en redes sociales para que se sepa la realidad. *







*¡Nos metieron en un incendio!, *
​


----------



## Miomio (18 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La maquinista se puso nerviosa, pero al final consiguió dar marcha atrás al tren.
> 
> Su único error fue hacer caso a la caballera caballera abriendo las puertas del tren



Lo mejor que, según uno de los vídeos enlazados, al ir de vuelta tuvo que ir parando en distintos puntos para recoger a los distintos pasajeros que habían huído y entre los que se encontraban los heridos, los primeros por quemaduras y siguientes por contusiones y rozaduras.

Así que tiene pinta de ser lo que aventuró un forero ahí atrás de que los quemados fueron los viejunos o lorzas que no pudieron seguir a buen ritmo a los jóvenes que se escaparon en la carrera de maricón el último.

Y aún va a resultar al final que quien accionó el freno de emergencia y abrió/rompió las ventanas va a ser la policía, lo que provocó que el tren tuviese que estar unos minutos innecesariamente parado mientras se rearmaba el freno y cogía presión para poder circular; que si llega a envolverlo las llamas en ese momento si que hubiese sido una tragedia importante.


----------



## Aspie (18 Ago 2022)

A fata de una Charo..., ¡más MADERAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Cygnus Saint (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, las mujeres no valen para ciertos puestos. Esto lo demuestra.
> 
> Seguramente si hubiera sido un maquinista tio no hablariamos de quemados graves.



En fin, haré de abogado del diablo y te recordaré cierto "accidentillo" que hubo mientras el maquinista estaba hablando por el móvil.

Ánimo!!!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

*NO SON LOS MUJERES
ES EL CAMBIO CLIMATICO ! 
LO HA DICHO LA PRENSA 
SON ACCIDENTES DE VIA " CLIMATICOS" *


13 Jul 2022 alerta por aviso de FALSE FLAG y TERRORISMO NWO 
PARA DISTRAER Y CAUSAS TERROR EN LA POBLACION








OLEADA DE DESCARRILAMIENTOS Y PROBLEMAS PROVOCADOS EN TRENES PREVISO EN JULIO 








*El Topo descarrila entre las estaciones de Anoeta y Amara sin causar heridos*
*Se investiga si el accidente pudo deberse a la dilatación de los carriles por las altas temperaturas que azotaron Donostia*
N.G./Efe
 
Donostia 18·07·22 16:10  Actualizado a las 20:55 
El Topo descarrila entre las estaciones de Anoeta y Amara sin causar heridos



_Topo descarrilado en Amara_ Iker Azurmendi

Como versa una de las canciones más populares del grupo musical _Vetusta Morla_, Donostia está viviendo sus "Días raros". *La ola de calor que viene azotando Gipuzkoa está provocando una serie de sucesos singulare*s. El último de ellos, aunque se desconoce con exactitud si dicho incidente está relacionado o no con el sofocante calor, ha sido el *descarrilamiento del Topo en su trayecto entre Amara y Anoeta*. Por suerte, *no ha habido que lamentar heridos graves*.
​


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esto es dinamita derroyente.
> 
> Ninguna de las dos actua bien. Ni la maquinista, ni la policia.
> 
> ...



Esto ocurre por llevar solo un maquinista. Tienen que ser dos siempre y al menos uno tiene que ser hombre. Como en todos los sitios donde trabajan mujeres.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Ago 2022)

Yo tomo la iniciativa porque estoy acostumbrada a vivir situaciones de estrés dice la charopolicía y resulta que lo que hace es salir por patas de allí dejando a los demás a su suerte y que se las arregle cada cual como pueda.

Y encima le darán una medalla las del Ministerio de la Igualdá   

Saludos.


----------



## LMLights (18 Ago 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Han quitado toda mención a que es policía. Igual es todo un invento, para darle un toque "feminista" al artículo y han visto por los comentarios que se han pasado de frenada y que la gente puede indagar, dada la actuación de la "policía".
> 
> Mienten más que hablan los hijos de puta.



Ningún pasajero tiene acceso a la cabina del maquinista, bastante rara la historia........


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando pones a mujeres a trabajar en puestos de hombres:
> -No saben conducir el puto tren, la maquinista.
> -No saben organizar una evacuación de todo el vagón en condiciones, la mujer policía.
> -Al final tienen que llamar por teléfono a su jefe o su papá para que las saquen del atolladero.
> ...



como está todo automatizado , creen que conducir un tren es como ser una ascensorista de antes hasta que toca tomar decisiones sin que hay un jefe que te indique que debes hacer. 
Y pasa lo que pasa porque las mujeres no han evolucionado para tomar iniciativas en momentos críticos. 
No es casualidad que a los chavales les guste jugar a la play ( constantes tomas de decisiones de alto riesgo ) y que ellas se pasen el día en el instagram a ver si encuentran pareja que las gobierne. 








Ascensorista es una profesión olvidada gracias a la tecnología


La profesión de ascensorista que antaño fue de las más innovadoras, queda poco a poco en el olvido gracias a la tecnología.




www.inapelsa.com


----------



## noseyo (18 Ago 2022)

Las más preparadas las mejores ,la mujer en situaciones de riesgo es mierda seca


----------



## dalmore_12y (18 Ago 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Resumen, maquinista se queda bloqueada en un ataque de ansiedad habiendo parado el tren entre las llamas de un incendio del que no recibió noticias de su avance hacia su ruta. Policía de 30 años piensa en salvar su pellejo, y después de sacar la placa hace que la maquinista les habrá una de las puertas, saliendo junto a otras 9 personas de un grupo de 60. Salen por patas corriendo 3 km para llamar a su padre. El padre de la policía es bombero de otra comunidad, y se pone en contacto con los servicios de Castellón con el palillo en la boca para que movilicen efectivos; los de la comunidad valenciana se ponen en contacto con ella, la policía, y esta les dice el punto exacto donde se encuentra _el objetivo_ ya que el puto tren no debe tener ni localizador por GPS. Ya todo quedando en una anécdota, presentará una denuncia por obligarle a correr por las vías.
> 
> ¿De verdad este es el nivel de este país de inútiles y enchufados?



Sí, es el nivel que hay.
A la gente no le gusta pensar, lo delega en autoridades, TV, protocolos... Y ni ante una situación crítica de vida o muerte se salen del guión.
Es como cuando salen casos de un coche en un río o en una escalinata o un trailer en un camino de cabras por hacer caso del navegador aunque vean que eso no va bien.
Se ha delegado el pensamiento en masa.


----------



## Colonoscopio (18 Ago 2022)

La he liado parda - versión chucuchú


----------



## Colonoscopio (18 Ago 2022)

Falta la bombera y ya pueden hacer un trío muy caliente


----------



## dalmore_12y (18 Ago 2022)

Y como la cosa va de trenes...un clásico musical


----------



## DUDH (18 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La maquinista se puso nerviosa, pero al final consiguió dar marcha atrás al tren.
> 
> Su único error fue hacer caso a la caballera caballera abriendo las puertas del tren



Claro, es que a eso me refiero, si ya te ves en una situación jodida, solo falta que te venga una chulita a decirte qué debes hacer y transmitirte su histeria.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

__





Rumor: - ADIF - RENFE INTENTA FREIR A LOS PASAJEROS DE UN TREN LANZANDOLOS CONTRA UN INCENDIO PROVOCADO. Y LA PRENSA LANZA EL BULO QUE ES CULPA DEL TRABAJADOR


ea




www.burbuja.info






EN EL MOMENTO DE LA PARTIDA LA VÍA ESTABA "EXPEDITA"

*El ‘tren del pánico’ de Bejís recibió la alerta 20 minutos después *
*de pasar por un infierno de fuego*
*artisitic fires inferno depiction below*
*




*








El 'tren del pánico' de Bejís recibió la alerta 20 minutos después de pasar por un infierno de fuego


El 'tren de pánico' de Bejís fue alertado del fuego 20 minutos tarde tras salvar un infierno de llamas y cuando ya estaba a salvo.




okdiario.com






Sin embargo, la pregunta que estaba en el aire es

*¿ por qué se permitió al tren circular, dadas las condiciones existentes con un terrible incendio? *



Según las fuentes del Sindicato Ferroviario consultadas

2 son los organismos que debieran haber informado acerca de la situación de la vía:


* Emergencias: * que depende de la consejería de Justicia, que dirige la socialista Gabriela Bravo y cuyo secretario autonómico es *José María Ángel*,



*y Protección Civil.* Sin embargo, y siempre según las mismas fuentes, el aviso no se produjo hasta 20 minutos después «*cuando el tren ya estaba en Caudiel*», afirman.​


----------



## DUDH (18 Ago 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Lo mejor que, según uno de los vídeos enlazados, al ir de vuelta tuvo que ir parando en distintos puntos para recoger a los distintos pasajeros que habían huído y entre los que se encontraban los heridos, los primeros por quemaduras y siguientes por contusiones y rozaduras.
> 
> Así que tiene pinta de ser lo que aventuró un forero ahí atrás de que los quemados fueron los viejunos o lorzas que no pudieron seguir a buen ritmo a los jóvenes que se escaparon en la carrera de maricón el último.
> *
> Y aún va a resultar al final que quien accionó el freno de emergencia y abrió/rompió las ventanas va a ser la policía,* lo que provocó que el tren tuviese que estar unos minutos innecesariamente parado mientras se rearmaba el freno y cogía presión para poder circular; que si llega a envolverlo las llamas en ese momento si que hubiese sido una tragedia importante.



Si nos han contado aunque sea una medio verdad, apuesto por eso. La señora caballera "altamente preparada" detuvo el tren y aún es ella la que denuncia, manda eggs


----------



## manottas (18 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...



No hay nadie pilotando el pais.

¿Donde esta el Gobernador?
¿Donde esta la diputacion?
¿Donde esta el presidente de la CA?
¿Donde esta los forestales?
¿Donde estan los de Renfe o Adif o como coño se llamen ahora?
¿Donde estan los de la UME?
¿Donde estan los de la AEMET?
¿Donde estan los satelites?
¿Donde estan los bomberos?
¿El ministro ni preguntamos por el, no?

La "experta" en situaciones dificiles.... llamando a su padre...
La "experta" en trenes.... corriendo como un pollo sin cabeza por los vagones....

Solo han faltado los musicos para tocar "La Patetica" de Tchaikovsky


Yo me bajo de este tren este pais no tiene arreglo.


----------



## Abubilla73 (18 Ago 2022)

Una cuasi tragedia con perzpectiba ñe jéneroh


----------



## España1 (18 Ago 2022)

La maquinista y la poli woman, compitiendo a ver quien es mas inútil


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Que simbolismo tiene Un tren quemado??



hay que preguntarle a este pajaro
que sabe seguro
   


@ChuckGrassley
11 de Agosto

_Enjoyed a London Broil last nite at Jesse’s Embers in Des Moines
Disfruté de un London Broil ( Asado ) la pasada noche en Jesse's Embers en Des Moines_
​ 
Aug 11, 2022 · 1:43 PM UTC · Twitter for iPhone
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

*London Bridge: Major disruption as fire closes railway tracks*

London Bridge en LLAMAS. El Puente de Londres y los TRENES Y RAILES ( importante TRAINS ) evacuados por fuego right FUCKING now
​*A fire has broken out near London Bridge, disrupting four train lines*
Wednesday 17 August 2022 11:53, UK







London Bridge en LLAMAS. El Puente de Londres y los TRENES Y RAILES ( importante TRAINS ) evacuados por fuego right FUCKING now


London Bridge: Major disruption as fire closes railway tracks London Bridge en LLAMAS. El Puente de Londres y los TRENES Y RAILES ( importante TRAINS ) evacuados por fuego right FUCKING now A fire has broken out near London Bridge, disrupting four train lines Wednesday 17 August 2022 11:53...




www.burbuja.info











Image source, Network Rail Kent & Sussex



London Fire Brigade has asked residents to keep doors and windows shut due to the heavy smoke
*Train services have been disrupted and several buildings were evacuated after a fire broke out near London Bridge.*
More than 70 firefighters tackled the blaze in a railway arch on Union Street, Southwark.
London Fire Brigade said a garage in the arch which contained vehicles had been destroyed along with another unit.
Four rail lines and the Jubilee line were closed for safety reasons. Network Rail said they have all reopened but warned train delays would continue.



> Fire in the arches #AmericaStreet #SE1 #Londonfires #Southwark #Bankside pic.twitter.com/m4XUCJnXr1
> — Miss Pokeno (@MissPokeno) August 17, 2022




The BBC is not responsible for the content of external sites.View original tweet on Twitter
The blaze was initially spotted by a train driver at about 09:30 BST who saw smoke rising above the railway between London Bridge and Waterloo East, according to Network Rail.
London Fire Brigade (LFB) said at its peak smoke could "be seen from miles around".

Hanushe Lala, from Streatham in south London, said she was evacuated from her workplace after "thick, black smoke" began "pouring out" of the archway.
The 24-year-old added: "All the buildings around us have been evacuated… they've told us we won't be let back in for a while because the fire is so bad and getting worse."







I



Emergency personnel attending the scene of the fire in an arch under the railway in Union Street, Southwark, London
Student Lauren Chopin, who lives in an apartment two minutes' walk from the fire, said she had to wear a mask indoors due to the fumes.
"There is a lot of smoke all through Union Street and neighbouring streets," said the 20-year-old.
"It sometimes slows down and the smoke becomes whiter, only to be followed by another huge burst of black smoke."


> Fire between London Bridge and Waterloo. So much smoke. #fire #londonbridge well done the @LondonFire this looks like a big one. Thank you. pic.twitter.com/FsFiZ9VsKy
> — Luci, Penfold Events (@Luci_PenDidrik) August 17, 2022



The BBC is not responsible for the content of external sites.View original tweet on Twitter
No injuries were reported following the blaze, which was under control by 11:20.

London Fire Brigade (LFB) said the entire railway arch, which was being used as a garage and contained four vehicles, had been destroyed as had another unit which had vehicles and electric scooters and bikes inside it.
Station commander Wayne Johnson said the blaze had produced "heavy smoke" and advised people living or working in the local area "to keep their windows and doors closed".
The brigade previously said crews were also investigating another blaze at London Bridge Tube station after smoke was seen there but it was later "determined this was from the fire on Union Street".


> A video from the scene of the fire in #Southwark where a railway arch is completely alight. Please avoid the area where possible Fire at railway arches - Southwark pic.twitter.com/r9qsg29r3u
> — London Fire Brigade (@LondonFire) August 17, 2022



The BBC is not responsible for the content of external sites.View original tweet on Twitter
Network Rail advised travellers using Southeastern and Thameslink services to check their routes due to "the level of disruption" caused by the fire.
"We are working together to get the train service back to normal but trains and crew will be out of position so please do continue to check before you travel," they said.
Earlier, train operator Southeastern warned passengers that the fire caused severe disruption on "all our Metro services and also our mainline services between London and Tonbridge, Hastings and Ashford", with trains being cancelled or diverted.










The blaze broke out in a railway arch under the railway in Union Street, Southwark​


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (18 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Precisamente por culpa de los protocolos muere gente .quita la iniciativa y la improvisación a las personas.



Los protocolos son necesarios.

El sentido común también.

El problema es que lo segundo esta en peligro de extinción y todo el mundo se apoya cada vez mas SOLO en los protocolos.
Lo veo en mi trabajo. No solo las charos son de cuidado. También tenemos a un crio recién salido de la universidad, al cual si le ordenaran suicidarse so pena de apertura de expediente, lo haria sin dudarlo. Estaria en la _pole_ _position _del experiento de Milgram, vamos.

Si la maquinista ve que el incendio es grande de cojones, debería informar, detenerse y retroceder si es necesario independientemente de lo que le digan por telefono. *ELLA era la que estaba allí, no los que estuvieran al otro lado del telefono.*

De la charopoli ni opino porque ya esta todo dicho. 


En pocos años, lamentablemente me temo que nos comeremos algo de este estilo en España:
Naufragio del Sewol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## midelburgo (18 Ago 2022)

Toda esta noticia me confirma en mi convicción de que Antonio debe de dejar de usar el falcón e ir siempre en tren. 
Especialmente cuando visite incendios.


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...



Joder, no es una cuestión de que sea mujer.
Yo soy mujer y he conducido un coche en una carreteriña gallega con llamas de 10 metros a los dos lados. Y lo último que haces es pararte. Aceleras y aceleras hasta que dejas el fuego atrás.
Pero según leí esta tarde, los hijoputa de renfe publicaron el corte de tráfico ferroviario en twitter pero no avisaron a la maquinista. 
En cualquier caso, creo que un hombre habría reaccionado mejor: en un accidente automovilístico las mujeres tendemos a soltar el volante y cubrirnos la cabeza; los hombres, a intentar controlar el coche.
Al menos esa es mi experiencia (y conste que he conducido entre fuego de 10 metros e inundaciones que me llegaban a la ventanilla).


----------



## manottas (18 Ago 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Toda esta noticia me confirma en mi convicción de que Antonio debe de dejar de usar el falcón e ir siempre en tren.
> Especialmente cuando visite incendios.



Sutil, muy sutil


----------



## FENlX (18 Ago 2022)

Es esperpentica la epoca que nos ha tocado vivir... Surrealismo charocratico!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragón Asesino (18 Ago 2022)

Putas mujeres no valen para nada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

*El retraso en el aviso a Renfe metió el tren en la boca del infierno de Bejís 
(Castellón)*
*La última alerta de la Generalitat y Protección Civil situaba las llamas a cinco kilómetros de las vías con vientos cambiantes. Los heridos bajaron mientras la maquinista cambiaba de cabina a toda prisa









El retraso en el aviso a Renfe metió el tren en la boca del infierno de Bejís (Castellón)


La última alerta de la Generalitat y Protección Civil situaba las llamas a cinco kilómetros de las vías con vientos cambiantes. Los heridos bajaron mientras la maquinista cambiaba de cabina a toda prisa




www.elconfidencial.com




*







*




*

Un camión de bomberos calcinado por las llamas del incendio de Bejís. (Cedida: A Punt)
Por Víctor Romero. Valencia
17/08/2022 - 13:36 Actualizado: 17/08/2022 - 19:02
_Fuentes de la sección ferroviaria de CGT aseguraron que ni la maquinista ni el responsable de circulación tenían ninguna advertencia de que no se pudiera transitar por esas vías. _

De hecho, fue la propia maquinista la que informó a Circulación:

_ "La primera comunicación que Adif recibe sobre complicaciones en la circulación por incendio viene de la maquinista, que primero detecta humo y cenizas en la zona y luego la cercanía del incendio", señalaron desde Renfe, que insistieron en que el protocolo establece que Adif procede a suspender la circulación a petición de los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado (bomberos, protección civil, guardia civil) o de administración al cargo de estas decisiones. "Son los que tienen conocimiento de incidentes en el entorno que afectan a la vía", dijeron. _

El Reglamento, en situación de emergencia permite al maquinista del tren retroceder sin avisar en caso de peligro inminente, pero solamente durante unos pocos metros para alejarse del peligro. Retroceder un tren a una estación es una maniobra que requiere autorización, porque el maquinista no puede saber si le viene un tren por detrás.
​


----------



## Abubilla73 (18 Ago 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Falta la bombero del pueblo ese gallego para que el su realismo fuese total...



Está. El papá bombero de la charopolicía




Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Este tema del tren lo estáis enfocando por el charismo y os equivocais de plano. Cierto es que la Maquinista se vio en una situación grave de estrés y no reaccionó bien. Pero el problema es otro: el deterioro de todos los servicios públicos en España. Estamos ante otro caso de esta destrucción que tiene España.
> 
> Antes los trenes llevaban un maquinista, un ayudante de maquinista y un jefe de tren, que era el interventor. Ahora va un maquinista y a tomar por culo, según lo tienen establecido Renfe, ADIF y su puta madre. Y todos los hijos de puta que han pasado por el ministerio de transportes, que han destrozado el ferrocarril en España, sustituyéndolo por el puto Ave.
> 
> ...



Se llama: digitalizar los servicios públicos. Que se traduce en más funcionarios desayunando y el ciudadano abandonado pero pagando más,


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (18 Ago 2022)

Leo críticas a la maquinista por no haber atravesado el fuego a lo Miguel Strogoff.

Así a bote pronto, como efectos del fuego en las vías se me ocurren la dilatación de los raíles, empujando unos tramos a otros y descoyuntando la vía; también la destrucción de los travesaños por el fuego con la consiguiente pérdida de solidez de la estructura. Yo lo pensaría dos veces antes de avanzar, y eso sin conocer el tramo en cuestión.

Por otra parte, cuando has intentado dar marcha atrás a un tren desde una locomotora sin resultado y has corrido hasta la máquina trasera para intentarlo de nuevo infructuosamente, con todos los pasajeros gritando en medio del fuego, que se te plante a exigir que le abras las puertas una treintañera acostumbrada a "vivir situaciones de estrés" que ya te ha abordado al menos dos veces anteriormente, no contribuye precisamente a rebajar tu propio estrés.

Lo de los jóvenes corriendo detrás de la treintañera dejando atrás a niños y viejos, es ya una cosa generacional. Nos van a dar días de gloria hasta la mismísima tumba.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

*De hecho, fue la propia maquinista la que informó a Circulación:*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

alguien queria fritos a los pasajeros de ese tren


_ "La primera comunicación que Adif recibe sobre complicaciones en la circulación por incendio viene de la maquinista, que primero detecta humo y cenizas en la zona y luego la cercanía del incendio", señalaron desde Renfe, que insistieron en que el protocolo establece que Adif procede a suspender la circulación a petición de los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado (bomberos, protección civil, guardia civil) o de administración al cargo de estas decisiones. "Son los que tienen conocimiento de incidentes en el entorno que afectan a la vía", dijeron. _

El Reglamento, en situación de emergencia permite al maquinista del tren retroceder sin avisar en caso de peligro inminente, pero solamente durante unos pocos metros para alejarse del peligro. Retroceder un tren a una estación es una maniobra que requiere autorización, porque el maquinista no puede saber si le viene un tren por detrás.​


----------



## Abubilla73 (18 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Del otro hilo de ABC
> Los afectados relatan a ABC que se vivieron muchos momentos de tensión, una mujer gritaba: «¡*vamos a morir todos*!» y bastantes niños lloraban desconsolados



Menos mal que en el tren estaba la charopolicía, experta en resolver situaciones de estrés, para coger el liderazgo de la situación.... Bueno, casi. La ejperta se hubiere lanzado a las vías al grito de "¡Sálvese quién pueda!"


----------



## supercuernos (18 Ago 2022)

Pues que una policia salga huyendo como un conejo asustado sin ayudar a niños ni mayores me parece muy de hija de puta y ausencia total de vocacion de servicio. 

Que se calle la puta bocaza, es solo una mujer cobarde.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

alguien queria fritos a los pasajeros de ese tren


_ "La primera comunicación que Adif recibe sobre complicaciones en la circulación por incendio viene de la maquinista,_

_ LA MAQUINISTA __NO PUEDE RETROCER MAS DE UNOS POCOS METROS_

_SIN PERMISO DE LA ADMON PUBLICA_

_POR QUE PUEDE VENIR OTRO TREN Y PROVOCAR UN CHOQUE_

_Y LA ADMINISTRACION PUBLICA Y LOS POLITICOS 

OS QUIEREN

FRITOS 

ASI QUE A MAMARLA GVARROS _​


----------



## sopelmar (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El tren de las charos
> 
> Ha sido una policia y una maquinista.



Se juntan Una caballera caballera y una maquinera de tren que podía salir mal


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (18 Ago 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> No sé si reír o llorar...es todo tan tan, pero tan ...no sé qué adjetivo poner.
> Renfe que pasa de todo y deja salir un tren que va a pasar por una zona muy escarpada con un incendio brutal cerca.
> Una maquinista que pierde los nervios y se pasa esperando órdenes 20 min con el fuego rodeando el tren...instinto de supervivencia 0, el protocolo es el protocolo hasta la tumba. Y luego abre la puerta al grito de: *"el que pueda correr que corra", vamos un "maricon el último"* en toda regla.
> Una policía Nacional que, por su profesión, toma el mando, le hace abrir las puertas a la maquinista y...se larga con los que pueden correr!!! Aiba la hostia!! Y deja tirados a niños, ancianos y gente que no puede correr por las vías!! Espero la expedienten, pero bien.
> ...


----------



## 121 (18 Ago 2022)

La Maquinista

La policía 

Mujeres jugando a ser hombres causando daño y dolor por incompetentes


----------



## John Smmith (18 Ago 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Las mujeres policias en situaciones de estres: o se quedan paralizadas o se ponen a disparar a todo lo que se mueva sin sentido.



Ya solo hubiese faltado eso. La poli disparando a todo lo que se menea.  Hubiese sido brutal.


----------



## baifo (18 Ago 2022)

Pequeños sucesos cotidianos en una charocracia. Lo de la policía no me cabe duda que es una fábula para blanquear el esperpento.


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> La Charo maquinista no abandonó su puesto, consiguió poner el tren en marcha y hacerlo retroceder, salvando la vida de los pasajeros.
> La heroica policía salió por patas .



El JEFE le dio órdenes de dar marcha atrás. Vamos lo mismo que hace un bot o una Charo.


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Bueno, que es una maquinista de tren no un fulano de las fuerzas especiales. Que yo sepa para ser maquinista no te exigen saber controlar ese tipo de situaciones



Vamos no me jodas. Es la responsable de todos los que van en el tren. Le gusto o no pero es parte del trabajo. Si no tendríamos bot para controlar el tren pero tenemos humanos para manejar los imprevistos.


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Joder, mira que hay trabajos donde las mujeres brillan y destacan como maestras, enfermeras, empresarias (no castuzas del Ibex), profesoras de distintas actividades o guías culturales, etc etc. Pero se empeñan en meterse en profesiones donde debería primar la testosterona y las cualidades asociadas a ella. Que eso no excluye que alguna mujer lo haga bien -obvio, la excepción que confirma la regla- pero el gran porcentaje hacen estas cagadas en situaciones límite.



Maestras?? No tienes hijos no? La feminización del sistema educativo es un de los principales problemas del sistema educativo.

Enfermeras?? Tienen protocolos muy estrictos y aún así. En año pasado me tuve que decir a una enfermera o llamaba al pediatra o aquí parabamos todo.


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Si es que... macho, siempre estamos igual con los putos misóginos. Supongo que, al gilipollas galleguzo este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159394​
> no sele puede decir SUBNORMAL porque tiene pene o, porque se dedicaba a ir a velocidades "poco recomendables" y subir fotos con el tren a mas de 200 en el FB...
> ...



Entonces según tu comentario si es hombre entonces si es responsable pero si es mujer no.. vamos comentarios más Charo pro complicado.


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> Madre mía vaya par de retrasadas la charocop y la charomaquinista. Eso es algo ridículo y surrealista. Como para confiar en la vaginopoli y en la chochomaquinista.
> Ya lo dice un viejo y sabio proverbio: Mujer al volante, peligro constante. Y en cunto a la chochopoli, tres cuartos de lo mismo.
> Yo ya llegué hace tiempo a la conclusión de que a las mujeres nunca se les puede tomar en serio y que lo que tocan (policía y tren, en este caso) lo convierten en mierda.



El sistema educativo es otro ejemplo. Totalmente feminizada y otro desastre


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

un@mas dijo:


> la maquinista no va por cuota



Noooo qué va. jajajaja.


----------



## amanciortera (18 Ago 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Pues que una policia salga huyendo como un conejo asustado sin ayudar a niños ni mayores me parece muy de hija de puta y ausencia total de vocacion de servicio.
> 
> Que se calle la puta bocaza, es solo una mujer cobarde.



Shhh quejque ejjjta acostumbrada a lidiar con situaciones de stress, es poli


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Toda esta noticia me confirma en mi convicción de que Antonio debe de dejar de usar el falcón e ir siempre en tren.
> Especialmente cuando visite incendios.



Al contrario. Al que asignale Pilotas para que lo lleven en Falcón.


----------



## Kholl (18 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> De hecho los quemados son los que salieron fuera, el resto no les ha pasado nada



Hay testigos que dicen que los heridos (y los heridos graves) son los que se quedaron DENTRO del tren.

Vamos que se estaban asando como pollo en mercadillo.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Ago 2022)

La charo estaba muy preparada, la culpa es de los quemados


----------



## Saluter (18 Ago 2022)

Siempre tenéis que criticar como buenos eunucos resentidos que sois
Yo no veo nada criticable en la historia. Al revés, veo a una mujer que ha sabido mantener la calma y ha salvado la vida de 9 personas, ha llamado a los bomberos y ha puesto una demanda. Será que los hombres de hoy dia, en su mayoría MARICONES depiladitos y agarrados al movil, dais para mucho más. Os veo corriendo como mariconas, a lo vuestro y sin ayudar a nadie mas.


----------



## NetWatch (18 Ago 2022)

McFly dijo:


> ...si yo os contara ... IBAIS A FLIPAR
> En resumidas cuentas un medio de transporte salió ardiendo con 250 pasajeros y la encargada del dispositivo de seguridad entró en pánico y no fue capaz de lanzar las contramedidas de CO2... y lo siento no puedo dar mas detalles, me gustaria ocntaros con todo lujo de detalles pero no puedo



Créate una cuenta nueva desde tor browser y sueltalo todo, cuenta la verad.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El tren de la bruja



Legendario.


----------



## derepen (18 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> si llega a pasar algo gordo, hubiera sido bestial
> el cambio climatico sigue cobrandose vidas, bla bla bla



¿Era lo que buscaban los que les mandaron hacia el incendio?

Modo desconfiado total.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> charito´s way
> 
> así que la poli se las dió de forrest runner y los jovenes que van en patin o al gym de patacanarios y no hacen deporte tb, 3km al popla, se supone que un poli corre 1 km en menos de 4 minutos y los 3 en menos de 15, seguramente tardaron más
> 
> ...



Da para película distópica de terror lo de las charos tomando decisiones equivocadas con el tren parado en medio de un bosque en llamas y con los NPCs embozalados, listos para convertirse en carne grafenada a la brasa gracias a la charinista y a la charicía.


----------



## Sportacus (18 Ago 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> ¿Pero cuántos pasajeros iban en el tren que no hay más versiones? Alguien tendrá que dimitir, por ejemplo, el peluquín.











El documento que prueba que la Generalitat debió dar la alerta al tren sobre el incendio Bejís


Este es el documento que prueba que la alerta al 'tren del pánico' sobre el incendio de Bejís la debió dar la Generalitat de Ximo Puig.




okdiario.com


----------



## frankie83 (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, con una botella de oxigeno en caida libre en unos 45 segundos estas ya en zona respirable.
> .



si, a menos cincuenta grados de temperatura !

Ya me imagino en el avión 200 personas poniéndose traje y oxígeno 

buen costo fumáis


----------



## Miomio (18 Ago 2022)

Kholl dijo:


> Hay testigos que dicen que los heridos (y los heridos graves) son los que se quedaron DENTRO del tren.
> 
> Vamos que se estaban asando como pollo en mercadillo.



La maquinista fue parando a la vuelta para ir recogiendo a heridos.


----------



## chameleon (18 Ago 2022)

Ellas son muy buenas en tareas repetitivas, que tienen un protocolo (a,b,c). Tambien atienden muy bien tareas en paralelo, siempre que no requieran 100% de concentracion (gestionar formularios). No suelen replantearse las ordenes jerarquicas que vienen de arriba y son capaces de seguir un metodo escrupulosamente (como memorizar apuntes de la oposicion 10 horas al dia), y nunca nunca asumir responsabilidades (la culpa nunca es de ellas), lo que se les dice lo hacen, sin replantearse nada

lo del tren requeria improvisacion, inventarte tus propias tareas, asumir responsabilidad, arriesgar el pellejo, tomar la iniciativa


----------



## LangostaPaco (18 Ago 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> El tren de la Charo-Maquinista



Oleeee Charo heroina


----------



## elnota (18 Ago 2022)

Buena peli.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Ago 2022)

"Una policia y una maquinista iban a Zaragoza"..... parece el comienzo de un chiste de Marianico el Corto.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Ago 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> Ellas son muy buenas en tareas repetitivas, que tienen un protocolo (a,b,c). Tambien atienden muy bien tareas en paralelo, siempre que no requieran 100% de concentracion (gestionar formularios). No suelen replantearse las ordenes jerarquicas que vienen de arriba y son capaces de seguir un metodo escrupulosamente (como memorizar apuntes de la oposicion 10 horas al dia), y nunca nunca asumir responsabilidades (la culpa nunca es de ellas), lo que se les dice lo hacen, sin replantearse nada
> 
> lo del tren requeria improvisacion, inventarte tus propias tareas, asumir responsabilidad, arriesgar el pellejo, tomar la iniciativa



Osea, se requería un tio a los mandos.... pero no pudo ser, ¡se cumplia la cuota de genero!



Kholl dijo:


> Hay testigos que dicen que los heridos (y los heridos graves) son los que se quedaron DENTRO del tren.
> 
> Vamos que se estaban asando como pollo en mercadillo.



Para quemarte dentro de un tren, el tren se tiene que quemar, ¿¿¿no???
Parece absurdo que se quemen los que estan dentro y no los que estan expuestos al fuego. Otra cosa es que el tren se hubiese quemado.


----------



## jkaza (18 Ago 2022)

Hay afotos de la charo?

Al final cuántos han amoñecado?


----------



## Tercios (18 Ago 2022)

Charocalypse now


----------



## remerus (18 Ago 2022)

Los momentos vivimos en el charotren han sido dantescos.


----------



## César Borgia (18 Ago 2022)

Entonces lo de las ventanas rotas era trola? porque la pulisia dice que abrieron las puertas...............


----------



## Smoker (18 Ago 2022)

Da para peli pero la Charo debe ser un gordo blanco heterosexual y fachista


----------



## jefe de la oposición (18 Ago 2022)

¿Y entre los pasajeros no había un burbujo prepper madmaxista con miles de horas al train simulator que tomase el control de la situación?


----------



## Tocomotxo (18 Ago 2022)

Deberian de meter en la carcel a la charo, costo cara su inutilidad


----------



## Javisdi (18 Ago 2022)

Maquinista y policias de cupo


----------



## CliffUnger2 (18 Ago 2022)

Al gobierno les ha salido mal los planes. Un tren lleno de churrascas habría sido el culmen para meternos un confinamiento energético junto a medidas distópicas para frenar el imparable cambio climático.

Tal vez para la próxima deberían de contratar a la empresa que se cargó a Anne Heche, en vez de pagarle 100€ al pirómano del pueblo.


----------



## Fiodor (18 Ago 2022)

Me imagino a la maquinista bloqueada como en la escena de "Aterriza como puedas", en la que una tía se pone histérica y el resto pasajeros hacen cola para soltarle una hostia y que se tranquilice... Eran otros tiempos...


----------



## Larata (18 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Y la policia esta entra donde el maquinista como pedro por su casa o como va el tema. Y dice q esta acostumbrada a situaciones de estrés. Si vamos, ya me lo quiero imaginar. No se como fue pero seguro q si pasa a toda ostia no pasa nada.



Depende de como estén los railes. En un incendio grande se pueden alcanzar temperatures brutales y si afecta a los railes descarrilas sí o sí.


----------



## theelf (18 Ago 2022)

No se porque se ataca a la maquinista, que mas alla de tal vez o ciertamente incompenente, se quedo en el tren

La policia fue la que se largo...


----------



## FilibustHero (18 Ago 2022)

Me lo puedo imaginar:

*- No se alarmen, pero ¿hay alguien entre los pasajeros que sepa conducir un tren?*


----------



## jefe de la oposición (18 Ago 2022)

¿Y donde estaba el interventor?¿no hay compañero de apoyo?

Dejar al conductor solo a cargo de un tren es un poco heavy


----------



## Orgelmeister (18 Ago 2022)

Es de esos panoramas que no sabes si jartarte a reír, llorar o poner una bomba en el ministerio de igualdá.


----------



## OYeah (18 Ago 2022)

Está superando el tema lo que me imaginaba: la maquinista inútil al menos se quedó, pero esa policia pretendiendo colgarse una medalla se ha cubierto de gloria.

¿Hubiera hecho lo mismo un policia?

No lo sé, el capitán aquel del crucero italiano salió por patas también el primero. Hay de todo.

Pero sigo pensando como al principio que una charo al volante es una equivocación enorme. Me la puedo imaginar aferrada al volante diciendo que iban a seguir por medio de todo el incendio, son muy cumplidoras al saberse inútiles. Hay que llegar a tiempo y cumplir los horarios, el sueldo es eso, nada más.

Lo puedo visualizar perfectamente, y hasta ponerle sonido.


----------



## FilibustHero (18 Ago 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> ¿Y donde estaba el interventor?¿no hay compañero de apoyo?
> 
> Dejar a *la* conductor*a* sol*a* a cargo de un tren es un poco heavy



que pasa? que no la crees capaza?, cuando se apruebe la ley de odio decir eso será delito.


----------



## en practicas (18 Ago 2022)

Menudo tocho que se resume en que la policia huye del tren y pone como excusa que no hay cobertura.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto, mis conocidos izmierdistas defienden a muerte a la conductora y a RENFE sin saber lo que ha pasado y la culpa es de los viajeros.

Impresionante, sencillamente impresionante...

Habría que ver si estuviese gobernando el PP y el maquinista fuese hombre jajajaja, la doble vara de medir...


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que ahí no hay Charo policía, y se han inventado la presencia de una emponderada para tapar la mierda de la maquinista. Es que ya es casualidad que la que alce la voz a la maquinista sea precisamente una mujer y policía. 
¿Entró en cabina como quien no quiere la cosa, como si fuera una peli de Harrison Ford o Denzel Washington?. 
Que todo puede ser, porque cuando dicen que la Charo policía se largó dejando a la gente tirada ya es más creíble el argumento. 
Esa actitud me la creo de una gorda loca del coño con uniforme.


----------



## tixel (18 Ago 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Depende de como estén los railes. En un incendio grande se pueden alcanzar temperatures brutales y si afecta a los railes descarrilas sí o sí.



Tu debes ver muchas películas para pensar que un incendio al lado de la vía puede doblar los railes.


----------



## Hubardo (18 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres son buenas siguiendo órdenes pero no reaccionan bien a situaciones de estress. EN OXFORD tuvieron que ampliar la duración de los exámenes en quince minutos. Claro en la vida real no se puede ampliar en quince minutos una situación crítica.


StackPath


----------



## Orgelmeister (18 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Está superando el tema lo que me imaginaba: la maquinista inútil al menos se quedó, pero esa policia pretendiendo colgarse una medalla se ha cubierto de gloria.
> 
> ¿Hubiera hecho lo mismo un policia?
> 
> ...



Bueno, cuando conducen el coche es así como actúan en los cruces: sujetan el volante y miran -solo- hacia adelante, como si el cuello no tuviera giro y estuviera sólidamente unido al tronco.


----------



## OYeah (18 Ago 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> Las mujeres son buenas siguiendo órdenes pero no reaccionan bien a situaciones de estress. EN OXFORD tuvieron que ampliar la duración de los exámenes en quince minutos. Claro en la vida real no se puede ampliar en quince minutos una situación crítica.
> 
> 
> StackPath




Dios santo...........


Pero conozco Oxford y me lo creo.


----------



## arangul (18 Ago 2022)

se le bloqueo el sistema hormonal a la maquinista,


----------



## dcuartero (18 Ago 2022)

Bueno seamos serios, mi mujer tiene un coche de segunda mano que le dejó su padre, estaba nuevecito, sin un golpe o rayajo, ahora el coche tiene un bollo por detrás de una vez que intento aparcar y se dio con el bolardo , el lateral derecho parece como una pizarra cuando a los niños les das una tiza eso pero en vez de tiza, rallones, el embellecedor del faro de niebla ya no está de otra vez que intento aparcar y en vez de dar marcha atrás aceleró, eso es lo que hacen con un coche, imaginaros con un tren, solo tiene una ventaja ala hora de buscar el coche es muy fácil es el único que está torcido en toda la batería , saludines


----------



## dcuartero (18 Ago 2022)

A partir d ahora preguntaré en Renfe si el maquinista es mujer de cuota, en cuyo caso me esperaré al siguiente Tren.


----------



## OYeah (18 Ago 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Bueno seamos serios, mi mujer tiene un coche de segunda mano que le dejó su padre, estaba nuevecito, sin un golpe o rayajo, ahora el coche tiene un bollo por detrás de una vez que intento aparcar y se dio con el bolardo , el lateral derecho parece como una pizarra cuando a los niños les das una tiza eso pero en vez de tiza, rallones, el embellecedor del faro de niebla ya no está de otra vez que intento aparcar y en vez de dar marcha atrás aceleró, eso es lo que hacen con un coche, imaginaros con un tren, solo tiene una ventaja ala hora de buscar el coche es muy fácil es el único que está torcido en toda la batería , saludines


----------



## arangul (18 Ago 2022)

seria otra charo a del freno,otra con el sistema hormonal desquiciado


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

theelf dijo:


> No se porque se ataca a la maquinista, que mas alla de tal vez o ciertamente incompenente, se quedo en el tren
> 
> La policia fue la que se largo...



Sencillemente, no tenia ni puta idea de como funciona un convoy de un cojon de toneladas de desplazamiento que es SU RESPONSABILIDAD.

Lo de ponerse histerica y actuar como pollo sin cabeza es bola extra.








Si hubiera sido un tio, seria consciente de que es la maxima autoridad dentro del convoy y la ejercería con empaque y un punto de chuleria, habria mandado sentar a la policia empoderadita para que dejara de dar por culo y crear peligo, no habria dejado salir a nadie al exterior en llamas bloqueando puertas, se habria dirigido calmadamente y con actitud segura y de autosuficiencia a la locomotora trasera y habria invertido marcha siguiendo un procedimiento que se sabe de memoria y puesto el tren a rodar hasta 3 o 4 km lejos de las llamas mientras va comunicando la situación por los canales adecuados y espera que le abran agujas para tomar un camino alternativo hacia su destino. Si le tardan en contestar o no tiene cobertura habria mantenido la calma moviendo el convoy lentamente mas lejos del fuego que avanza mientras esta muy atento a la via, aunque sabría que no tiene trenes detrás porque se sabe de memoria los horarios de trenes que le afectan y la ocupación de la via.

Hace poco estuve en una avería en Alemania de un ICE que se le jodio la climatización y con un calor anormal en el exterior. El maquinista (hombre) nos explico el tema por megafonía en alemán y en inglés, nos dijo que entre que llegamos a la estacion subiria la temperatura y que no nos preocupemos y permanecieramos en nuestros asientos y que la tripulación iba repartir agua gratis y efectivamente puso a los revisores y al resto del personal a dar paseos por el tren asegurandose de que la gente estaba bien y repartiendo los botellines de agua fresca (en caso de averia el protocolo obliga a cerrar el vagon bar-restaurante para que no haya gente de pie). Al cabo de media hora, paró en una estacion pequeña pero que tenia gondolas para poner los vagones a la sombra y se subieron unos tecnicos muy paco y en unos 20 minutos pudieron hacer un apaño para poner climatización en los vagones, aunque se mantuvo la cafeteria cerrada y no se dejaba apear a nadie. Llegamos con unos 15 min de retraso al final de la ruta, pero todo bien. Tambien pusieron cajas con botellines de agua en los compartimentos de tripulación.


----------



## gotelez (18 Ago 2022)

Yo solo veo una turba d cuñados misoginos criticando a una mquinista por ser mujer. Pero que os pensais ¿que puede hacer lo que se le ocurra? Los maquinistas tienen una reponsabilidad y son piezas de un engranaje mucho mayor. La maquinista no puede ni debe mover el tren de otro modo wue no le permitan desde laz sala de operaciones ni puede abrir las puertas del tren y dejar que la gente corra peligro andanfo por las vias y alrdedores que no estan pensadas para que ande la gente. Esa situacion se ha dado por descoordinacion de proteccion civil y renfe y la maquinista poco puede hacer salvo informar y esperar instrucciones.


----------



## OYeah (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Puzz (18 Ago 2022)

He leído que algunos pasajeros rompieron las ventanas y le tiraron del freno de emergencia, y que eso bloquea el tren unos minutos.









Dos horas de pánico en el tren que se vio envuelto en las llamas de Bejís


Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla




elpais.com





_"Durante el proceso de cambio de cabina, se produjeron en el interior del tren situaciones de tensión y alarma, debido a que varios pasajeros querían abandonar el tren, y lo hicieron a pesar de las advertencias de la maquinista de que no era seguro. Se activaron los sistemas antiincendios y freno automático al romper algunos pasajeros las ventanas de emergencia con los machos. La maquinista debía rearmar el tren para reiniciar la marcha y retroceder. Estos hechos retrasaron el retroceso.

Finalmente, a las 18.20 horas, la maquinista reanudó la marcha en dirección a Caudiel, recogiendo sobre la marcha a los pasajeros que habían saltado del tren y que iban corriendo por las inmediaciones de la vía , algunos de ellos con quemaduras de distinta consideración. El protocolo establece que la circulación es suspendida por Adif a petición de los Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado (bomberos, protección civil, guardia civil) o de la Administración al cargo de estas decisiones. Son los que tienen conocimiento de incidentes en el entorno que afectan a la vía. Ni Adif ni Renfe, según las fuentes de Renfe que argumentan esta cronología, recibieron notificación alguna de posible incidencia en la vía o de que la zona estaba en desalojo por parte de ningún organismo oficial. Tampoco dicen haber sido informadas de que las condiciones del incendio cambiaron drásticamente respecto a la mañana, cuando un tren de Media Distancia de Renfe realizó el mismo recorrido (Valencia-Zaragoza) sin detectar ninguna anomalía o complicación en la vía. Aquel convoy partió de Valencia a las 12.13 horas."_

En fin, ya se verá qué pasó. Normalmente los accidentes son por una cadena de errores, y esto podía haber sido mucho peor . EL cambio de trayectoria del fuego sorprendió a los mismos bomberos. Al no conseguir arrancar el tren, algún forero apuntaba que era de gasoil, con pasajeros rompiendo las ventanas... es lógico el abrir la puerta. Por ejemplo en el accidente de Spanair sólo se salvaron los que salieron del avión. 

Hubiera estado bien, desde luego contar con otro trabajador de apoyo en el tren (interventor, revisor...) para informar y controlar lo que hacían los pasajeros (por ejemplo que no rompieran las ventanas bloqueando el tren), y prestar apoyo. 

Quizás según la foto de los bomberos el tren podía haber pasado la zona del incendio, o quizás no. También los medios aéreos d eextinción de incendios podían haber visto el tren...


----------



## Ángel de Luz (18 Ago 2022)

Charo McClane, piensa joder piensa McClane, un fuego nos amenaza qué hacemos?


----------



## el segador (18 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Está superando el tema lo que me imaginaba: la maquinista inútil al menos se quedó, pero esa policia pretendiendo colgarse una medalla se ha cubierto de gloria.
> 
> ¿Hubiera hecho lo mismo un policia?
> 
> ...



Habría que haber visto la situación ¿Tu te hubieras quedado en un tren parado con los vagones llenos de humo?? No se puede juzgar con exactitud y si había realmente riesgo extremo por asfixia en el tren o no, pero para mí que la policía viendo a la charomaquinista fuera de sí vio claro que no iba a conseguir arrancarlo y el tren se iba a convertir en una pira funeraria y optó por salvarse. Finalmente la charomaquinista gracias a Dios salvo la papeleta y lo saco de la barbacoa.


----------



## Larata (18 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Tu debes ver muchas películas para pensar que un incendio al lado de la vía puede doblar los railes.



Y ud debe ser un completo ignorante para entender que no es eso lo que pasa.

En un incendio forestal se alcanzan de media temperaturas de 800-1000°C los railes se funden a 1500. Pero no hace falta que se funda el acero. A 800°C pierde propiedades y si ud cree que un tren con la masa que tiene a 150-200 Km/h no puede descarrilar con un rail de acero a 800° es que es ud un ignorante.


----------



## OYeah (18 Ago 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Habría que haber visto la situación ¿Tu te hubieras quedado en un tren parado con los vagones llenos de humo?? No se puede juzgar con exactitud y si había realmente riesgo extremo por asfixia en el tren o no, pero para mí que la policía viendo a la charomaquinista fuera de sí vio claro que no iba a conseguir arrancarlo y el tren se iba a convertir en una pira funeraria y optó por salvarse. Finalmente la charomaquinista gracias a Dios salvo la papeleta y lo saco de la barbacoa.




Un policia o GC vocacional o simplemente de los de antes no se larga solo. Soy hijo de GC, de los de mostacho, y eran unos Paco de cuidado, aunque algunos tenian su cultura, pero en cuanto a nobleza en esas situaciones les daban mil vueltas a los de ahora.

También en cojones para plantarse con los tanos, pero eso es otra historia y otros tiempos, tenían más soporte.


----------



## alexxxmf (18 Ago 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Y ud debe ser un completo ignorante para entender que no es eso lo que pasa.
> 
> En un incendio forestal se alcanzan de media temperaturas de 800-1000°C los railes se funden a 1500. Pero no hace falta que se funda el acero. A 800°C pierde propiedades y subud cree que un tren con la masa que tiene a 150-200 Km/h no puede descarrilar con un rail de acero a 800° es que es ud un ignorante.



Te ayudo por aquí con una imagen. http://www.arquitecturaenacero.org/sites/default/files/aplicaciones-acero/resistencia_fuego_02.jpg

Yo no sé mucho de trenes pero esto es lo primero que te dicen cuando aprendes a calcular estructuras.

Me consta que mucha gente sigue creyéndose ciertos mitos de la madera y el acero, al menos ne vivienda. La madera es bastante más sincera que el acero, al menos te da señales más claras de cuando la sección útil no da más de sí.


----------



## perrasno (18 Ago 2022)

Puzz dijo:


> He leído que algunos pasajeros rompieron las ventanas y le tiraron del freno de emergencia, y que eso bloquea el tren unos minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Romper las ventanas no impide que el tren tenga tracción y el accionamiento de aparatos de alarma tampoco, pues el maquinista los puede puentear desde cabina en caso de peligro, liberando así el frenado de emergencia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Si el tren era diésel (lo desconozco) no te puedes meter ahí
> Si el tren era eléctrico tenía que haber seguido



Ni eso, los trenes ahora son de materiales compuestos especialmente plástico para aligerarlos, como les de el calor a tope se desmontan.

Ya es que ni remaches, los pegan.


----------



## Puzz (18 Ago 2022)

He visto este comentario a la noticia por un lector: 

"
_El circuito de los frenos funciona por vacío, para que se aflojen los frenos hay que hacer vacío en el circuito desde la máquina. Esto es así para en el caso que se desenganchen por fallo parte del convoy, se rompe el tubo del circuito de freno que unen las unidades y se frenan. Si alguien tira de la parada de emergencia, produce entrada de aire al circuito y se frena. Para volver a poder aflojar los frenos hay que cerrar la llave de parada activada y volver a hacer vacío desde la máquina. Si activaron varias llaves de parada, la maquinista tuvo que recorrer toda la unidad comprobándolo. En la máquina vería el vacuómetro a cero y que no consigue hacer vacío. Esto por lo menos en mi época era así, ahora con la electrónica han podido resolverlo de otra forma. "_


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (18 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Pues quieren meter cuotas de charos piloto hasta en los aviones.
> 
> Yo por si acaso voy comprando un paracaídas que me sirva como equipaje de mano y despidiéndome de usar el tren



Este verano el ángel Gaitán la tuvo con una pilota


----------



## Chuchus (18 Ago 2022)

Una pregunta..... si el tren pasa a 200 kmh a través de la zona ¿no habría posibilidad de que no sucediese nada?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (18 Ago 2022)

Lorem Ipsum dijo:


> La policía prefirió llamar a alguien de confianza, por algo será. Lo mismo es que sabe muy bien que si llama al 112 hay muchas posibilidades de que no la tomen en serio y estemos hablando hoy de 60 muertos.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



No estás diciendo ninguna tontería


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Tu debes ver muchas películas para pensar que un incendio al lado de la vía puede doblar los railes.



PUES SI, los railes de ahora son soldados para coger grandes velocidades, los antigüos tenían separación de dilatación que ero lo que le daba el característico tacataca del tren pero a grandes velocidades destrozaba las ruedas. 

Ahora como de fuerte el sol los railes saltan de su sitio como un muelle.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (18 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> UNA periodista cuenta, lo que le pasó a UNA policía, cuando interfirió con el trabajo de UNA maquinista.
> 
> ¿LA maquinista por qué detuvo el tren sin autorización de control central y ssobret odo SIN comunicación (lo iettnó después y no?
> ¿Acaso se lo pidió LA policía?
> ...



Si hubieran estado fregando, todo esto no hubiera pasado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sencillemente, no tenia ni puta idea de como funciona un convoy de un cojon de toneladas de desplazamiento que es SU RESPONSABILIDAD.
> 
> Lo de ponerse histerica y actuar como pollo sin cabeza es bola extra.
> 
> ...



Jajajajjajajaj HOSTIA agua gratis en RENFE, vale que era Alemania pero es que aquí te escupen por pasar el rato.

JODER que en RENFE ponen a cualquiera a llevar un tren.


----------



## Koriel (18 Ago 2022)

rmacnamara dijo:


> El JEFE le dio órdenes de dar marcha atrás. Vamos lo mismo que hace un bot o una Charo.



Natural.

Desde el Centro de control conocerían (o deberían conocer) el estado de la vía delante y a su espalda: si estaba despejada, o envuelta en llamas, obstruida por árboles derribados, con tráfico, etc. No iba a dar marcha atrás (o adelante) a ciegas.

Esa charo maquinista, aunque esté ahora con un ataque de nervios, siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## Guillotin (18 Ago 2022)

Al margen de la risas que nos ha provocado el hilo, algo tiene que ver en todo este desastre la reducción de personal en los trenes para "ahorrar gastos", que por otra parte, bien que se suben los sueldazos los gestores de la inversión en automatización y tecnología en los últimos años.

Ya les cargaron con la culpa al maquinista del tren gallego y al conductor de metro valenciano, y no es de recibo que accidentes de este tipo siempre sean responsabilidad del último en la cadena de mando.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (18 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Si no le hubiese dicho de parar, posiblemente, habrían cruzado rápidamente. Un par de minutos de mucho calor, pero habrían salido de ahí.
> 
> Ahora la charomaquinista acusará a la charopolicía. Y la charopolicía acusará a la charomaquinista. Y el lío hecho .



Pelea de gatas, solo a una mujer se le ocurre parar en medio de un incendio.

En España el sector público funciona como el culo: en el accidente de spanair estuvieron medía hora discutiendo qué dotación de bomberos tenía que acudir al siniestro y no encontraban la llave que abría el candado de la puerta y mientras tanto la peña quemándose viva: eso es España. Luego se tapan todo entre ellos y echan la culpa a algún matao


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> Yo solo veo una turba d cuñados misoginos criticando a una mquinista por ser mujer. Pero que os pensais ¿que puede hacer lo que se le ocurra? Los maquinistas tienen una reponsabilidad y son piezas de un engranaje mucho mayor. La maquinista no puede ni debe mover el tren de otro modo wue no le permitan desde laz sala de operaciones ni puede abrir las puertas del tren y dejar que la gente corra peligro andanfo por las vias y alrdedores que no estan pensadas para que ande la gente. Esa situacion se ha dado por descoordinacion de proteccion civil y renfe y la maquinista poco puede hacer salvo informar y esperar instrucciones.



No colega no, la critico por haber metido el tren en medio de un incendio forestal y encima parar el tren en medio del incendio.


----------



## Algol (18 Ago 2022)

Al final ya vereis, la culpa de enviar un tren a pasar por medio de un fuego será la "sorpresividad" o "impredecibilidad" del fuego. Los mandamases de los bomberos de Castellón no solo lo estan diciendo sino que se hacen los ofendidos cuando se les pregunta su parte de responsabilidad por no cortar la via. Lo de las charos queda como el entretenimiento de los foreros, muchos de ellos paguiteros, igual que las charos. Es lo mismo de siempre, cuando en lugar de poner los dineros en tecnologia punta y medios aereos abundantes y de calidad de extinción o detección, se prefieren gastarlos en paguitas gordas de personal de bomberos y mandamases. Es que no hacia falta ni un helicoptero monitorizando el perimetro para ver en tiempo real como avanza el fuego y decidir cortar la via, con un dron o varios era sufiente.


----------



## DUDH (18 Ago 2022)

Cada vez apuesto más fuerte por la maquinista, actuó de 10. Que empuren a la "heroína histérica" que más allá de pedir que te subas la mascarilla parece que no llega.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

No tiene sentido enviar a las mujeres a ocupar puestos de hombres ya que los hombres no pueden ocupar el puesto de las mujeres : SER MADRES .

Faltan madres, sobran parados.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Una pregunta..... si el tren pasa a 200 kmh a través de la zona ¿no habría posibilidad de que no sucediese nada?



SI, desde que atropelle a un bombero, a una parada del motor o un tronco caído en la vía.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ago 2022)

Charos chareando y entrando en pánico ante cualquier imprevisto.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol...


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> Yo solo veo una turba d cuñados misoginos criticando a una mquinista por ser mujer. Pero que os pensais ¿que puede hacer lo que se le ocurra? Los maquinistas tienen una reponsabilidad y son piezas de un engranaje mucho mayor. La maquinista no puede ni debe mover el tren de otro modo wue no le permitan desde laz sala de operaciones ni puede abrir las puertas del tren y dejar que la gente corra peligro andanfo por las vias y alrdedores que no estan pensadas para que ande la gente. Esa situacion se ha dado por descoordinacion de proteccion civil y renfe y la maquinista poco puede hacer salvo informar y esperar instrucciones.



Por ser mujer es la critica secundaria. Por ser una completa incompetente y no conocer una mierda de como funciona su tren.

Cuando veas a una tia cambiar una bujia de su coche me avisas.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Una pregunta..... si el tren pasa a 200 kmh a través de la zona ¿no habría posibilidad de que no sucediese nada?



Deformación de las vias por calor y descarrilar en medio de un mar de llamas. Es mejor de lo que parece.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (18 Ago 2022)

Todos aquí de cachondeo, pero si fuera un varón con pene miles de asociaciones subvencionadas feministas estarían pidiendo meterlos en la galera. 
Hixpanistan en estado puro


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No tiene sentido enviar a las mujeres a ocupar puestos de hombres ya que los hombres no pueden ocupar el puesto de las mujeres : SER MADRES .
> 
> Faltan madres, sobran parados.



Joder, para dejarlo grabado en marmol en las columnas del ministerio de igual-da.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Romper las ventanas no impide que el tren tenga tracción y el accionamiento de aparatos de alarma tampoco, pues el maquinista los puede puentear desde cabina en caso de peligro, liberando así el frenado de emergencia.



¿Tu realmente crees que esa pedazo de inutil sería capaz de ponerle ella sola un alargador al ventilador de su sala de estar? 

Imaginate que intente puentear un circuito en un panel de distribución. Acaba electrocutada.


----------



## perrasno (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Tu realmente crees que esa pedazo de inutil sería capaz de ponerle ella sola un alargador al ventilador de su sala de estar?
> 
> Imaginate que intente puentear un circuito en un panel de distribución. Acaba electrocutada.



Son putos botones en la cabina, pero te tienes que acordar, ya que no se usan nunca. No forman a los maquinistas como a pilotos de avión en cuanto a emergencias y pasa que no saben reaccionar (suponiendo que haya sido este el caso). Probablemente la maquinista no haya hecho todo lo que podía hacer pero quien la cagó fue Protección Civil (o similar) por no avisar a Adif de que no se podía circular por ese punto. Mandaron a la maquinista y a los viajeros a un jodido incendio forestal, ese es el primer gran problema del asunto, creo yo.


----------



## socrates99 (18 Ago 2022)

Tren al infierno


----------



## César Borgia (18 Ago 2022)

" e instándole a abrir una de las puertas del convoy para poder «salir de ese infierno», ya que el tren estaba ya caliente y había empezado a entrar humo. "
"No obstante, algunos testigos que iban en el tren aseguran que la mujer se vio desbordada y estaba «perdidísima sin saber qué hacer, esperando órdenes»."









"El tren siguió avanzando con llamas en los laterales, corrimos siguiendo las vías para salvar nuestras vidas”


Los pasajeros del tren cercado por el fuego relatan el «infierno» que vivieron para huir de allí




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Karlb (18 Ago 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Joder, no es una cuestión de que sea mujer.
> Yo soy mujer y he conducido un coche en una carreteriña gallega con llamas de 10 metros a los dos lados. Y lo último que haces es pararte. Aceleras y aceleras hasta que dejas el fuego atrás.
> Pero según leí esta tarde, los hijoputa de renfe publicaron el corte de tráfico ferroviario en twitter pero no avisaron a la maquinista.
> En cualquier caso, creo que un hombre habría reaccionado mejor: en un accidente automovilístico *las mujeres tendemos a soltar el volante y cubrirnos la cabeza*; los hombres, a intentar controlar el coche.
> Al menos esa es mi experiencia (y conste que he conducido entre fuego de 10 metros e inundaciones que me llegaban a la ventanilla).



Y gritar, gritar mucho es muy importante.


----------



## Javiser (18 Ago 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> El tren de la Charo-Maquinista



Pues eso, de la bruja


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

alexxxmf dijo:


> Te ayudo por aquí con una imagen. http://www.arquitecturaenacero.org/sites/default/files/aplicaciones-acero/resistencia_fuego_02.jpg
> 
> Yo no sé mucho de trenes pero esto es lo primero que te dicen cuando aprendes a calcular estructuras.
> 
> Me consta que mucha gente sigue creyéndose ciertos mitos de la madera y el acero, al menos ne vivienda. La madera es bastante más sincera que el acero, al menos te da señales más claras de cuando la sección útil no da más de sí.



No hacen falta 800 grados. Las vias donde se encuentran tienen un pequeño espacio de dilatación para permitirles dilatarse y contraerse en toda su longitud (fijate en invierno que es cuando mejor se ve). Esto funciona perfecto entre un febrero a -20 y un agosto a +50. Si le aplicas calor como para que pase de +200 las vias hacen tope unas con otra y se deforman, las tensiones son brutales y pueden incluso saltar las fijaciones de clip de los durmientes y liberarse el riel como un latigo.























Ola de calor: Se deformaron las vías del tren Sarmiento en Ramos Mejía | Diario NCO


La empresa “Trenes Argentinos” verificó sobre las vías del tren Sarmiento, altura Ramos Mejía, una dilatación en las estructuras metálicas. Por Leandro BRAVO Leandronicolas.sb@gmail.com Un tramo de las vías del tren Sarmiento a la altura de Ramos mejía sufrió deformaciones, dilatándose por falta...




diario-nco.com


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Son putos botones en la cabina, pero te tienes que acordar, ya que no se usan nunca. No forman a los maquinistas como a pilotos de avión en cuanto a emergencias y pasa que no saben reaccionar (suponiendo que haya sido este el caso). Probablemente la maquinista no haya hecho todo lo que podía hacer pero quien la cagó fue Protección Civil (o similar) por no avisar a Adif de que no se podía circular por ese punto. Mandaron a la maquinista y a los viajeros a un jodido incendio forestal, ese es el primer gran problema del asunto, creo yo.



Si luego lo he pensado que tiene logica que sea como los aviones y que se extiendan los puentes a un panel exterior aislado. Pero me parece que de base, tener a una persona que no conoce la maquina al dedillo, aunque no vuele, es un riesgo enorme, como se ha demostrado.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (18 Ago 2022)

Por lo que estoy entendiendo, es cierto que la supuesta policía tiene experiencia en situaciones de estrés: concretamente en CREARLAS. Si ha activado frenos de emergencia, que requieren acciones y tiempos de rearme, para tener el tren parado en medio de las llamas, ha impedido a la maquinista hacer su trabajo, ha puesto nervioso a todo el mundo, ha salido por patas dejando tirados a los que necesitan ayuda, y ha despotricado contra la única que hacía lo que podía, incluso aireándolo en prensa... 

Pues es una experta en crear situaciones de estrés, sí. Ni el Joker lo hace tan bien en el Caballero Oscuro.


----------



## Karlb (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Deformación de las vias por calor y descarrilar en medio de un mar de llamas. Es mejor de lo que parece.



Seguro que la charo paró el tren allí porque pensó en la posible deformación delas vías por el exceso de calor, seguro.


----------



## Chuchus (18 Ago 2022)

1 tren por vía unica .... debería estar prohibido circular trenes de pasajeros por vía única y es una vergüenza que no estén limpios los márgenes de la vía unica por lo menos 20 metros de cada lado

2 el tren era diésel??? Pregunto . Si lo era la maquinista es gilipollas

3 la deformación de las vías me la chupa
4 la maquinista 0 iniciativa
5 La policía +10000 de iniciativa pasando por encima de la maquinista y activando la frenada de emergencia obligando así a evacuar innecesariamente puesto que el tren ya estaba en marcha de nuevo

6 Los pasajeros unos idiotas dándole la razón a la policía Charo y evacuando.


----------



## Larata (18 Ago 2022)

alexxxmf dijo:


> Te ayudo por aquí con una imagen. http://www.arquitecturaenacero.org/sites/default/files/aplicaciones-acero/resistencia_fuego_02.jpg
> 
> Yo no sé mucho de trenes pero esto es lo primero que te dicen cuando aprendes a calcular estructuras.
> 
> Me consta que mucha gente sigue creyéndose ciertos mitos de la madera y el acero, al menos ne vivienda. La madera es bastante más sincera que el acero, al menos te da señales más claras de cuando la sección útil no da más de sí.



Muchas gracias.

Ahí está, a 800° el acero pierde el 80% de su resistencia.


----------



## snoopi (18 Ago 2022)

bueno, ya ha salido el del sindicato a decir que mienten todos los pasajeros y la policia nacional y que la maquinista lo hizo todo perfecto.

tremendo


----------



## manottas (18 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> SI, desde que atropelle a un bombero, a una parada del motor o un tronco caído en la vía.



O una deformacion de las vias por el calor ......


----------



## snoopi (18 Ago 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> 1 tren por vía unica .... debería estar prohibido circular trenes de pasajeros por vía única y es una vergüenza que no estén limpios los márgenes de la vía unica por lo menos 20 metros de cada lado
> 
> 2 el tren era diésel??? Pregunto . Si lo era la maquinista es gilipollas
> 
> ...



Si toldos los de la paguitas tuvieran que hacer servicios sociales como limpiar vias,.......otro gallo cantaria en España


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (18 Ago 2022)

EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE dijo:


> Parece que el desgobierno está empeñado en llevar a la RENFE a la quiebra en tiempo récord.
> 
> Recordemos que esta no es la primera vez en este verano que se ha permitido la circulación de un tren entre las llamas de un incendio forestal descontrolado. Suena demasiado increíble hasta para esta banda de psicópatas, pero parece que estuvieran buscando provocar un desastre con decenas de pasajeros abrasados vivos. O eso, o quieren que la gente tenga miedo a subirse a un tren.



justo cuando anuncian por televisión los viajes gratis en tren


----------



## t_chip (18 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Pues quieren meter cuotas de charos piloto hasta en los aviones.
> 
> Yo por si acaso voy comprando un paracaídas que me sirva como equipaje de mano y despidiéndome de usar el tren



Esta Charo no usó de sus mejores recursos 

Tenía que haberse desnudado y haber movido el culo sensualmente poniendo morritos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 Ago 2022)

Con tanta raja no sé cómo anda ese tren


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Ago 2022)

Mas de 30 minutos con el tren parado, esperando que estuviera totalmente rodeado de llamas.

No, esto ya no es charismo, ni un intento de homicidio, el plan era hacer otro sacrificio climatico.


----------



## Trurl (18 Ago 2022)

Los servicios públicos de protección civil demuestran bien a las claras que son un servicio inexistente, con trabajadores negligentes, gente que sólo va a cobrar dinero por aparentar que hacen algo

Es lamentable la corrupción generalizada de los servicios públicos, llenos de gente indolente y delincuente, pues cometen delitos como este (están obligados a avisar a todos los medios de transporte, a y a las autoridades locales y regionales de incendios, inundaciones y riesgos varios). Han cometido un delito que quedará impune una vez más.

Por otra parte, estamos ante una cadena de negligencias: no actuaron los servicios de protección civil, y la conductora, ante un entorno peligroso por un pavoroso incendio, fue incapaz de tomar una decisión en contra de su mandato de seguir adelante, pues tenía que parar el tren antes de entrar en la zona peligros, informar y retroceder. Fue incapaz de reaccionar al entorno, no tuvo sentido común, ni sentido de supervivencia ni de protección a los pasajeros de los que era responsable 

Un auténtico desastre de individuos dentro de una sociedad distópica. La sociedad que aceptó la orden de que había una pandemia y se inyectó una sustancia peligrosa porque lo dijo la televisión, sin reflexión alguna, empujados por el entorno social y la publicidad brutal de los medios y los gobiernos en manos de malvados


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (18 Ago 2022)

La culpa fue del cha chacha que tu, pasajero, me obligaste a bailar.
Y hale


----------



## Snowball (18 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El tren de la bruja


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Son putos botones en la cabina, pero te tienes que acordar, ya que no se usan nunca. No forman a los maquinistas como a pilotos de avión en cuanto a emergencias y pasa que no saben reaccionar (suponiendo que haya sido este el caso). Probablemente la maquinista no haya hecho todo lo que podía hacer pero quien la cagó fue Protección Civil (o similar) por no avisar a Adif de que no se podía circular por ese punto. Mandaron a la maquinista y a los viajeros a un jodido incendio forestal, ese es el primer gran problema del asunto, creo yo.



Entiendo tu punto. Pero si ves que estás entrando en una zona de incendios forestales das la vuelta. Que un tren por muy resistente que sea tiene un límite y las vías donde acero pero el calor continuo es letal para el acero.

Lo que se discute aquí es la incapacidad para evitar una situación. Un robot puede hacer lo mismo que un maquinista en el 99% de los casos es el 1% de casos que justifican tener a un experto. Y si ponemos a una Charo por cupo, entoces muere gente.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Ago 2022)

Me ha recordado a lo del autobus sin aire cargado de ninis sudorosos mareados a 60 grados.



Vamos, yo si soy pasajero no aguanto 30 minutos como estuvieron, con el tren ahi parado, sin decirles nada y viendo todo rodeandose de llamas.

Las pasajeras debian ser todas charos, sino no se explica esa pachorra.

El tiempo es oro en situaciones de catastrofe. A los 5 minutos tenian que haber tomado y ejecutado una decision.


Quiza la decision que le transmitieron era que los dejaran freirse ahi..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

* storms flood parts of London*
*Soaked stations and submerged cars:*

*  *

*LONDON BRIDGE IS FALLING 
ESTACIONES DE TRENES INUNDADAS Y ARDIENDO EL MISMO DIA *
_Enjoyed a London Broil last nite at Jesse’s Embers in Des Moines_

_Heavy rain fell in parts of London after weeks of heat and drought, flooding some streets in north London and appearing to affect at least two of the capital's busiest stations, Victoria and King's Cross. Videos show cars submerged along the M25 and the north circular and people wading through the entrance at Victoria.

"17.08.22 London Victoria station UNDERWATER:__ Travel chaos__ as flash floods engulf city
The video came as the Met Office has issued an amber alert for thunderstorms and floods on Wednesday for most southern parts of England."_
_LONDON BRIDGE STATION ON FIRE_
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

*LONDON BRIDGE FALLING 
ESTACIONES DE TREN BLOQUEADAS *









*FLASH FLOOD | INUNDACION RELAMPAGO EN LONDRES . LE DEBEN ESTAR METIENDO PERO BIEN *










IMAGENES VLTRA REALISTAS 

NO PERO EL CONTENIDO ES DE HOY CREO

*LONDON BRIDGE IS FALLEN*
*LONDON IS FALLEN *
​​


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Por lo que estoy entendiendo, es cierto que la supuesta policía tiene experiencia en situaciones de estrés: concretamente en CREARLAS. Si ha activado frenos de emergencia, que requieren acciones y tiempos de rearme, para tener el tren parado en medio de las llamas, ha impedido a la maquinista hacer su trabajo, ha puesto nervioso a todo el mundo, ha salido por patas dejando tirados a los que necesitan ayuda, y ha despotricado contra la única que hacía lo que podía, incluso aireándolo en prensa...
> 
> Pues es una experta en crear situaciones de estrés, sí. Ni el Joker lo hace tan bien en el Caballero Oscuro.



Deberían expedientarla y ponerla delante de un juez junto a la otra charo.


----------



## midelburgo (18 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que da para hacer un juego tipo tablero con cartas de sorpresa y el duelo entre charos. Una gana puntos por pasajero indemne y la otra por pasajero chamuscado...
O un _scape room_, donde los pasajeros tienen que decidir a cual hacen caso mientras las llamas se acercan, y encontrar la combinacion para parar el tren, dar marcha atras o abrir puertas...


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Shhh quejque ejjjta acostumbrada a lidiar con situaciones de stress, es poli



No me sorprenderia que la Charo este con las brigadas que le ponen los grilletes por la espalda frente a los hijos de las denuncias falsas puestas por otra Charo de turno.


----------



## Termes (18 Ago 2022)

Charo de 30 años de ¿3-4 años con suerte? de policía profesional toma las riendas de la situación, y menuda situación, todo un tren, porque _"estamos entrenados para actuar en situaicones de"_... mis cohones, el entreno lo da la expetiencia y eso no se consigue en tan tierna edad... y ya no entro en qué clase de destino trabaja. Pero al menos pierde el miedo de no hacer nada, que no es poco.

Charo conductora del tren sigue órdenes, que es lo que le dicta su manual y lo que sabe hacer, estudiar y repetir como un loro... y cuando no sale en el manual no sabe eso de "pasa la página 37" y sal corriendo!!, aplica lógica... Mola ser bombero y decirlo a los colegas, hasta que tienes que sacar a una señora de 80kg de casa, y porque pesa y no estás capacitada, se te quema.. amigos, la responsabilidad del puesto mata.

al final se junta el hambre y las ganas de comer... difícil situación, incluso viéndola en frío.

Podemos sacar varias conclusiones:

- que un pasajero parece tomar la iniciativa a su tierna edad -el resto del pasaje, como ciudadanos dormidos por tanta pamplina de internet, tienen horchata por sangre-, ella está entrenada_ (y manda huevos la gente no lo ve claro... seguramente nadie piense en ese momento... mucha policía... puto funci...)_,

- luego el profesional que viaja abordo no es tan profesional como dicta su sueldo. Renfe no mete personal en sus trenes, revisores,... y deja viajar a un porrón de gente cuan autobús, normativas saltadas fijo _(el día que ocurra una violación abordo y nadie auxilie ahí si se montará un pollo)_. 
Harto de viajar en trenes de larga distancia y ver como chavales están montándola, medio botellón, por no hablar de adultos, y no hay nadie para decir haga el favor o se baja en la próxima parada. Y si lo hay está a 200m en la otra parte del vagón. Los trenes han de ir provistos de circuito de televisión y ser visionados a bordo por un segurata de renfe mínimo. 

-seguimos siendo menos desarrollados de lo que nos gusta reconocer, la mitad de España no tiene aún cobertura (no ya 4G), y no hablo de rutas de montaña... es que ni el 112 va, que recibiría de cualquier antena.

Es agosto y el responsable de ordenar qué hacer está en la playa sin cobertura, hasta que regresa del baño del mar (me lo invento), la gente aplica su quehacer ante casos de necesidad, osea un like, grabar para redes sociales, un eh eh eh para que lo matas sin moverse...., no te aguantan 3km en llano por las vías de un tren... y un largo etcétera de fallos en cadena que pudo acabar como una puta peli de la 3 de los sábados tarde.


----------



## |||||||| (18 Ago 2022)

Ese tren es la perfecta representación gráfica de lo que es España.


----------



## NormanMan (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tyg3r (18 Ago 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> A pesar de su negligente actuación, esa pareja de charos terminará recibiendo..........una medalla.
> 
> En USA hasta les harían una película.



Lo veo.

Charomaquinista negra y lesbiana. Charopolicía latina. Pasajero blanco hetero malvado.

Pronto en Netflix.


----------



## malibux (18 Ago 2022)

rmacnamara dijo:


> Maestras?? No tienes hijos no? La feminización del sistema educativo es un de los principales problemas del sistema educativo.
> 
> Enfermeras?? Tienen protocolos muy estrictos y aún así. En año pasado me tuve que decir a una enfermera o llamaba al pediatra o aquí parabamos todo.



Maestras cierto es que lo digo pensando en el pasado, 20- 25 años atrás. Quizás ahora tengan menos vocación y haya mayor parte de petardas que lo único que quieren es su placita y que no les mareen los críos. Además de inocular el PSOE state of mind como le llaman.
Enfermeras pasa un poco lo mismo, yo creo que hay un 50% de charos insoportables con cara de oler mierda y otro 50% tías entregadas que da gusto.


----------



## Von Rudel (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esto es dinamita derroyente.
> 
> Ninguna de las dos actua bien. Ni la maquinista, ni la policia.
> 
> ...




En una situación de esta de emergencia prevalece la autoridad del estado que en este caso es la policía. Y esta debio tomar el mando y ordenar que el tren se moviera o se atuviera a la consecuencias penales sino lo hacía. Y si sigue sin responder manda dar orden de evacuar el tren y ella es la última en bajarse del tren tras ver que no queda nadie. Y salir todos en dirección contraría y ayudando a los heridos y ancianos.


Pero la charopolicia solo vio por su culo.


La maquinista debería ser sancionada y la charopolicía debería ser dada de baja del cuerpo.


Y yo que he vivido incendios peligroso de estos que rodean pueblos, ir por iniciativa propia a ayudar a vecinos sin que tuviera que venir la guardia civil ni nada. O ir a ayudar a frenar el trafico tras un accidente casí al momento con riesgo de mi vida. Y soy un mindundis pero cuando la situación lo requiera uno debe ayudar. Eso si las veces que fui i fuimos ayudar, salvo en el pueblo que si que venian mujeres pero eso de las de antes de pueblos, las otras veces siempre ibamos los hombres y las mujeres estaban mas mirando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

*EL GOBIERNO *

*LOS POLITICOS

Y LAS EMPRESAS COMO RENFE*

*OS ESTAN OFRECIENDO EN HOLOCAUSTO Y LO SABEIS

IGUAL CON LAS VACUNAS *



Astebal74 dijo:


> Deberían por ahí algún holocausto...














Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> _Y han edificado los lugares altos del Tofet, que está en el valle del hijo de Hinom, para quemar al fuego a sus hijos y a sus hijas, cosa que Yo (Yahvé) no les mandé, ni subió en mi corazón. _



​


----------



## sashimi (18 Ago 2022)

No os flipeis que parece que los maquinistas ahora deberían ser súper empleados y recordemos lo que son. Una casta de funcionarios enchufados. No espero más que que sepan darle a un par de botones


----------



## Soundblaster (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Deberían expedientarla y ponerla delante de un juez junto a la otra charo.



la judicatura tambien esta infestada de charos....
ya sabemos el refran, charo no muerde a charo.


----------



## Von Rudel (18 Ago 2022)

Ahora dicen que la culpa es de la policia que entro en panico y que es la responsable de los heridos y que la maquinista fue la que saco a la gente del tren sin ninguna herida.


Policia que esta acostumbrada al estres de hacer pasaportes y poner denuncias entto en panico y casi mata a la mitad del pasaje.


Esto da para una peli de humor de dos versiones. Una ella es la heroina, en la otra ella es la culpable.


----------



## Castellano (18 Ago 2022)

Kholl dijo:


> Hay testigos que dicen que los heridos (y los heridos graves) son los que se quedaron DENTRO del tren.
> 
> Vamos que se estaban asando como pollo en mercadillo.



Hoy he escuchado en la radio a un señor que iba en el charotren (testigo en primera persona) que dice que la maquinista cuando empezó a dar marcha atrás iba parando y recogiendo personas que iban andando por las vías, y ha añadido que muchos estaban abrasados por las llamaradas que venían de vez en cuando mientras andaban

En ningún momento ha mencionado que se quemará nadie dentro del tren.


----------



## singladura (18 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"
> 
> 
> Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...
> ...



Lo único que se:

a) Es que dejaraon a una tía sola con un tren a cargo con medio centenar de pasajeros directos a la cocina del infierno sin ayuda

b) Devolvió el tren de regreso y nadie murió abrasado

c) Con tanto farlopero suelto tienen que doler mucho los huevos al ver como se tienen dos cojones como dios manda


----------



## Funci-vago (18 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ahora dicen que la culpa es de la policia que entro en panico y que es la responsable de los heridos y que la maquinista fue la que saco a la gente del tren sin ninguna herida.
> 
> 
> Policia que esta acostumbrada al estres de hacer pasaportes y poner denuncias entto en panico y casi mata a la mitad del pasaje.
> ...



Es muy lol que sean dos charos, pero no descartemos que le acaben echando la culpa al revisor o al que limpia los vateres del tren


----------



## singladura (18 Ago 2022)

No pasó ésto y tenía todos los números de la rifa









Los 11 agentes forestales murieron abrasados por una lengua de fuego de 30 metros de altura


José Luis Samper, el alcalde de la localidad de Riba de Saelices, donde se produjeron las muertes, ha explicado que los fallecidos se vieron sorpre...




www.20minutos.es






*GRANDE... MUY GRANDE*


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (18 Ago 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Por otra parte, estamos ante una cadena de negligencias: no actuaron los servicios de protección civil, y la conductora, ante un entorno peligroso por un pavoroso incendio, fue incapaz de tomar una decisión en contra de su mandato de seguir adelante, pues tenía que parar el tren antes de entrar en la zona peligros, informar y retroceder. Fue incapaz de reaccionar al entorno, no tuvo sentido común, ni sentido de supervivencia ni de protección a los pasajeros de los que era responsable



Yo de momento le doy la razón a la maquinista, a falta de más datos. Huele a que la policía está intentando salvar su culo ante la que se le viene encima al haber heridos. RENFE tiene unos protocolos, y seguramente no es tan fácil dar marcha atrás en una vía de única dirección, supongo que debieron confirmarle que nadie más venía y quizá esperar a que se detuvieran todos los trenes que venían detrás, eso debe necesitar tiempo. También es cierto que no puede estar todo protocolizado y en algunos casos quien tiene a su cargo las vidas de personas se debe saltar las normas porque si esperan a que alguien asuma la responsabilidad, pueden morir esperando literalmente.
También me extraña mucho que la maquinista montara un escándalo al cambiar la cabecera del tren, pero todo puede ser.

Quizá el tren podría pasar por el incendio sin problemas, pero la maquinista no lo vio claro. Si da marcha atrás y viene otro tren entonces no se juega las vidas de los pasajeros de su tren, sino las de dos. En cambio la policía sólo buscó salvar su culo y el de sus colegas, posiblemente interfiriendo con las acciones estipuladas. Debería haberse quedado en el tren para ayudar incluso a riesgo de su vida, no saltar y salir corriendo, hay momentos en que hay que pensar como parte de una sociedad, no como individuo.

Espero que se esclarezca rápido y se asuman responsabilidades.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (18 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Me imagino a la maquinista bloqueada como en *la escena de "Aterriza como puedas", en la que una tía se pone histérica y el resto pasajeros hacen cola para soltarle una hostia y que se tranquilice.*.. Eran otros tiempos...



Se lo ilustro.


----------



## CombateLiberal (18 Ago 2022)

Últimamente hay noticias muy irreales.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> *En una situación de esta de emergencia prevalece la autoridad del estado* que en este caso es la policía. Y esta debio tomar el mando y ordenar que el tren se moviera o se atuviera a la consecuencias penales sino lo hacía. Y si sigue sin responder manda dar orden de evacuar el tren y ella es la última en bajarse del tren tras ver que no queda nadie. Y salir todos en dirección contraría y ayudando a los heridos y ancianos.
> 
> 
> Pero la charopolicia solo vio por su culo.
> ...



¿Quién fue el subnormal que hizo ese protocolo? ¿Enseñan a ser maquinista de tren y bombero forestal en la academia de charicía?¿O es simplemente una forma de facilitar los abusos de autoridad?


----------



## warlok (18 Ago 2022)

Para los inteligentes


ahí lo dejo


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> En una situación de esta de emergencia prevalece la autoridad del estado que en este caso es la policía. Y esta debio tomar el mando y ordenar que el tren se moviera o se atuviera a la consecuencias penales sino lo hacía. Y si sigue sin responder manda dar orden de evacuar el tren y ella es la última en bajarse del tren tras ver que no queda nadie. Y salir todos en dirección contraría y ayudando a los heridos y ancianos.
> 
> 
> Pero la charopolicia solo vio por su culo.
> ...



Estimado florero,

Discrepo, segun el Reglamento de Circulación de Trenes (RCT) aprobado por el RD de 17 de Julio de 2015 se *establece que fuera de estación la maxima autoridad respecto al movimiento y maniobra del tren es el Jefe del Tren*, que en este caso y para desgracia de los viajeros, era la charomaquinista. Tiene logica, porque ningun policia tiene la supuesta formación técnica y conocimiento del vehiculo requerida para tomar una decisión cualificada.






BOE.es - BOE-A-2015-8042 Real Decreto 664/2015, de 17 de julio, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de Circulación Ferroviaria.







www.boe.es





Eso si, fuera del vehiculo quien tiene autoridad es el agente de la autoridad, llegada como este caso una evacuación, en este caso saltandose a la torera la autoridad de la charo Jefe de Tren, que bueno, tambien es cierto que iba como pollo sin cabeza.

Ni siquiera decide el Jefe de Puesto de Mando como la charoconductora alegaba , es siempre el Jefe de Tren el que tiene que decidir, en aras a su mejor percepcion de las circunstancias y su autoridad. En este caso el Jefe del Tren era la charoconductora/charomaquinista pues era el personal de RENFE de mayor jerarquia en el convoy (y creo que el único).

La policia tenia que haberse quedado quietecita y no contribuir al panico de esa imbecil inquiriendola varias veces y con eso aumentando la presion y nervios que la charo sentía. Solo si hubiera desaparecido la Jefa de Tren podría tomar el mando del tren, cosa que ademas no hizo poniendo pies en polvorosa la primera y dejando a ancianos y niños dentro. Ademas los unicos quemados fueron los que salieron fuera del tren siguiendo a la policia, los pasajeros de dentro del tren mas alla del susto, no sufrieron daños.

Eso si, en las conclusiones coincidimos plenamente: ambas tienen que ser sancionadas. 

CC


Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Quién fue el subnormal que hizo ese protocolo? ¿Enseñan a ser maquinista de tren y bombero forestal en la academia de charicía?¿O es simplemente una forma de facilitar los abusos de autoridad?


----------



## Mabuse (18 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ahora dicen que la culpa es de la policia que entro en panico y que es la responsable de los heridos y que la maquinista fue la que saco a la gente del tren sin ninguna herida.
> 
> 
> Policia que esta acostumbrada al estres de hacer pasaportes y poner denuncias entto en panico y casi mata a la mitad del pasaje.
> ...



El final de la épica historia es clarificador, en el tren tenían heridas pero los valientes que avanzaron en dirección opuesta al fuego estaban magullados por la carrera en tiempo récord.


perrasno dijo:


> Son putos botones en la cabina, pero te tienes que acordar, ya que no se usan nunca. No forman a los maquinistas como a pilotos de avión en cuanto a emergencias y pasa que no saben reaccionar (suponiendo que haya sido este el caso). Probablemente la maquinista no haya hecho todo lo que podía hacer pero quien la cagó fue Protección Civil (o similar) por no avisar a Adif de que no se podía circular por ese punto. Mandaron a la maquinista y a los viajeros a un jodido incendio forestal, ese es el primer gran problema del asunto, creo yo.



De todas formas llevamos unos cuantos veranos con incendios de cojones, podrían haber preparado un poco el asunto, no creo que sea el primer tren atrapado en un incendio a lo largo de la historia, así que protocolos y medidas tiene que haber.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si hubiera sido un tio, seria consciente de que es la maxima autoridad dentro del convoy y la ejercería con empaque y un punto de chuleria, habria mandado sentar a la policia empoderadita para que dejara de dar por culo y crear peligo, no habria dejado salir a nadie al exterior en llamas bloqueando puertas, se habria dirigido calmadamente y con actitud segura y de autosuficiencia a la locomotora trasera y habria invertido marcha siguiendo un procedimiento que se sabe de memoria y puesto el tren a rodar hasta 3 o 4 km lejos de las llamas mientras va comunicando la situación por los canales adecuados y espera que le abran agujas para tomar un camino alternativo hacia su destino. Si le tardan en contestar o no tiene cobertura habria mantenido la calma moviendo el convoy lentamente mas lejos del fuego que avanza mientras esta muy atento a la via, aunque sabría que no tiene trenes detrás porque se sabe de memoria los horarios de trenes que le afectan y la ocupación de la via.
> 
> Hace poco estuve en una avería en Alemania de un ICE que se le jodio la climatización y con un calor anormal en el exterior. El maquinista (hombre) nos explico el tema por megafonía en alemán y en inglés, nos dijo que entre que llegamos a la estacion subiria la temperatura y que no nos preocupemos y permanecieramos en nuestros asientos y que la tripulación iba repartir agua gratis y efectivamente puso a los revisores y al resto del personal a dar paseos por el tren asegurandose de que la gente estaba bien y repartiendo los botellines de agua fresca (en caso de averia el protocolo obliga a cerrar el vagon bar-restaurante para que no haya gente de pie). Al cabo de media hora, paró en una estacion pequeña pero que tenia gondolas para poner los vagones a la sombra y se subieron unos tecnicos muy paco y en unos 20 minutos pudieron hacer un apaño para poner climatización en los vagones, aunque se mantuvo la cafeteria cerrada y no se dejaba apear a nadie. Llegamos con unos 15 min de retraso al final de la ruta, pero todo bien. Tambien pusieron cajas con botellines de agua en los compartimentos de tripulación.



Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro. La señorita policía se habría tranquilizado, sobre todo si además de hombre hubiera sido más mayor, delante de otras mujeres algunas se sienten la abeja reina. En cualquier caso, y a falta de más datos, la policía no debió llamar a sus parientes y tampoco debió salir huyendo del tren, sino quedarse para ayudar.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Hoy he escuchado en la radio a un señor que iba en el charotren (testigo en primera persona) que dice que la maquinista cuando empezó a dar marcha atrás iba parando y recogiendo personas que iban andando por las vías, y ha añadido que muchos estaban abrasados por las llamaradas que venían de vez en cuando mientras andaban
> 
> En ningún momento ha mencionado que se quemará nadie dentro del tren.



Un vagon de tren es un aparato bastante resistente, tiene un buen aislamiento termico y electrico, y en modelos modernos el aire va por circuito cerrado. Es mas inteligente preservar a los viajeros dentro si el tren no tiene una averia que lo inmoviliza y sacarlos ahi dentro. El problema es que la charopolicia indujo el panico a los viajeros y la siguieron a una barbacoa gigante.


----------



## embalsamado (18 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Era lo que buscaban los que les mandaron hacia el incendio?
> 
> Modo desconfiado total.



Si piensas que alguien estaba intentando provocar una tragedia de repente empiezan a explicarse mejor las cosas que según la supuesta realidad. Si no fuera porque en España jamás pasaría algo así...

Una charo maquinista era el escenario ideal, pero a ver si no fue todo lo histérica que tenían previsto y esperaban que saliera pitando del tren en lugar de hacerlo reteoceder...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

el relato de la policia es totalmente INVENT

de hecho se si han dicho

que ademas de policia ERA HIJA DE BOMBERO 

osea INVENT x 2


----------



## antoniussss (18 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Anormal de carrito, la charo con placa y la charo con carné de maquinista están por cuotas femeninas, no por valía.
> 
> Si no existiera el "menesterio" de Irena Montera y si no hubiera cuotas, este hilo no existiría.
> Como se coloca a mujeras por ser mujeras, este es el origen de todo.



Jojojojojo la profesion de maquinista es tan complicada que tienen aue colocar por cuota a mujeres? 

Que vives en la dorito cueva y mami te tiene que hacer la comida y por ende las mujeres solo sirven para labores del hogar?


----------



## Austerlitz (18 Ago 2022)

Esto me ha llegado por wasap, no sé si realmente pasó así pero tiene sentido aunque suena exculpatorio de Renfe.
Por cierto que algo leí parecido el primer día en forocoches de un testigo presencial: que la cagaron los viajeros al dar a la oalanca de emergencia cuando ya estaba el tren retrocediendo.


EL TREN DE BEGÍS Y LA ACTUACIÓN DE LA MAQUINISTA.

Primero decir que la “circulación” de los trenes no dependen de Renfe, sino de Adif (Ministerio de Transportes). Y es Adif el que debería estar informado si había peligro, por parte de los servicios de emergencia autonómicos y estatales. 

En cuanto a las críticas por parte de una pasajera del tren que era policía, aclararle… 

-La Maquinista que debería estar tan nerviosa como todos, vio el riesgo, paró y se encaminó a la cabina contraria para retroceder, no sin antes mandar a todos los viajeros al vagón más alejado del fuego, y recomendar que no bajasen a la vía. 

-Una vez en la otra cabina, la Maquinista tuvo que esperar algún minuto hasta que Adif le dijo que no venía ningún tren detrás del suyo con posibilidad de chocar si ella avanzaba. La Maquinista con la autorización de Adif inició la maniobra de escape, pero a los pocos metros algunos viajeros tiraron de los aparatos de alarma y desbloquearon las puertas para salir a la vía, la Maquinista al no poder impedirlo, les “recomendó” que corrieran por la misma vía hacia Caudiel. La Maquinista tuvo entonces que ir y venir a los distintos vagones a restablecer las puertas abiertas y las emergencias que los solidarios viajeros que huyeron dejando a los demás habían provocado, porque en esa situación el tren no puede moverse y queda bloqueado. La Maquinista, una vez restablecidas las puertas y emergencia, que no se hace en dos minutos, y autorizada a retroceder por Adif, inició la marcha nuevamente hasta Caudiel salvando a todos los viajeros, incluso algunos de los que salieron a la vía y que volvieron quemados. 

-La viajera policía no solo no ayudó a la Maquinista a tranquilizar a los viajeros, que es lo que le pidió al presentarse como policía, sino que en su insistencia por bajar del tren y huir, animó con su ejemplo a otros a abrir las puertas manualmente y bloquear el tren durante minutos mientras ella corría a salvarse, menoscabando la decisión profesional y sensata de la Maquinista. En un tren en plena vía y habiendo peligro, el que manda es el Maquinista, la persona que más información tiene, y así lo recoge la Ley Ferroviaria, y si no se hubieran desbloqueado las puertas y tirar de los aparatos de alarma para huir, el tren se hubiera puesto en marcha mucho antes. Así que cuando uno lee las palabras de la viajera policía en los medios, que tardó bien poco en darlas y ponerse medallas, dando su versión sin saber como funciona un tren, no haciendo caso a la Maquinista y poniendo en peligro a los demás viajeros, e incluso criticando a la Maquinista que salvó a todos los viajeros, te das cuenta de que la ignorancia es osada, y no solo eso, sino que tal vez tenga alguna responsabilidad por su acción. 

PÁSALO!!!!!!!


Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (18 Ago 2022)

Puzz dijo:


> He leído que algunos pasajeros rompieron las ventanas y le tiraron del freno de emergencia, y que eso bloquea el tren unos minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un accidente de avión el incendio suele estar en el avión, en un incendio forestal, el fuego generalmente está en el bosque. En este caso sería como si los del Spanair entraran al avión justo en el momento en que prende.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un vagon de tren es un aparato bastante resistente, tiene un buen aislamiento termico y electrico, y en modelos modernos el aire va por circuito cerrado. Es mas inteligente preservar a los viajeros dentro si el tren no tiene una averia que lo inmoviliza y sacarlos ahi dentro. El problema es que la charopolicia indujo el panico a los viajeros y la siguieron a una barbacoa gigante.



Cierto, es cuestión de lógica. El tren marcha atrás siempre irá más rápido que un incendio. Y además la maquinista tuvo la sangre fría para detenerse y recoger a los que salieron corriendo, posiblemente salvando sus vidas, si hubiera entrado en pánico hubiera cerrado puertas y tirado a toda máquina. De momento le doy la razón.


----------



## derepen (18 Ago 2022)

embalsamado dijo:


> Si piensas que alguien estaba intentando provocar una tragedia de repente empiezan a explicarse mejor las cosas que según la supuesta realidad. Si no fuera porque en España jamás pasaría algo así...
> 
> Una charo maquinista era el escenario ideal, pero a ver si no fue todo lo histérica que tenían previsto y esperaban que saliera pitando del tren en lugar de hacerlo reteoceder...



Es que es perfecto el titular, "el clima vuelve a matar a 20 personas", les permitiría inflar los momos a saco con toda la gente que ha muerto por la vacuna y está escondida debajo de la alfombra, ciertamente sería un evento alineado con su agenda.


----------



## Franc.Ro (18 Ago 2022)

Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario la actuación de la maquinista ha sido correcta.

Actualmente no existen cuotas para las mujeres para el acceso a la profesión de maquinista, ni puntos de ningún tipo en la "oposición" a Renfe. La maquinista está tan formada como cualquier otro maquinista que haya accedido a la profesión en los últimos 15 años al menos.

La maquinista no se mete en un incendio, de hecho evita hacerlo. Pero no tiene constancia de la situación del fuego tan cercana a la vía. Cuando ve que está demasiado cerca se detiene y trata de iniciar el retroceso.
Si es ella la que abre voluntariamente las puertas o son los viajeros los que tiran de los aparatos de alarma y fuerzan la apertura de las puertas es algo que se sabrá de manera trivial, pues todos esos datos quedan registrados en un ordenador, el JRU.
Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario la maquinista conoce y estaba en disposición de aplicar el reglamento ferroviario, es decir si observa un peligro inminente para el tren o los viajeros puede efectuar un retroceso del tren sin pedir permiso al puesto de mando.
Es obvio que la maquinista, además de hacer su trabajo, al ir sola, también debe lidiar con los viajeros. Que ya hemos visto algunas perlas de ellos, mención especial para una miembro de la policía que no dudo en correr por su vida abandonando a su suerte a personas que no estaban en condiciones de huir corriendo.

Pongo texto leído en internet, imagino que será la versión primera que da la maquinista. Creo es el comunicado de Renfe. No lo sé realmente.

EL TREN DE BEGÍS Y LA ACTUACIÓN DE LA MAQUINISTA.

Primero decir que la “circulación” de los trenes no dependen de Renfe, sino de Adif (Ministerio de Transportes). Y es Adif el que debería estar informado si había peligro, por parte de los servicios de emergencia autonómicos y estatales.

En cuanto a las críticas por parte de una pasajera del tren que era policía, aclararle…

-La Maquinista que debería estar tan nerviosa como todos, vio el riesgo, paró y se encaminó a la cabina contraria para retroceder, no sin antes mandar a todos los viajeros al vagón más alejado del fuego, y recomendar que no bajasen a la vía.

-Una vez en la otra cabina, la Maquinista tuvo que esperar algún minuto hasta que Adif le dijo que no venía ningún tren detrás del suyo con posibilidad de chocar si ella avanzaba. La Maquinista con la autorización de Adif inició la maniobra de escape, pero a los pocos metros algunos viajeros tiraron de los aparatos de alarma y desbloquearon las puertas para salir a la vía, la Maquinista al no poder impedirlo, les “recomendó” que corrieran por la misma vía hacia Caudiel. La Maquinista tuvo entonces que ir y venir a los distintos vagones a restablecer las puertas abiertas y las emergencias que los solidarios viajeros que huyeron dejando a los demás habían provocado, porque en esa situación el tren no puede moverse y queda bloqueado. La Maquinista, una vez restablecidas las puertas y emergencia, que no se hace en dos minutos, y autorizada a retroceder por Adif, inició la marcha nuevamente hasta Caudiel salvando a todos los viajeros, incluso algunos de los que salieron a la vía y que volvieron quemados.

-La viajera policía no solo no ayudó a la Maquinista a tranquilizar a los viajeros, que es lo que le pidió al presentarse como policía, sino que en su insistencia por bajar del tren y huir, animó con su ejemplo a otros a abrir las puertas manualmente y bloquear el tren durante minutos mientras ella corría a salvarse, menoscabando la decisión profesional y sensata de la Maquinista. En un tren en plena vía y habiendo peligro, el que manda es el Maquinista, la persona que más información tiene, y así lo recoge la Ley Ferroviaria, y si no se hubieran desbloqueado las puertas y tirar de los aparatos de alarma para huir, el tren se hubiera puesto en marcha mucho antes. Así que cuando uno lee las palabras de la viajera policía en los medios, que tardó bien poco en darlas y ponerse medallas, dando su versión sin saber como funciona un tren, no haciendo caso a la Maquinista y poniendo en peligro a los demás viajeros, e incluso criticando a la Maquinista que salvó a todos los viajeros, te das cuenta de que la ignorancia es osada, y no solo eso, sino que tal vez tenga alguna responsabilidad por su acción.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Hoy he escuchado en la radio a un señor que iba en el charotren (testigo en primera persona) que dice que la maquinista cuando empezó a dar marcha atrás iba parando y recogiendo personas que iban andando por las vías, y ha añadido que muchos estaban abrasados por las llamaradas que venían de vez en cuando mientras andaban
> 
> En ningún momento ha mencionado que se quemará nadie dentro del tren.



Han sacado por el telediario una pasada de un dron termico de la Brigada Militar de Emergencias por la zona y el fuego llega en casi todos los puntos al balasto de la via. Impresionante. Las fotos acojonan, pero la tontuna del personal también, llamas de 20 metros y algunos cargando con la maleta por la via 















Y aun hay mas cosas, si pudieron pillar fotos de ellos con drones, como cojones es que no pillaron de inmediato a un pelotón de mañacos de la UME y los mandaron a tomar el control del desastre.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (18 Ago 2022)

Franc.Ro dijo:


> Es obvio que la maquinista, además de hacer su trabajo, al ir sola, también debe lidiar con los viajeros. Que ya hemos visto algunas perlas de ellos, mención especial para una miembro de la policía que no dudo en correr por su vida abandonando a su suerte a personas que no estaban en condiciones de huir corriendo.



Y ese es otro debate: no me imaginaba que los maquinistas van solos, pensaba que los de media-larga distancia eran todos como el AVE, que es el único que conozco. ¿Y si se indispone el maquinista, le da un infarto, hay una reyerta dentro del tren?, debería haber personal de apoyo, y también de seguridad. Si alguien la hubiera ayudado a revisar las puertas y a tranquilizar al pasaje, seguramente todo hubiera ido más rápido. Total, los trenes ya son deficitarios.

EDITADO: Ahora que veo las fotos, se confirman mis sospechas sobre los que salieron huyendo. Tontos con el cerebro de un mosquito y el sentido común de una maraca. Los incendios se giran. Al menos dentro de un tren o de una casa tienes alguna posibilidad, corriendo con una maleta, eres pasto de las llamas. A todos les salvó la vida la maquinista cuando les dijo que fueran junto a la vía hacia la estación anterior y los recogió.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

Franc.Ro dijo:


> La Maquinista que debería estar tan nerviosa como todos



Gran comentario, la version de RENFE, es completamente plausible, solo discrepo en esto que linkeo: la conductora/maquinista es la jefa de tren y NO puede estar tan nerviosa como todos. Debe tener entrenamiento para actuar apropiadamente e imponer su autoridad de forma inapelable.

Si la version que pones es la correcta, no actuo mal, dentro de lo que cabe, ya que la primera version que ha circulado es la de la policia, que la pone a caer de un burro diciendo que iba como pollo sin cabeza y gritando completamente sobrepasada. A la policia la tenia que haber puesto las peras al cuarto y darla a entender de forma cristalina que si no colabora con ella de forma totalmente subordinada la ponia en el juzgado de guardia esa misma tarde. 

Yo creo que la versión real será una cosa entre esto y lo que dijo la policia.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo creo que ahí no hay Charo policía, y se han inventado la presencia de una emponderada para tapar la mierda de la maquinista. Es que ya es casualidad que la que alce la voz a la maquinista sea precisamente una mujer y policía.
> ¿Entró en cabina como quien no quiere la cosa, como si fuera una peli de Harrison Ford o Denzel Washington?.
> Que todo puede ser, porque cuando dicen que la Charo policía se largó dejando a la gente tirada ya es más creíble el argumento.
> Esa actitud me la creo de una gorda loca del coño con uniforme.



De ser así se habrían inventado la presencia de un HOMBRE POLICÍA, para enmierdarle.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ago 2022)

Foto de la maquinista:


----------



## heinlein74 (18 Ago 2022)

He leído que había tres heridos muy graves, ya se sabe hasta qué punto y como están?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ago 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> No sé si reír o llorar...es todo tan tan, pero tan ...no sé qué adjetivo poner.
> Renfe que pasa de todo y deja salir un tren que va a pasar por una zona muy escarpada con un incendio brutal cerca.
> Una maquinista que pierde los nervios y se pasa esperando órdenes 20 min con el fuego rodeando el tren...instinto de supervivencia 0, el protocolo es el protocolo hasta la tumba. Y luego abre la puerta al grito de: "el que pueda correr que corra", vamos un "maricon el último" en toda regla.
> Una policía Nacional que, por su profesión, toma el mando, le hace abrir las puertas a la maquinista y...se larga con los que pueden correr!!! Aiba la hostia!! Y deja tirados a niños, ancianos y gente que no puede correr por las vías!! Espero la expedienten, pero bien.
> ...



Pagaría por verla con una condición, que la BSO fuese esta:


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Ago 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> ¿Por que no se automatiza la conduccion de todo lo ferroviario?



Porque pueden surgir imprevistos, como un incendio.


----------



## Boot (18 Ago 2022)

Huele todo a invent o de verdad no se puede ser tan tonto, tontas en este caso.

Me quedo con la calle de enmedio, la policía malmetiendo a la maquinista, la maquinista con mucha presión para la que no está entrenada, el tren probablemente tampoco está perfecto y tiene algún truco, los mandos prefieren no tomar decisiones a interrumpir una línea de tren y que luego les quiten el bonus y así en general lo que viene siendo el género humano y, en particular, el caracter patrio de que anda entre un #melasudatodo y un #virgencitaquemequedecomostoy.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ago 2022)

Boot dijo:


> Huele todo a invent o de verdad no se puede ser tan tonto, tontas en este caso.
> 
> Me quedo con la calle de enmedio, la policía malmetiendo a la maquinista, la maquinista con mucha presión para la que no está entrenada, el tren probablemente tampoco está perfecto y tiene algún truco, los mandos prefieren no tomar decisiones a interrumpir una línea de tren y que luego les quiten el bonus y así en general lo que viene siendo el género humano y, en particular, el caracter patrio de que anda entre un #melasudatodo y un #virgencitaquemequedecomostoy.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ago 2022)

Hazmerreir internacional:









Spanish fires: Passengers injured fleeing train in Bejís


Ten people are injured, three seriously, as a train is caught up in a wildfire in eastern Spain.



www.bbc.com













Spain wildfires: up to 20 injured after passengers break out of train engulfed by flames


Train driver was in process of reversing train out of danger when panicked passengers broke the windows to escape




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Maybe (18 Ago 2022)

@Franc.Ro, se agradecen mensajes sensatos como el tuyo y algunos más después de 30 páginas de NPCs repitiendo como papagayos que el único problema aquí es que las implicadas son mujeres: habiendo constancia del incendio (que la había), ese tren nunca debió haber circulado por esa vía. Los que tenían la responsabilidad de avisar para evitar que esto sucediese y no lo hicieron ¿también son mujeres?

Yo no sé si la maquinista actuó correctamente o no... pero claramente la que lo complicó todo más aún fue la policía entrometida, que sin tener NPI de los protocolos y sin que nadie le hubiese dado vela en ese entierro se puso a 'dirigir' la situación pidiendo que abriesen las puertas y haciendo que los pasajeros entrasen en pánico y la imitasen, causando así que el tren se bloquease y retrasando por tanto la maniobra de escape. Luego salió huyendo como una rata, sin preocuparse de nadie más... exponiendo a los jóvenes que la siguieron al peligro de las llamas y abandonando a su suerte a los niños y ancianos.

Para más inri, cuando encontró paisanos con coche se subió a uno de ellos para que la llevasen a Urgencias _'por una contusión de correr y eso'_, cuando lo suyo hubiese sido enviar a los vehículos a rescatar a la gente que se había quedado en el tren.

Al menos la maquinista se quedó en su puesto y fue recogiendo a los heridos. Me faltan datos para saber si realmente estuvo a la altura de la situación, pero en su defensa hay que reconocer que tuvo que lidiar sola con todo el fregao y por si fuera poco con la histérica de la policía entorpeciéndolo todo. Yo a la poli le quitaba la placa ipso facto.


----------



## Franc.Ro (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ... la conductora/maquinista es la jefa de tren y NO puede estar tan nerviosa como todos. Debe tener entrenamiento para actuar apropiadamente e imponer su autoridad de forma inapelable.



Bueno te matizo, no puede no, no debe. Pero habría que verse ahí desde luego.
Imagino que en una situación tan tensa no será fácil imponerte frente a un grupo de los viajeros que ha decidido ya que tienen que escapar de ese tren. Liderados además por alguien que se ha identificado como policía.... Decisión a todas luces incorrecta, no solo a toro pasado, sino in situ, ¿como pensar que irás más rápido corriendo que en el tren? Esos viajeros si que se vieron superados por los acontecimientos.

Durante la formación de maquinista se enseña a actuar ante anormalidades y circular en condiciones degradadas, tanto mecánicas y de circulación, como de accidentes y respuesta ante alarmas en los coches, pero no puede ser lo mismo. Y siempre se deja claro que no se debe entrar en conflicto con viajeros u otros, como grafiteros u otro personal ferroviario, de logística o cualquiera con el que se cruce un maquinista durante el desarrollo de su trabajo.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ago 2022)

Franc.Ro dijo:


> Bueno te matizo, no puede no, no debe. Pero habría que verse ahí desde luego.
> Imagino que en una situación tan tensa no será fácil imponerte frente a un grupo de los viajeros que ha decidido ya que tienen que escapar de ese tren. Liderados además por alguien que se ha identificado como policía.... Decisión a todas luces incorrecta, no solo a toro pasado, sino in situ, ¿como pensar que irás más rápido corriendo que en el tren? Esos viajeros si que se vieron superados por los acontecimientos.
> 
> Durante la formación de maquinista se enseña a actuar ante anormalidades y circular en condiciones degradadas, tanto mecánicas y de circulación, como de accidentes y respuesta ante alarmas en los coches, pero no puede ser lo mismo. Y siempre se deja claro que no se debe entrar en conflicto con viajeros u otros, como grafiteros u otro personal ferroviario, de logística o cualquiera con el que se cruce un maquinista durante el desarrollo de su trabajo.



Muy interesante, gracias. Creo que visto lo visto, deberian tener atribuciones como las que tiene un comandante o un sobrecargo en un avión en vuelo respecto a los pasajeros. Otra cosa que me parece alucinante es que no vaya ningun compañero con el maquinista. ¿Que pasa si varios pasajeros en panico les da por darle una paliza y lo dejan inconsciente?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> _@Franc.Ro, se agradecen mensajes sensatos como el tuyo y algunos más después de 30 páginas de NPCs repitiendo como papagayos que el único problema aquí es que las implicadas son mujeres: habiendo constancia del incendio (que la había), ese tren nunca debió haber circulado por esa vía. Los que tenían la responsabilidad de avisar para evitar que esto sucediese y no lo hicieron ¿también son mujeres?
> _



_
Yo no sé si la maquinista actuó correctamente o no... pero claramente la que lo complicó todo más aún fue la policía entrometida, que sin tener NPI de los protocolos y sin que nadie le hubiese dado vela en ese entierro se puso a 'dirigir' la situación pidiendo que abriesen las puertas y haciendo que los pasajeros entrasen en pánico y la imitasen, causando así que el tren se bloquease y retrasando por tanto la maniobra de escape. Luego salió huyendo como una rata, sin preocuparse de nadie más... exponiendo a los jóvenes que la siguieron al peligro de las llamas y abandonando a su suerte a los niños y ancianos.

Para más inri, cuando encontró paisanos con coche se subió a uno de ellos para que la llevasen a Urgencias 'por una contusión de correr y eso', cuando lo suyo hubiese sido enviar a los vehículos a rescatar a la gente que se había quedado en el tren.
_
_Al menos la maquinista se quedó en su puesto y fue recogiendo a los heridos. Me faltan datos para saber si realmente estuvo a la altura de la situación, pero en su defensa hay que reconocer que tuvo que lidiar sola con todo el fregao y por si fuera poco con la histérica de la policía entorpeciéndolo todo. Yo a la poli le quitaba la placa ipso facto._​


----------



## el ejpertoc (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## mordoriana (18 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pagaría por verla con una condición, que la BSO fuese esta:




La maquinista para ella tuvo. Si saltas las alarmas y bloqueas un tren, ponerlo en marcha de nuevo una persona sola le lleva un rato, según él tren q lleve a mi q 15 minutos... Más menos.


----------



## mordoriana (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estimado florero,
> 
> Discrepo, segun el Reglamento de Circulación de Trenes (RCT) aprobado por el RD de 17 de Julio de 2015 se *establece que fuera de estación la maxima autoridad respecto al movimiento y maniobra del tren es el Jefe del Tren*, que en este caso y para desgracia de los viajeros, era la charomaquinista. Tiene logica, porque ningun policia tiene la supuesta formación técnica y conocimiento del vehiculo requerida para tomar una decisión cualificada.
> 
> ...




Antes era el revisor el responsable del tren, y estaba con el pasaje. 
Por ahorrar personal, instalaron máquinas y tornos en las estaciones y ni venta de billetes ni revisor. 
Ahora el jefe de tren es el maquinista. Y bastante tiene con llevar el tren. 

Desde luego la policía tiene tela.


----------



## Franc.Ro (18 Ago 2022)

@Maybe



Es curioso cuanto menos.

Bien que nos quejamos por aquí (yo el primero) de lo injusto que es destruir la presunción de inocencia de los hombres en los litigios entre parejas, pero no tardamos en hacer lo mismo cuando podemos.



Todo lo que haya tocado la maquinista en su tren está grabado en un ordenador, así que ya habrá tiempo de sacar conclusiones, y defenestrarla con razones si hubiera lugar.

De hecho el maquinista tiene responsabilidad penal en caso de mala praxis o negligencia en el ejercicio de su trabajo.



Con respecto al tema sí, coincido en que las autoridades de protección civil (bomberos, UME, o quién fuera) encargadas de la coordinación de la emergencia (el incendio) deberían haber alertado al ADIF del peligro que corrían sus vías de ferrocarril.


----------



## Franc.Ro (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Muy interesante, gracias. Creo que visto lo visto, deberian tener atribuciones como las que tiene un comandante o un sobrecargo en un avión en vuelo respecto a los pasajeros. Otra cosa que me parece alucinante es que no vaya ningun compañero con el maquinista. ¿Que pasa si varios pasajeros en panico les da por darle una paliza y lo dejan inconsciente?



Pues sí la cosa está regular en ese sentido. El maquinista está solo, es el responsable del tren, y su función principal consiste, fundamentalmente, en el manejo y conducción sobre la RFIG, de trenes, de manera autónoma, responsable y segura. Pero es una persona de carne y hueso que está ahí, y tiene que lidiar con las vicisitudes que le puedan presentar los viajeros. Que en cierto servicio, rodalies (el cercanías de Cataluña) por lo que cuentan es de auténtico terror a veces.


----------



## reconvertido (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Gran comentario, la version de RENFE, es completamente plausible, solo discrepo en esto que linkeo: la conductora/maquinista es la jefa de tren y NO puede estar tan nerviosa como todos. Debe tener entrenamiento para actuar apropiadamente e imponer su autoridad de forma inapelable.
> 
> Si la version que pones es la correcta, no actuo mal, dentro de lo que cabe, ya que la primera version que ha circulado es la de la policia, que la pone a caer de un burro diciendo que iba como pollo sin cabeza y gritando completamente sobrepasada. A la policia la tenia que haber puesto las peras al cuarto y darla a entender de forma cristalina que si no colabora con ella de forma totalmente subordinada la ponia en el juzgado de guardia esa misma tarde.
> 
> Yo creo que la versión real será una cosa entre esto y lo que dijo la policia.



La policía es una mujer, con una gorra y con un arma.
Obviamente se cree lo que no es, se cree la ley y que puede hacer lo que quiere y que debe tomar el control de las situaciones.
Sin tener preparación alguna para ello, claro.
Porque no se piden estudios para policia.

En todo caso, la secuencia de hechos apoya la versión de ADIF y de la maquinista.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

COMO TODO EL MUNDO TIENE CLARO

QUE ES RESPONSABILIDAD DE LAS " AUTORIDADES " PUBLICAS

EL HABER METIDO O DEJARSE METER UN TREN DE RENFE ADIF EN UN INCENDIO PROVOCADO


----------



## Vctrlnz (18 Ago 2022)

En Antonia 3 están poniendo a parir a la "viajera" que inició una revuelta y abrió puertas donde no debía etc, aprovechando que la Maquinista estaba haciendo otra cosa


----------



## whoseyes (18 Ago 2022)

En las imágenes de ve a la gente que huye a pie cargando con mochilas y maletas. No iban a buscar ayuda.


----------



## gotelez (18 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Por ser mujer es la critica secundaria. Por ser una completa incompetente y no conocer una mierda de como funciona su tren.
> 
> Cuando veas a una tia cambiar una bujia de su coche me avisas.



Me temo que el oficio de maquinista no tiene nada que ver con saber reparar las "bujías" del tren. Si la maquinista demostró incompetencia para el puesto entonces la culpa es del proceso de selección y formación de la maquinista salvo que se demuestre que la causa sea la incompetencia negligencia de la susodicha. ¿se adhirió al protocolo establecido? si: nada que reprochar a la maquinista; no: depurar responsabilidad. El romanticismo de los heroes no tiene cabida en algo tan serio como el transporte público de viajeros.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (18 Ago 2022)

whoseyes dijo:


> En las imágenes de ve a la gente que huye a pie cargando con mochilas y maletas. No iban a buscar ayuda.



Pues si a la peña le da tiempo para cargar bultos y maletas, la situación, tan grave, no es.
La puta policía debe acabar con su charo limpiando, lo demás, mugre...


----------



## gotelez (18 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No colega no, la critico por haber metido el tren en medio de un incendio forestal y encima parar el tren en medio del incendio.



¿Pero tu te crees que un maquinista puede hacer lo que quiera con un tren? Tiró para alante porque estaba informada de que tirara para adelante. Un tren no se puede parar en medio de la vía por que sí. No es una autovía donde se pueda adelantar. Puede haber un accidente gravísimo de colisión si un tren se detiene sin avisar o invierte la marcha.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Ese tren es la perfecta representación gráfica de lo que es España.



Desde luego que así es.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Ago 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Los servicios públicos de protección civil demuestran bien a las claras que son un servicio inexistente, con trabajadores negligentes, gente que sólo va a cobrar dinero por aparentar que hacen algo
> 
> Es lamentable la corrupción generalizada de los servicios públicos, llenos de gente indolente y delincuente, pues cometen delitos como este (están obligados a avisar a todos los medios de transporte, a y a las autoridades locales y regionales de incendios, inundaciones y riesgos varios). Han cometido un delito que quedará impune una vez más.
> 
> ...



Buen comentario. Descripción de lo que pasa en España cada vez que hay un desastre.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Ago 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160509
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160508



charicia vs charinista round two FIGHT!!!


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Ago 2022)

Se están contando varias versiones. Incluso, la mayoría de los pasajeros entraron en histeria, así es difícil actuar como equipo o colectivo.

Alguien accionó la palanca de emergencias (marca España) y el tren no pudo seguir retrociendo. Eso es dejar tirada a la maquinista ya que la maquinista no puede dejar tirado a ningún pasajero.

Hay cosas que no me cuadran.


----------



## rmacnamara (18 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Maestras cierto es que lo digo pensando en el pasado, 20- 25 años atrás. Quizás ahora tengan menos vocación y haya mayor parte de petardas que lo único que quieren es su placita y que no les mareen los críos. Además de inocular el PSOE state of mind como le llaman.
> Enfermeras pasa un poco lo mismo, yo creo que hay un 50% de charos insoportables con cara de oler mierda y otro 50% tías entregadas que da gusto.



Se que generalizar está mal. Pero yo critique la feminización que hace y mata la motivación. Quitar las notas de las escuelas es parte de esa Feminización que mata el trabajo y la dedicación.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

#ylenia #directo

*¡Fuera de SÍ! YLENIA PADILLA DIRECTO INSTAGRAM 
ATACA A GAYS 
A DAVID BRONCANO A TELECINCO Y MÁS*



​


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

mordoriana dijo:


> Antes era el revisor el responsable del tren, y estaba con el pasaje.
> Por ahorrar personal, instalaron máquinas y tornos en las estaciones y ni venta de billetes ni revisor.
> Ahora el jefe de tren es el maquinista. Y bastante tiene con llevar el tren.
> 
> Desde luego la policía tiene tela.



Un aparato de varios cientos de toneladas capaz de alcanzar más de doscientos kilómetros por hora, llevando entre decenas y cientos de pasajeros vigilado y controlado por una única persona. No me quiero imaginar cómo serán los centros de control, posiblemente los tenga que llevar la señora de la limpieza ayudada de vez en cuando por un segurata.


----------



## eloy_85 (19 Ago 2022)

ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDA 

la que han podido liar estas 2 hijas de puta tentativo asesinas


1 charocop (Ch1) se mete donde no le llaman y ASUSTA a la Charonductora 

2 Charoconductora que es la responsable del tren se deja manipular por la charopoli

3 CH2 se pone histérica, pierde el control, va dando vueltas por el tren y hace el combo de

3.1 dejar el tren parado en el peor sitio
3.2 no avisar 
3.3 no poner el tren en manual y buscar un apartadero lejos del fuego

4. La charotren es finalmente derrotada por su falta de cualificación y tira la toalla

5. Charo poli huye del tren con los más ágiles y abandona al pasaje más débil

6 En lugar de llamar al 112 ¡¡¡ LLAMA A SU PADRE !!!!!!!!!!

7 Finalmente se monta en un coche 4x4 ajeno y huye de sus responsabilidades.

En un país normal, estas terroristas no ocuparían puestos en los que su negligencia pudiera costar tantas vidas, pero en uno medio normal, les caerían unas cuantas cadenas perpetuas por la que han liado


----------



## eloy_85 (19 Ago 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No veo en que puede afectar en este incidente, que la conductora del tren sea mujer o la policia sea mujer.



en que vivan o muera quemadas las 100 personas del tren


----------



## antoniussss (19 Ago 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> en que vivan o muera quemadas las 100 personas del tren



Es verdad, porque si fuera hombre maquinista, entonces solo morían 400 como en el AVE de galicia.


voxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## embalsamado (19 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Es que es perfecto el titular, "el clima vuelve a matar a 20 personas", les permitiría inflar los momos a saco con toda la gente que ha muerto por la vacuna y está escondida debajo de la alfombra, ciertamente sería un evento alineado con su agenda.



Una vuelta de rosca más en el cuento climático, una tragedia que permita introducir medidas todavía más liberticidas.

Y tratándose de una mujer evitarían fácilmente que la gente vaya hilando, dando mayor pábulo a debates laterales sobre machismo, etc.

Pero es que te paras a pensar en que de entrada han autorizado un trayecto que atraviesa una zona incendiada (wtf), cuando llegan a la zona en llamas la situación obliga a parar, tiene que esperar órdenes que no llegan (wtf), y cuando va a retroceder le bloquean los frenos (wtf), a la vez que unos espontáneos incitan a los viajeros a bajar del tren al fuego (wtf). Coincidiendo que conduce una mujer, y por lo tanto más propensa a reaccionar de forma más impulsiva, bastante que no se ha bajado corriendo del tren.

Si hubieran querido convertir deliberadamente en ceniza a todos los viajeros de un tren no sé cómo sé cómo podrían haber hilvanado mejor la secuencia de hechos.

Y si no estuviéramos gobernados por auténticos psicópatas lo descartaría, pero cada vez lo ponen mas difícil.


----------



## Julc (19 Ago 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No veo en que puede afectar en este incidente, que la conductora del tren sea mujer o la policia sea mujer.



Que tengan vagina no afecta, que estén ahí por cuota/enchufe y no por estar capacitadas, sí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## al loro (19 Ago 2022)

*Habla el padre de una pasajera del tren de Bejís: "La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro, te achicharrás'"*


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

al loro dijo:


> *Habla el padre de una pasajera del tren de Bejís: "La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro, te achicharrás'"*



¿Desde Zaragoza por un casual?


----------



## al loro (19 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Desde Zaragoza por un casual?



Esta en la web de la sexta









Habla el padre de una pasajera del tren de Bejís: "La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro, te achicharras'"


Antonio Irlandés recuerda la primera llamada que tuvo con su hija, en la que ella le dijo: "Estamos vivos, estamos vivos". Afirma que "ni Renfe ni Generalitat" se han puesto en contacto con ellos desde que sucedieron los hechos: "Me voy a contener porque tengo educación".




www.lasexta.com





"*La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro del tren, te achicharrarás, tú y tus hijos*'", afirma. Irlandés afirma que fue la maquinista la que instó a los pasajeros a bajarse del tren, ayudándoles a bajar a la vía. "*Conforme va caminando, se va quemando*, porque pasa un arco de fuego", relata, un camino en el que uno de los hijos se quema las piernas.

Y esa mujer está en estado crítico.

Lo tiene jodido la maquinista con testigos así por muchos wassaps que cuenten otra historia.. ya puede ir alegando que la poli la coaccionó como mando superior..


----------



## al loro (19 Ago 2022)

La maquinista del tren actuó correctamente, casi 'heroicamente' -


Un empleado de Renfe, con cargo de Jefe de Estación en Aragón y que nos pide no revelar su nombre, ha hecho circular a través de whatasap




www.informavalencia.com





El del wassap:

*Un empleado de Renfe,* con cargo de Jefe de Estación en Aragón y que nos pide no revelar su nombre, ha hecho circular a través de whatasap una versión muy verosímil de lo que aconteció en los momentos dramáticos del tren de la línea Valencia_Zaragoza, que se topó con el incendio de Bejís invadiendo la vía.


----------



## SPQR (19 Ago 2022)

Sabiendo que un pasajero puede entrar sin muchos problemas en la cabina del tren, ya me quedo mucho mas INtranquilo.

Va a viajar en tren, su puta madre.


----------



## al loro (19 Ago 2022)

Manda COJONES !!

*Un pasajero del tren del incendio: "Los superiores decían a la maquinista que siguiera"*








Un pasajero del tren del incendio: "Los superiores decían a la maquinista que siguiera"


"Las quemaduras se curarán, el problema es lo otro, los recuerdos... psicológicamente es muy duro". Ángel Sanchis, de 66 años, vive entre València y Sarrión




www.lavanguardia.com





Ángel Sanchis subraya que la trabajadora "actuó perfectamente" y les dijo, en ese corto recorrido, que estaba preguntando a sus mandos qué hacer ante lo que veía y estos le respondían que siguiera, que no había problema. "Nadie en Adif le advirtió del peligro", denuncia.

Verás cuando salgan las grabaciones...


----------



## al loro (19 Ago 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Sabiendo que un pasajero puede entrar sin muchos problemas en la cabina del tren, ya me quedo mucho mas INtranquilo.
> 
> Va a viajar en tren, su puta madre.



Billetes y quemaduras gratis


----------



## Rovusthiano (19 Ago 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Esta en la web de la sexta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero copia la noticia, ¡coño!

Por cierto, que el que dice que la maquinista es la que les obligó a bajar es el padre de una de las que se bajaron, y resulta que ni ha podido hablar con su hija, que dice que se lo ha contado su nieta. Vete tú a saber si la cría sabe distinguir quién era la maquinista y quién la charolicía.









Habla el padre de una pasajera del tren de Bejís: "La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro, te achicharras'"


Antonio Irlandés recuerda la primera llamada que tuvo con su hija, en la que ella le dijo: "Estamos vivos, estamos vivos". Afirma que "ni Renfe ni Generalitat" se han puesto en contacto con ellos desde que sucedieron los hechos: "Me voy a contener porque tengo educación".




www.lasexta.com







Anuncia medidas legales

*Habla el padre de una pasajera del tren de Bejís: "La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro, te achicharras'"*
Antonio Irlandés recuerda la primera llamada que tuvo con su hija, en la que ella le dijo: "Estamos vivos, estamos vivos". Afirma que "ni Renfe ni Generalitat" se han puesto en contacto con ellos desde que sucedieron los hechos: "Me voy a contener porque tengo educación".

En las últimas horas estamos conociendo más testimonios de las personas que iban en ese *tren que atravesó el incendio de Bejís*. En Más Vale Tarde, hemos hablado con Antonio Irlandés, padre de una de las víctimas que se encuentra en estado "crítico", con sedantes "para que no le duelan las quemaduras" y añadiendo que está incluso "peor a nivel psicológico".

En laSexta, el hombre recuerda la llamada que cruzó con su hija cuando salieron del tren y recorrieron las vías. "*Estamos vivos, estamos vivos*", dijo la joven, acompañada de sus hijos de 5 y 10 años de edad. Además, cuenta cómo fueron las escenas de caos vividos en el tren.

"*La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro del tren, te achicharrarás, tú y tus hijos*'", afirma. Irlandés afirma que fue la maquinista la que instó a los pasajeros a bajarse del tren, ayudándoles a bajar a la vía. "*Conforme va caminando, se va quemando*, porque pasa un arco de fuego", relata, un camino en el que uno de los hijos se quema las piernas.


Irlandés lamenta que "ni Renfe ni Generalitat" se han puesto en contacto con ellos, mostrándose enfadado. "*Me voy a contener, porque tengo educación*. Estamos solos", lamenta. El hombre anuncia además que emprenderán acciones legales en cuanto su hija logre recuperarse de sus graves heridas y pueda hablar con ella.


----------



## al loro (19 Ago 2022)

La investigación judicial respalda a la maquinista del tren que esquivó el incendio de Castellón


La Guardia Civil no cree que la conductora del convoy abriera las puertas para dejar a los pasajeros salir ante la proximidad de las llamas



www.abc.es






*La Guardia Civil no cree que la conductora del convoy abriera las puertas para dejar a los pasajeros salir ante la proximidad de las llamas*

Charopoli abridora de puertas, dónde estás gatito?


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (19 Ago 2022)

Ese tren debió haber sido conducido por una persona capaz que fue discriminada por razón de género, que a su vez debía haber sido un cabeza de familia que ahora se ve obligado a intercalar temporadas de trabajo precario con temporadas de comer Doritos.
La desorganización y falta de sentido común en una sociedad tienen consecuencias. Esta es clara, otras cuestan más de demostrar.


----------



## al loro (19 Ago 2022)

Lo jodido del caso es que ambas charos son hembras, a cual sacrificas? Es como ver pelear un gay contra un negro.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Pero copia la noticia, ¡coño!
> 
> Por cierto, que el que dice que la maquinista es la que les obligó a bajar es el padre de una de las que se bajaron, y resulta que ni ha podido hablar con su hija, que dice que se lo ha contado su nieta. Vete tú a saber si la cría sabe distinguir quién era la maquinista y quién la charolicía.
> 
> ...



Me cuesta creer que la maquinista, que tenía prisa por salir con el tren disparada se detuviera a abrir las puertas y lanzar mensajes apocalípticos. Desde arriba decidieron lo de siempre, que hay que echarle la culpa al maquinista, y visto el fiasco de la heroica charicía campeona de cross country y amotinamiento deportivo están tirando de llamadas telefónicas y testigos por presencia remota a ver si cuela.


----------



## OYeah (19 Ago 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Ese tren debió haber sido conducido por una persona capaz que fue discriminada por razón de género, que a su vez debía haber sido un cabeza de familia que ahora se ve obligado a intercalar temporadas de trabajo precario con temporadas de comer Doritos.
> La desorganización y falta de sentido común en una sociedad tienen consecuencias. Esta es clara, otras cuestan más de demostrar.




Conducida por alguno como el del Concordia...


----------



## derepen (19 Ago 2022)

embalsamado dijo:


> Una vuelta de rosca más en el cuento climático, una tragedia que permita introducir medidas todavía más liberticidas.
> 
> Y tratándose de una mujer evitarían fácilmente que la gente vaya hilando, dando mayor pábulo a debates laterales sobre machismo, etc.
> 
> ...



No sabes cómo me alegro de ver a gente despierta como tú, capaz de ver la maldad de la gente que nos gobierna.


----------



## maxhc (19 Ago 2022)

Si la poli hubiese sido "el" poli (varón blanco hetero con pulserita España) ya estaría crucificado... pero hete aquí que tenemos a 2 empoderadas como protagonistas principales ...

El malo de la película será el que no telefoneó al puesto de mando alertando de la próximidad del fuego a la vía

De momento, voy con la maquinista. 

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Ago 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDA
> 
> la que han podido liar estas 2 hijas de puta tentativo asesinas
> 
> ...



Los más ágiles xddd la más grave es una señora de 62 años, ya me la veo enmascarillada chamuskandose a la brasa.

La explicación es tan simple cómo que varios NPCs entran en panico liderados por la charicia mascarillera y la lian parda, el tren está INTACTO.

Nadie se quema salvo los que se van de excursión.


----------



## Lionelhut (19 Ago 2022)

El charotren. Un viaje directo al infierno.


----------



## al loro (19 Ago 2022)

La charopolicia ya no existe. La están omitiendo los medios...


----------



## OYeah (19 Ago 2022)

al loro dijo:


> La charopolicia ya no existe. La están omitiendo los medios...




La charomaquinista está en duda, todavía hay que esperar testimonios, pero la charopolicia ha cometido una omisión de auxilio como una catedral.


----------



## CASA (19 Ago 2022)

al loro dijo:


> La charopolicia ya no existe. La están omitiendo los medios...



Se diría que lo de la charopolicía en la noticia de El Mundo, ha sido una cagada antológica.


----------



## maxhc (19 Ago 2022)

Charocop on fire !

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (19 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> PUES SI, los railes de ahora son soldados para coger grandes velocidades, los antigüos tenían separación de dilatación que ero lo que le daba el característico tacataca del tren pero a grandes velocidades destrozaba las ruedas.
> 
> Ahora como de fuerte el sol los railes saltan de su sitio como un muelle.



Por eso ahora los sueldan ¿no?


----------



## Poncho129 (19 Ago 2022)

De momento a la zorra charomaquinista ya la están blanqueando en los medios, que para eso tiene chocho. La culpa es de RENFE, de ADIF, de las señales de humo de los apaches, de Franco o de Putin, menos de ella, aunque era la chochomaquinista. ¿Qué os jugáis a que la muy furcia al final y como siempre se va de rositas por tener chocho? Y si no, ya la indultará el Gobierno.
Ya os digo que encontrarán a un hombre al que le echarán toda la culpa y que se comerá el puto marrón de la chochimaquinista.


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> La policía es una mujer, con una gorra y con un arma.
> Obviamente se cree lo que no es, se cree la ley y que puede hacer lo que quiere y que debe tomar el control de las situaciones.
> Sin tener preparación alguna para ello, claro.
> Porque no se piden estudios para policia.
> ...



¿estaba de servicio?


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Ago 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Esta en la web de la sexta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



luego en este hilo en otro del mismo tema, hay gente que se plantea seguir SIEMPRE las indicaciones del personal de un servicio.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (19 Ago 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Yo de momento le doy la razón a la maquinista, a falta de más datos. Huele a que la policía está intentando salvar su culo ante la que se le viene encima al haber heridos. RENFE tiene unos protocolos, y seguramente no es tan fácil dar marcha atrás en una vía de única dirección, supongo que debieron confirmarle que nadie más venía y quizá esperar a que se detuvieran todos los trenes que venían detrás, eso debe necesitar tiempo. También es cierto que no puede estar todo protocolizado y en algunos casos quien tiene a su cargo las vidas de personas se debe saltar las normas porque si esperan a que alguien asuma la responsabilidad, pueden morir esperando literalmente.
> También me extraña mucho que la maquinista montara un escándalo al cambiar la cabecera del tren, pero todo puede ser.
> 
> Quizá el tren podría pasar por el incendio sin problemas, pero la maquinista no lo vio claro. Si da marcha atrás y viene otro tren entonces no se juega las vidas de los pasajeros de su tren, sino las de dos. En cambio la policía sólo buscó salvar su culo y el de sus colegas, posiblemente interfiriendo con las acciones estipuladas. Debería haberse quedado en el tren para ayudar incluso a riesgo de su vida, no saltar y salir corriendo, hay momentos en que hay que pensar como parte de una sociedad, no como individuo.
> ...




Un malvado recordaría el artículo 5.4 de la Ley Orgánica 2/86, establece la «Dedicación profesional, deberán llevar a cabo sus funciones con total dedicación, *debiendo intervenir siempre, en cualquier tiempo y lugar, se hallaren o no de servicio*, en defensa de la Ley y de la seguridad ciudadana.». 

La valoración de la heroica actuación de la policía sin lugar a dudas le dará una medalla al mérito policial de oro con distintivo rojo.

Y como dice el chiste del cubano: "no puedo decir que me vaya mal",


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (19 Ago 2022)

¿Nadie pudo ver este tuit antes de partir el tren? ¿El Gobierno sólo se comunica a través de carteles? 

La Comunidad Valenciana puede lavarse las manos.



¿Nadie de los pasajeros pudo buscar en Google, la resistencia de un tren ante el fuego?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Ago 2022)

Drama Charoviario.

Los pasajeros acabaron muy quemados con la conductora.

El caso está que arde.

Enviado desde mi SM-A528B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Por eso ahora los sueldan ¿no?



Los sueldan para que las máquinas pillen más velocidad y se destrocen menos las ruedas.


----------



## Maybe (19 Ago 2022)

al loro dijo:


> *Habla el padre de una pasajera del tren de Bejís: "La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro, te achicharrás'"*



Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Si la maquinista pensase que se iban a achicharrar allí dentro, ella misma hubiese intentado salir para no quemarse en vez de maniobrar con el tren. Es obvio que este señor habla por terceros... según he leído esta conversación el hombre no la mantuvo con su hija (que está herida con quemaduras) sino con su nieta, que es una niña y probablemente en su relato ha confundido a la maquinista con la policía.

Que lo dijese la policía tiene más sentido, pues ella fue la que huyó y animó a huir al resto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Ago 2022)

Ahí no dice nada de trenes, se están cubriendo el culo en caso de futuras responsabilidades y ni siquiera lo consiguen.


MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> ¿Nadie pudo ver este tuit antes de partir el tren? ¿El Gobierno sólo se comunica a través de carteles?
> 
> La Comunidad Valenciana puede lavarse las manos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (19 Ago 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> "*La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro del tren, te achicharrarás, tú y tus hijos*'", afirma. Irlandés afirma que fue la maquinista la que instó a los pasajeros a bajarse del tren, ayudándoles a bajar a la vía. "*Conforme va caminando, se va quemando*, porque pasa un arco de fuego", relata, un camino en el que uno de los hijos se quema las piernas.



Como la niña se haya confundido y en vez de la maquinista fuera la policía (que es más lógico ya que fue la que salió corriendo y la maquinista se quedó a cumplir con su deber, salvando muchas vidas), se le va a caer el pelo a la policía, al padre y al medio que no ha comprobado la información.


----------



## SOY (19 Ago 2022)

Los testigos afirman que la maquinista NO PARÓ EL TREN sino que tuvieron que ser los propios pasajeros los que accionaron el freno de emergencia porque veían que la maquinista los llevaba a una muerte segura.

Es decir, que la versión de la maquinista omite que ella NO paró el tren.

*El padre de una pasajera del tren de Bejís*: *"tiran de la palanca del freno porque el tren no frenaba"*









Habla el padre de una pasajera del tren de Bejís: "La maquinista dijo: 'Si te quedas dentro, te achicharras'"


Antonio Irlandés recuerda la primera llamada que tuvo con su hija, en la que ella le dijo: "Estamos vivos, estamos vivos". Afirma que "ni Renfe ni Generalitat" se han puesto en contacto con ellos desde que sucedieron los hechos: "Me voy a contener porque tengo educación".




www.lasexta.com




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DUDH (19 Ago 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Los testigos afirman que la maquinista NO PARÓ EL TREN sino que tuvieron que ser los propios pasajeros los que accionaron el freno de emergencia porque veían que la maquinista los llevaba a una muerte segura.
> 
> Es decir, que la versión de la maquinista omite que ella NO paró el tren.
> 
> ...



Ooootro giro del guión Joder, con un montón de testigos y aún no tenemos claro nada.

Edit: puede que fuese cierto que no frenó, pero también sería una actuación medio correcta ya que confiaría que si no le habían dicho nada desde control es porque estaba todo ok y se podía pasar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

todo lo que venga de EL PAIS es siempre mentira. Pero esto me cuadra mas ya. Viendo las imagenes

*video de gran calidad del momento. se a la maquinista hablando y es todo normal*

*Un viajero del tren amenazado por las llamas de Bejís y video de la converacion casi normal entre Maquinista y Pasajeros*














Un viajero del tren amenazado por las llamas de Bejís: “Solo había rastrojos pequeños y bajos ardiendo. El vagón era el sitio más seguro”


Tomás Alhambra no percibió peligro ni pánico, pero admite que no recibió ninguna indicación de la maquinista




elpais.com





*todo ha sido exagerado y deformado para culpar al maquinista en vez de a las autoridades publicas 
se percibe bastant tranquilidad y sentido comun 
a diferencia de la imagen que se cuenta para que las autoridades publican eludan su negligencia casi mortal y dolosa *

*“Solo había rastrojos pequeños y bajos ardiendo. *
*El vagón era el sitio más seguro”*








Cerca de una docena de personas resultaron heridas, tres de ellas de gravedad, el martes al saltar de un tren rodeado por las llamas del incendio de Bejís (Castellón)

_*Solo resultaron heridos los que bajaron del tren.*_ Más de 30 pasajeros permanecieron en el convoy. Uno de ellos fue Tomás Alhambra, de 32 años, que viajaba en el asiento 51 del primer vagón, donde se mantuvo la calma, tal como recuerda.
_"El pánico solo cundió en el tercer vagón”_, que es en el que, según su testimonio, se abrieron las puertas y del que bajaron la mayoría de las personas que luego resultaron heridas por las llamas.

Tal y como relata, el fuego comenzó a verse una vez parado el convoy junto a una zona en la que solo había rastrojos pequeños, secos y bajos, *por lo que no percibió el peligro.* Así se lo intentó trasmitir a sus compañeros de vagón. “El tren era el sitio más seguro”, afirma. “La gente estaba asustada y creo que conseguí calmarles
No veía problema porque tampoco entraba mucho humo”, subraya. Y añade que en ningún momento el humo fue suficiente como para considerarlo asfixiante.

Alhambra tiene casi minutado todo el incidente, puesto que, durante el viaje, iba relatando a su pareja los puntos en los que se encontraban, por los que habían pasado el día anterior en bicicleta en su recorrido por la vía verde, que transcurre paralela a las vías.

“A las seis menos tres o cuatro minutos le dije que habíamos parado, y a las seis y veinte volvieron a entrarle mensajes, cuando el tren ya había reanudado la marcha”, explica. Por lo que, según indica, la parada duró apenas 20 minutos, tiempo que coincide con la versión de Renfe.


Tomás Alhambra rememora cómo circulaban con normalidad, se veía humo y percibió cómo empezó a cambiar el tono de la luz, a rojizo. La maquinista paró el tren antes de que, desde el interior, se vieran las llamas. 

Cruzó el vagón hablando por teléfono, según este testigo que sostiene que, en el coche en el que él viajaba, en ningún momento se oyó a la operaria dar ninguna indicación. Tampoco la de que se mantuvieran en el tren. “No sé si lo hizo en otros vagones, pero en el mío, no.

_*Yo entiendo que estaba centrada en conseguir la autorización para deshacer el camino recorrido *_
y no nos prestó mucha atención”, explica. Alhambra recuerda que en el coche 2, al que cruzó durante algunos momentos, tampoco vio el pánico que, imagina, sí se desató en el tercer vagón, el de cola.

La maquinista pasó por segunda vez a su lado tratando de que, al otro lado del teléfono, le respondieran a cómo tenía que arrancar el tren con las seguridades puestas. Alhambra es técnico industrial y se puso a su disposición por si podía serle de ayuda para hacer algún tipo de puente
y arrancar el convoy.

Por sus conocimientos, cree que fue un viajero el que activó el freno de emergencia, algo que debió ralentizar el que la máquina reanudara la marcha. “Me cuesta mucho creer que fuera la maquinista la que activara el dispositivo de emergencia, con el que se abrieron las puertas, porque sabe que eso bloquea todavía más el tren y ella estaba intentando arrancarlo”. Además, afirma que no se rompió ninguna ventana de emergencia, al contrario de lo que sostuvo Renfe.
“Solo había una en el último vagón con un agujero del tamaño de un puño”, dice. Tomás Alhambra admite que la operaria estaba alterada, que gritaba a sus interlocutores y que, incluso, se rasgó la blusa que llevaba pero sostiene y argumenta que

“ella estaba centrada en sacar el tren de allí”. Él pensó, en todo momento, que el tren era lo más seguro, que el fuego no iba a acabar con el convoy, que lo envolvería y pasaría, tal como ocurrió. Tampoco entiende por qué hubo gente que animó a otros viajeros a bajar del tren.

“Había personas mayores, niños, no todo el mundo tenía condiciones físicas para echar a correr”. Y se pregunta: “Qué iban a hacer, dejarlos atrás”.


Los minutos posteriores fueron los más trágicos, según relata el viajero. Con ayuda de una celadora de un hospital de Castellón y la pareja de esta ayudaron a los heridos a volver a subir al tren que ya había empezado su vuelta a la estación más próxima, Caudiel. “La maquinista puso en marcha el tren, cuando veía a uno de los heridos que se habían lanzado a correr por las vías, paraba, nosotros bajábamos, lo recogíamos y seguíamos la marcha”.
Lo que más afecta es lo que sucede más cerca. Para no perderte nada, suscríbete.
Suscríbete

Tomás Alhambra recuerda con horror el estado en el que se encontraban algunos de ellos, con una parte importante del cuerpo quemado, acompañados de niños, una familia entera, un hombre con muletas, una chica que se partió el tobillo en la huida…”. “Los veía, paraba, saltábamos, los recogíamos, le pegábamos un grito a la maquinista para que volviera a arrancar y seguíamos”, explica. La llegada a Caudiel no fue mejor. “No había nadie esperándonos”, afirma, así que fueron los mismos viajeros los que bajaron a los heridos y los equipajes. “Los primeros que llegaron fueron unos militares de la UME y después la Guardia Civil, a los que dijeron que tenían una evacuación pero no sabían nada de los heridos”, relata con dolor. Las asistencias sanitarias tardaron, según su testimonio, unos 40 minutos. Tomás Alhambra se dio cuenta en esos momentos de que había equipaje “descolgado”, que no pertenecía a ninguno de los viajeros, con lo que pensó que se habían dejado a alguien atrás.
“No sé si me voy a poder recuperar de esto solo”, lamenta tras recibir una única llamada de Renfe con el objetivo de devolverle el dinero del billete.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

*A pesar de tener la UME imagenes de camaras termicas del fuego cerca de los railes del tren segun el Pais*
*Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla*








Dos horas de pánico en el tren que se vio envuelto en las llamas de Bejís


Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla




elpais.com










Los minutos posteriores fueron los más trágicos, según relata el viajero. Con ayuda de una celadora de un hospital de Castellón y la pareja de esta ayudaron a los heridos a volver a subir al tren que ya había empezado su vuelta a la estación más próxima, Caudiel. “La maquinista puso en marcha el tren, cuando veía a uno de los heridos que se habían lanzado a correr por las vías, paraba, nosotros bajábamos, lo recogíamos y seguíamos la marcha”.
Lo que más afecta es lo que sucede más cerca. Para no perderte nada, suscríbete.
Suscríbete

Tomás Alhambra recuerda con horror el estado en el que se encontraban algunos de ellos, con una parte importante del cuerpo quemado, acompañados de niños, una familia entera, un hombre con muletas, una chica que se partió el tobillo en la huida…”. 

“Los veía, paraba, saltábamos, los recogíamos, le pegábamos un grito a la maquinista para que volviera a arrancar y seguíamos”, explica. La llegada a Caudiel no fue mejor. “No había nadie esperándonos”, afirma, así que fueron los mismos viajeros los que bajaron a los heridos y los equipajes. 

“Los primeros que llegaron fueron unos militares de la UME y después la Guardia Civil, a los que dijeron que tenían una evacuación pero no sabían nada de los heridos”, relata con dolor

. Las asistencias sanitarias tardaron, según su testimonio, unos 40 minutos. Tomás Alhambra se dio cuenta en esos momentos de que había equipaje “descolgado”, que no pertenecía a ninguno de los viajeros, con lo que pensó que se habían dejado a alguien atrás.
*
“No sé si me voy a poder recuperar de esto solo”, lamenta tras recibir una única llamada de Renfe con el objetivo de devolverle el dinero del billete*.​


----------



## abe heinsenberg (19 Ago 2022)

Renfe regala con el billete parrilla y embutidos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

LA POLICIA DE FOOL 
MIENTEN COMO UNA BELLACA
POSIBLEMENTE SEA UNA ACTORA DE CRISIS CON ALGUNA RELACION MENOR CON LA POLICIA
SI FUERE POLICIA DE VERDAD. PODRIAMOS ESTAR HABLANDO DE UNA PSYOP EN TODA REGLA 









La charopoli del "tren del infierno" es la demostración de que las mujeres policias son un serio problema de seguridad ciudadana


Parece sorprendente que nadie haya dicho lo que realmente pasa con este caso. Y es que una mujer que no estaba preparada para ser policia, vaya con placa creyendose una diosa sabelotodo y asumiendo unas competencias que no tiene. Porque "trabaja con estres" , (Seguramente el que trabaje con mas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SOY (19 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Ooootro giro del guión Joder, con un montón de testigos y aún no tenemos claro nada.
> 
> Edit: puede que fuese cierto que no frenó, pero también sería una actuación medio correcta ya que confiaría que si no le habían dicho nada desde control es porque estaba todo ok y se podía pasar.



¿Pasar por en medio de un incendio brutal?, ¿sabes que ese tren iba bien cargadito de diésel?.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## kikoseis (19 Ago 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Los testigos afirman que la maquinista NO PARÓ EL TREN sino que tuvieron que ser los propios pasajeros los que accionaron el freno de emergencia porque veían que la maquinista los llevaba a una muerte segura.
> 
> Es decir, que la versión de la maquinista omite que ella NO paró el tren.
> 
> ...



Un motín.
Lo que parecía. Que se la liaron a la maquinista.


----------



## kikoseis (19 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La charomaquinista está en duda, todavía hay que esperar testimonios, pero la charopolicia ha cometido una omisión de auxilio como una catedral.



Parece como si la policía fuese la que perdió los papeles y frenó el tren.


----------



## SOY (19 Ago 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Un motín.
> Lo que parecía. Que se la liaron a la maquinista.



Sí, lo que viene siendo un "motín", pensaron que la maquinista se los quería llevar al otro mundo y no se dejaron. Malditos incívicos.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

Pitorreo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

*A pesar de tener la UME imagenes de camaras termicas del fuego cerca de los railes del tren segun el Pais*
*Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla*








Dos horas de pánico en el tren que se vio envuelto en las llamas de Bejís


Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla




elpais.com


















Sobre las 17:54, la maquinista detuvo el convoy al observar* «una intensa lluvia de cenizas y humo» *y se puso en contacto con el puesto de mando para preguntar si existía algún incendio en las proximidades. 
*
El puesto de mando le informó que desconocía esa información 
«tanto en ese momento como en el momento de la salida del tren desde Valencia».


El protocolo establece que la autoridad, operador o gestor de la infraestructura que detecta primero un incidente en la vía debe comunicarlo al resto para la toma de medidas de acuerdo con las circunstancias, y según Renfe 
son los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad quienes deben pedir la suspensión de la circulación porque «son los que tienen conocimiento de incidentes en el entorno que afectan a la vía».*


Durante la conversación con su superior, la maquinista observa que hay llamas en las proximidades y *comunica que va a cambiar de cabina y retroceder*, una decisión que es autorizada por el puesto de mando, que le indica que circule hasta Caudiel, donde estarán movilizadas las fuerzas de seguridad y servicios sanitarios.


En el proceso de cambio de cabina, se producen en el interior del tren *situaciones de tensión y alarma entre los 49 pasajeros que viajan en el convoy* debido a que varios de ellos quieren abandonar el tren y lo hacen a pesar de las advertencias de la maquinista de que no es seguro.​


----------



## GT3RSR (19 Ago 2022)

¿No hay manera de saber antes de subirse a un tren si conduce una tía o no? Lo digo totalmente en serio.


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *A pesar de tener la UME imagenes de camaras termicas del fuego cerca de los railes del tren segun el Pais*
> *Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla*
> 
> 
> ...



"*el protocolo*", esto le gustara a @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## brickworld (19 Ago 2022)

Cada vez se parece más a aterriza como puedas 









Aterriza como puedas (1980) (EE)


Aterriza como puedas (1980) (EE) Aterriza como puedas (1980) (EE)




gloria.tv






SOY dijo:


> Los testigos afirman que la maquinista NO PARÓ EL TREN sino que tuvieron que ser los propios pasajeros los que accionaron el freno de emergencia porque veían que la maquinista los llevaba a una muerte segura.
> 
> Es decir, que la versión de la maquinista omite que ella NO paró el tren.
> 
> ...



Joder jajajajaja vaya chocho de declaraciones  menudo esperpento de país y de investigaciones 

Con algo de suerte nos olvidaremos de esta cagada y nadie tendrá que dar explicaciones o responsabilidades


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

La maquinista del tren actuó correctamente, casi 'heroicamente' -


Un empleado de Renfe, con cargo de Jefe de Estación en Aragón y que nos pide no revelar su nombre, ha hecho circular a través de whatasap




www.informavalencia.com





¿CUANTO HABRA PAGADO EL GOBIERNO PEDO SATANICO MASON DE LA COMUNIDAC VALENCIANA 

A LA POLICIA CRISIS ACTOR PARA CONTAR SUS MENTIRAS ?

HABRA SIDO UN SABOTAJE PLANIFICADO ?

¿QUE BUSCARIAN ? 


















​


----------



## Nationwww (19 Ago 2022)

Todos funcis...


----------



## reconvertido (19 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿estaba de servicio?



Los policías pueden actuar en cualquier momento, porque SIEMPRE están de servicio.
Lo que no están es DE TURNO.

Y sui además se identifica como policía (y lo hizo) pues básicamente está ejerciendo acciones como agente de autoridad.

Y esta "agenta", en vez de hacer caso a la maquinista y ayudarla apoyando als acciones que ella dijera (que sí que era una autoridad técnica que es lo que requeire al situación) va y no se le ocurre otra cosa más que alborotar al pasaje indicando otro curso de acción.
Cuando lo suyo hubiera sido poner orden, clama, y asegurarse de que NADIE pusla la parada de emergencia bloqueando el tren (en esa situación, cada SEGUNDO de bloqueo es crucial, y los que pusalron el boton de parada ed meergencia, aprece ser que lo bloquearon durante 15 minutos...).
Pero ella tenía complejo de superheroína estilo John McLane por lo visto.
Si fuera un barco o un avión se la puede detener.
En otra época más civilizada, el capitán del barco la habría hecho saltar por la tabla a los tiburones, por motín y poner en peligro a al tripulación.

En esta época nos tendremos que conformar con que la denuncien por varias imprudencias temerarias.

EN CASO DE ACCIDENTE TÉCNICO SE OBEDECE AL RESPONSABLE TÉCNICO PORQUE ES LA ÚNICA AUTORIDAD.
Que los policías ahí están para callar y acatar, no para "organizar" ni mucho menos para hacerse cargo de la situación.

Si tuvieran algo más que la primaria lo sabrían, claro...

Disculpemos todo por el ataque de pánico.


----------



## MagnetoV (19 Ago 2022)

*Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista*
Jorge A. Rodríguez
La maquinista del tren que fue sorprendido por las llamas del incendio de Bejís (Castellón) ha ratificado ante la Guardia Civil que dio instrucciones a los pasajeros para que no abandonasen el convoy y que ella no abrió las puertas. De hecho, el registro jurídico o caja negra instalada en el ferrocarril de media distancia 18506, en ruta entre Valencia y Zaragoza, grabó el martes pasado que los portones de los vagones no se abrieron en ningún momento, salvo cuando ya estaba de regreso, para recoger heridos, según ha asegurado Rafael González Escudero, portavoz del Sindicato Ferroviario (SF), y han confirmado fuentes del instituto armado.

La conductora ha explicado que los pasajeros que se echaron a las vías salieron del tren por la cabina trasera de mando, ya de regreso a la estación de Caudiel y alejándose de las llamas, aprovechando que la conductora tuvo que abandonarla momentáneamente para desactivar el sistema de emergencia, del que alguien había tirado. Algunos de los pasajeros que se desembarcaron, seis de los cuales han sufrido quemaduras, han coincidido en que fue la maquinista la que les dijo que salieran. Pero otros testigos han señalado tanto a los agentes que los atendieron como a los que les interrogaron que quien incitó a abandonar el tren fue otra mujer, que ahora identifican como una policía nacional fuera de servicio.

La investigación para conocer qué pasó exactamente el día 16, cuando el tren se vio lamido por las llamas del incendio en la zona de Alto Palancia, ha avanzado con la toma de declaración por parte del instituto armado a la ferroviaria, a varios heridos e incluso a la citada agente, así como con la revisión de la caja negra. Según ha ratificado la maquinista, unos minutos antes de las seis de la tarde se topó con ceniza y humo a los pocos metros de salir de un túnel y, muy poco más adelante, detuvo el tren al ver llamas cercando la vía. Como ha detallado, comunicó la situación al puesto de mando, y desde este le contestaron que no tenían ningún aviso de incendio cerca de la vía.

—“Pues yo tengo el fuego delante”, contestó la operaria.

La mujer, con varios años de experiencia como maquinista ferroviaria, agarró el móvil y fue pidiendo instrucciones, mientras dejaba la cabina delantera, atravesaba la zona de pasajeros (49 en esos momentos), e iba al furgón de cola para desbloquear la locomotora trasera y poder regresar y alejarse de las llamas. “Es que para poder dar la vuelta hay que bloquear la de cabeza y conectar la trasera. Ella lo hizo en cuatro minutos [en cuanto recibió la autorización del puesto de mando], y no es fácil, porque se suele tardar más”, ha explicado el portavoz del Sindicato Ferroviario. Para entonces, muchos pasajeros estaban muy asustados por la proximidad de las llamas.

—¿No puedes volver para atrás?, le preguntaron algunos viajeros.

Lo que más afecta es lo que sucede más cerca. Para no perderte nada, suscríbete.

Suscríbete

—No, no puedo, me tienen que dar permiso, replicó la maquinista.

Una agente de la Guardia Civil atiende a una persona herida del tren amenazado por las llamas.
Una agente de la Guardia Civil atiende a una persona herida del tren amenazado por las llamas.
En su declaración ante la Guardia Civil, la ferroviaria ha precisado que, tras avanzar unos pocos metros marcha atrás, el tren fue detenido por la acción del freno de emergencia y algunos pasajeros comenzaron a manipular puertas para abrirlas. La caja negra ha recogido que las puertas no fueron abiertas, aunque sí manipuladas, y ha grabado el parón por el accionamiento del freno de urgencia, según fuentes ferroviarias. También han quedado grabadas en el registro jurídico siete paradas posteriores con apertura de las puertas, con el tren alejándose del fuego, que fueron las efectuadas para recoger a algunas de las personas que dejaron el tren, algunas con grandes quemaduras, porque otras optaron por atravesar el monte. “Sabemos que algún pasajero intentó abrir las puertas; yo creo que les dio miedo porque no sabían si iban hacia el fuego...”, le disculpa González Escudero.

Las puertas fueron manipuladas, pero quedaron bloqueadas y, con ellas, se anulaba además la posibilidad de que el tren se moviese: bajaron el macho del cerrojo, pero no balancearon lateralmente el portón, como requiere la apertura manual. Fueron “dificultades para cambiar de marcha debido a que accionaron el sistema de emergencia”, ha contado una fuente del instituto armado. Ese bloqueo obligó a la maquinista a salir de la cabina con la que ya pilotaba en dirección a Caudiel para “reponer las puertas” y poder avanzar, ha contado el portavoz del SF. La mujer ha contado que fue en ese momento cuando algunos pasajeros entraron a dicha cabina, abrieron la puerta de esta, que tiene cerrojo pero no sistema de bloqueo, y bajaron a las vías. “Se ha ratificado en que ni dijo a la gente que se bajara ni abrió las puertas”, insisten fuentes de la Guardia Civil. Ya de vuelta a Caudiel, la propia maquinista ayudó a recoger heridos mientras iba parando. De hecho, sufre quemaduras leves en los brazos.

El relato de la mujer, además, coincide con el que hicieron la mayoría de los viajeros, ya a salvo, en la estación de Caudiel, donde los únicos disponibles para atenderles eran guardias civiles. Allí, la mayoría relató que la maquinista mantuvo la calma, pese a la lógica alteración del momento, que no les dio ninguna indicación a los pasajeros sobre qué ocurría o qué debían hacer, que no les comunicó las decisiones del puesto de mando y que se comportó de manera “educada” hasta que recibió el permiso para dar la vuelta. Los testimonios son coincidentes en que no hubo apertura de puertas y de que la mayoría de los viajeros siguió en su asiento, pese a la inquietud.

Pero otros viajeros relataron, ya atendidos sobre el andén de la estación de regreso, que hubo una mujer, a la que inicialmente señalaron como la conductora, que les incitó a salir del tren. Fuentes conocedoras del caso aseguran que se trata de una agente destinada en la comisaría de Xirivella, de quien algunos testigos dicen que “incitó” a la maquinista a que abriera las puertas. Esta funcionaria dijo en los primeros momentos a quien estaba en la estación que fue la maquinista la que les incitó a salir. Algunos heridos apoyan esa versión. Algún testigo, por contra, ha señalado a esta policía como la persona que flanqueó la salida al resto. La agente dijo entonces que tomó las riendas de la situación, pero que ella no abrió puerta alguna.

La Fiscalía del Estado pidió en mayo "controles" en las líneas ferroviarias por el riesgo de incendio

La Unidad de Medio Ambiente de la Fiscalía General del Estado pidió por escrito en mayo a los fiscales territoriales que ordenasen controles en “en vertederos, líneas eléctricas, líneas de ferrocarril, zonas recreativas, e incluso campamentos infantiles y juveniles situados en terrenos forestales que impliquen riesgo de incendio forestal”. En la comunicación se reclamaba que se comunicase a los propietarios de estos espacios, por lo tanto, a Renfe y Adif en el caso de los tendidos ferroviarios, para que adoptasen “las medidas procedentes para evitar incendios en estas zonas”, según una nota difundida ayer por la propia Fiscalía del Estado. El oficio fue enviado antes de que comenzara en verano por el fiscal de Sala Coordinador en esta materia, Antonio Vercher, ante “las previsiones de altas temperaturas y menor volumen de precipitaciones”.

El oficio encarga que los "controles" los hagan las Secciones de Medio Ambiente "a través las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad y agentes competentes". En el caso de Bejís, el alcalde de Caudiel, Antonio Martínez, también había reclamado recientemente la limpieza de las vías a sus propietarios, porque estaban rodeadas de maleza alta, según ha declarado este viernes en TVE.

Este departamento ha recabado del Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona) de la Guardia Civil los datos de los incendios de más de 300 hectáreas ocurridos hasta el pasado lunes, 15 de agosto. Según sus datos, en esos fuegos se han visto ya afectadas 177.309 hectáreas, especialmente en las provincias de Zamora, Lugo, Orense y Zaragoza. “Detrás de la mayoría de ellos está presuntamente la interacción humana con el bosque, sea por una razón intencional o por comportamientos negligentes como el uso de máquina, determinadas herramientas o colillas”, subraya la fiscalía.









Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista


La conductora se ratifica ante la Guardia Civil: pidió que nadie abandonase los vagones y no abrió las puertas. La caja negra apoya esa versión, según la investigación




elpais.com


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Subamonos a este tren pilotado por una charo, será divertido.



Lo divertido sería que pasen a recoger su OWNED los que despotricaron contra la Maquinista, solo por el hecho de ser una enemiga de género. Bueno. Siempre les quedará otra: Culpar a la Caja Negra, por ser del género contrario y, pa colmo, del color que es (esto pa los que además son ProArios). 









Avanza la investigación sobre los hechos en el tren de Bejís: la caja negra confirma la versión de la maquinista


Según los avances de la investigación, publicados por 'El País', los viajeros que saltaron del tren lo hicieron por la cabina trasera.




www.huffingtonpost.es




*Avanza la investigación sobre los hechos en el tren de Bejís: la caja negra confirma la versión de la maquinista*
Según los avances de la investigación, publicados por 'El País', los viajeros que saltaron del tren lo hicieron por la cabina trasera.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160509
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160508



Compartiending...


----------



## singladura (20 Ago 2022)

Todo parece indicar que la agente fue presa del pánico, alarmó y confundió al pasaje (creyeron que era la maquinista), incitó a forzar las puertas o lo hizo mismamente, huyó por la puerta del maquinista abandonando al resto a su suerte y al verse descubierta publica una versión de los hechos que no se sostiene con los datos de renfe. Y además en la versión que da, se supone al ser descubierta su actuación una vez analzados los hechos cuenta que se todo era para ir a unas casas de vecinos a pedir ayuda e irse en furgonetas, ¿Y esas casas no estaban también amenazadas al estar cerca?

El problema real es que hay una serie de gente con cargo u oficios que realmente no tendrían que estar ahí. Por poner un ejemplo que se entienda los mismos policías de la manada.. Ahora mismo la agente ésta y los responsables que dejaron circular a un tren en medio de un incendio, independientemente de que gire el viento o no. Suceden porque a muchos sin mèritos ni capacidad los enchufan pero no se merecen el cargo y es una temeridad que no los retiren de circulación. A mi me produce alarma social estar en manos de esa chusma


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Ago 2022)

Encajan las piezas: los datos de la caja negra y la versión de la maquinista del tren de Bejís coinciden


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

Encajan las piezas: los datos de la caja negra y la versión de la maquinista del tren de Bejís coinciden

BOOOMM

38 PAGINAS DE HISTERICOS 

QUE NO ACEPTABA ASUMIR LA REALIDAD DE QUE LOS POLITICOS LOS QUIEREN


















MVERTOS ​


----------



## anduriña (21 Ago 2022)

Pero ¿acaso la maquinista no ha metido el tren en un incendio? Porque ahora parece que la maquinista no es responsable de nada.

Como dijo alguien atrás.

Mal por ADIF
Mal por Renfe
Mal por la maquinista
Y fatal por la policía.

Entre mujeres anda el juego.


----------



## DUDH (21 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Pero ¿acaso la maquinista no ha metido el tren en un incendio? Porque ahora parece que la maquinista no es responsable de nada.
> 
> Como dijo alguien atrás.
> 
> ...




No. La enviaron cara al incendio y ella se detuvo antes, tras como mínimo 26 minutos parada cero quemaduras.


----------



## anduriña (21 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> No. La enviaron cara al incendio y ella se detuvo antes, tras como mínimo 26 minutos parada cero quemaduras.



Permíteme que lo dude -evidentemente, no lo sé, como nadie de los que ha escrito en este hilo.

Pero no tiene sentido. Nadie sale corriendo de un tren si no percibe peligro. 

Por muy estúpida que sea esa persona -a la policía le va a caer una buena demanda.


----------



## burbujero.23 (21 Ago 2022)

Pero otros testigos han señalado tanto a los agentes que los atendieron como a los que les interrogaron que quien incitó a abandonar el tren fue otra mujer, que ahora identifican como una policía nacional fuera de servicio.

Bueno. Pues ya está. Ya tenemos responsable.
Una tipa k seguirá currando y que a lo peor consigue un puesto de oficina. Visto k no sabe gestionar situaciones de estrés.


----------



## anduriña (21 Ago 2022)

burbujero.23 dijo:


> Pero otros testigos han señalado tanto a los agentes que los atendieron como a los que les interrogaron que quien incitó a abandonar el tren fue otra mujer, que ahora identifican como una policía nacional fuera de servicio.
> 
> Bueno. Pues ya está. Ya tenemos responsable.
> Una tipa k seguirá currando y que a lo peor consigue un puesto de oficina. Visto k no sabe gestionar situaciones de estrés.



Hay mucho interés en que la historia contada sea así -por Renfe, ADIF y el sindicato de maquinistas. Que conste que la policía se ha condenado solita.

Pero yo sería prudente. Insisto en que es incoherente el relato.

El relato lógico es éste, cambiando sólo que la maquinista no ha abierto la puerta, si es que no la ha abierto:




dalmore_12y dijo:


> No sé si reír o llorar...es todo tan tan, pero tan ...no sé qué adjetivo poner.
> Renfe que pasa de todo y deja salir un tren que va a pasar por una zona muy escarpada con un incendio brutal cerca.
> Una maquinista que pierde los nervios y se pasa esperando órdenes 20 min con el fuego rodeando el tren...instinto de supervivencia 0, el protocolo es el protocolo hasta la tumba. Y luego abre la puerta al grito de: "el que pueda correr que corra", vamos un "maricon el último" en toda regla.
> Una policía Nacional que, por su profesión, toma el mando, le hace abrir las puertas a la maquinista y...se larga con los que pueden correr!!! Aiba la hostia!! Y deja tirados a niños, ancianos y gente que no puede correr por las vías!! Espero la expedienten, pero bien.
> ...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Ago 2022)

Hay que estar en el tren .a ver cómo reacciona uno si hay fuego ..la gente suele entrar en pánico.y entonces viene el peligro veremos si según dicen charocop accionó el freno de emergencia y presionó a la Charo Maquinista para abrir las puertas


----------



## DUDH (21 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Permíteme que lo dude -evidentemente, no lo sé, como nadie de los que ha escrito en este hilo.
> 
> Pero no tiene sentido.* Nadie sale corriendo de un tren si no percibe peligro.*
> 
> Por muy estúpida que sea esa persona -a la policía le va a caer una buena demanda.



Percibir peligro es una cosa, que lo haya, otra. ¿No has visto nunca a una tía gritar como una posesa por ver una rata, una cucaracha o cualquier otra mierda? Pues eso.


----------



## anduriña (21 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Percibir peligro es una cosa, que lo haya, otra. ¿No has visto nunca a una tía gritar como una posesa por ver una rata, una cucaracha o cualquier otra mierda? Pues eso.



¿Tienes algún tipo de interés en el asunto? Directo o indirecto -eres de ADIF, Renfe, maquinista...

Te lo digo porque a mí me da igual. Pero que la maqunista llegó a un punto donde había cosas prendiéndose a los lados del tren parece poco discutible. 

Y yo a eso lo llamo negligencia. No sé. El tiempo me dará o no la razón si se cuenta.

Por mi parte acabo mi intervención.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

*VOSOTROS A

PAGAR

CALLAR 

Y HABLAR
DE CHAROS E INMIS*
​


----------



## DUDH (21 Ago 2022)

@anduriña aunque defiendo a muerte a la maquinista no soy cm de nada en absoluto; supongo que la otra charo histérica me ha hecho actuar así, además de las evidencias y noticias (A3, ABC, Guardia civil...) que confirman el relato de la maquinista con la caja negra de tren.

Te digo más aquí lo gordo es o bien RENFE o Protección civil los que la cagaron bien cagada


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

ja


----------



## Nigury (21 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Pero ¿acaso la maquinista no ha metido el tren en un incendio? Porque ahora parece que la maquinista no es responsable de nada.
> 
> Como dijo alguien atrás.
> 
> ...



Realmente el responsable aquí es Adif que para eso es su infraestructura.

Es como si hay un incendio atravesando una carretera y no se corta el trafico.
¿Tendría la culpa el conductor de un autocar que se encuentra el fuego tras salir de un túnel?

Porque es basicamente lo que ha pasado, había un incendio y la maquinista confió en el buen hacer de Adif y pensaría que bueno, pasarían cerca pero no tan cerca, hasta que salio de un túnel y se encontró en el fregao, momento en el cual bloqueó el puesto delantero, para ir al de cola y retroceder.

Encima cuando ya empieza a retroceder, no puede porque le han activado pasajeros alarmas por el tren, por lo que tiene que salir, desbloquear las alarmas y de vuelta al puesto de conducción, y he oído por ahí que incluso alguno de los listos que salieron por la cabina delantera pulsó por error la seta de emergencia.

Pero vamos, muy simple, los únicos heridos fueron los que decidieron salir al campo siguiendo a la 'heroina', de los que se quedaron en el tren todos ilesos.

Lo ÚNICO que se le puede decir a la maquinista es que no cerrase con llave la puerta de la cabina de conducción para evitar el acceso no autorizado de las personas que entraron para salir por la puerta de la cabina.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Ago 2022)

La conductora tiene mucha culpa, por no comunicar por megafonia lo que pasaba, lo que iba a hacer ella, y lo que tenian que hacer los viajeros, para salir bien de aquella emergencia.

Se quedó chareando durante 26 minutos y cundio el panico. Lo que hizo la policia fue hasta normal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

*ME NVTRE.
PRIMERO . SE FOLLAN A VUESTROS HIJES LUEGO OS PINCHAN GRAFENO 
Y AHORA OS METEN TRENES EN INCENDIOS PROVOCADOS *





*OS LO MERECEIS
POR GVARROS *

El presidente de la Generalitat valenciana, el socialista Ximo Puig, con su gobierno - Jorge Gil - Europa Press - Archivo
MADRID, 2 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) -​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

LA MALA SUERTE QUE HAN TENIDO LOS QUE HAN METIDO UN TREN DE RENFE EN UN INCENDIO PROVOCADO

ES QUE ESTA VEZ LO HAN PODIDO CONTAR Y NO HA SIDO LO DE

" PODEIS IROS : SOLO HAY CADAVERES "

POR QUE SI NO. DESAPARECE LA GRABACION DE LA CAJA NEGRA

Y DICEN QUE HA SIDO EL OPERARIO Y FUERA​









​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

GVARROS REVENTAOS 
GVARROS GRAFENAOS
GVARROS ASAOS
ES LEY DE BIDA​


----------



## mordoriana (21 Ago 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> Realmente el responsable aquí es Adif que para eso es su infraestructura.
> 
> Es como si hay un incendio atravesando una carretera y no se corta el trafico.
> ¿Tendría la culpa el conductor de un autocar que se encuentra el fuego tras salir de un túnel?
> ...




Le dejaron una maleta sobre el freno de hombre muerto....
Además de bloquear las puertas.
Simplemente le saltaron todos los bloqueos que tenían a mano.

Pobre maquinista. Poco pasó.

Que no cerró la cabina, vale, tampoco se imaginaría que la policía iba a hacer lo contrario a lo que le pidió.


----------



## Nigury (21 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> La conductora tiene mucha culpa, por no comunicar por megafonia lo que pasaba, lo que iba a hacer ella, y lo que tenian que hacer los viajeros, para salir bien de aquella emergencia.
> 
> Se quedó chareando durante 26 minutos y cundio el panico. Lo que hizo la policia fue hasta normal.



Claro, como todos sabemos que en los trenes funciona todo perfectamente, incluyendo megafonía, etc.
Mismamente, yo he oido a maquinistas quejarse de que no pueden usar la velocidad prefijada en muchos trenes porque esta averiada y ahí sigue el tren haciendo trayectos. Ya no hablemos de los teleindicadores que me harto de ver trenes con las pantallas apagadas. Así que si, perfectamente puede ir un tren que no le funcione la megafonía del tren, y mas de un regional Valencia - Zaragoza, que tendrá el mantenimiento mínimo para poder circular y ya.

Por cierto, no fueron 26 minutos, sino 21 minutos, y si se tardó fue porque la estuvieron mareando los listos accionando las alarmas y manipulando las puertas, lo cual obliga a la maquinista a volver a recorrerse el tren para ver donde esta el problema, y además probablemente porque la andarían bloqueando el paso para que diese explicaciones de que pasaba y que no pasaba.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Ago 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> Claro, como todos sabemos que en los trenes funciona todo perfectamente, incluyendo megafonía, etc.
> Mismamente, yo he oido a maquinistas quejarse de que no pueden usar la velocidad prefijada en muchos trenes porque esta averiada y ahí sigue el tren haciendo trayectos. Ya no hablemos de los teleindicadores que me harto de ver trenes con las pantallas apagadas. Así que si, perfectamente puede ir un tren que no le funcione la megafonía del tren, y mas de un regional Valencia - Zaragoza, que tendrá el mantenimiento mínimo para poder circular y ya.
> 
> Por cierto, no fueron 26 minutos, sino 21 minutos, y si se tardó fue porque la estuvieron mareando los listos accionando las alarmas y manipulando las puertas, lo cual obliga a la maquinista a volver a recorrerse el tren para ver donde esta el problema, y además probablemente porque la andarían bloqueando el paso para que diese explicaciones de que pasaba y que no pasaba.



Repito, avisando por megafonia, dando razones e instrucciones logicas nadie hubiera entrado en panico, ni roto ventanas ni palancas ni planteando planes de huida.


Hay que dar informacion. Y no se dio. 
Esa es la cultura oscurantista y pasotista de renfe y acabara provocando tragedias. 


La megafonia funciona, porque hay que usarla al arrancar el tren. Siempre.

Todo lo demas, son feas excusas


----------



## al loro (21 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> La conductora tiene mucha culpa, por no comunicar por megafonia lo que pasaba, lo que iba a hacer ella, y lo que tenian que hacer los viajeros, para salir bien de aquella emergencia.
> 
> Se quedó chareando durante 26 minutos y cundio el panico. Lo que hizo la policia fue hasta normal.



La maquinista podría ir con uniforme (debería ser obligatorio. No sé si actualmente lo es pero ir con una blusa casual la hace más charo todavía y nadie le tiene respeto por ir precisamente de campo y playa.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Ago 2022)

al loro dijo:


> La maquinista podría ir con uniforme (debería ser obligatorio. No sé si actualmente lo es pero ir con una blusa casual la hace más charo todavía y nadie le tiene respeto por ir de campo y playa.



Es dramatica la falta de profesionalidad y formalidad de renfe.

De verdad, da asco viajar en tren en españa, los interventores, los taquilleros, los conductores...no tienen la mas minima educacion ni conocen la cortesia. Y menos aun para esos puestos.



Ya lo he dicho, en situaciones de emergencia nos va a costar vidas, porque es todo el reino del caos.


----------



## Nigury (21 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> La megafonia funciona, porque hay que usarla al arrancar el tren. Siempre.



No, lo que funciona es el avisador de cierre de puertas que se activa automaticamente al pulsar el botón de cierre de puertas.

Pero de la megafonía, eso ya te digo que perfectamente puede estar averiada como muchas otras tantas cosas en los trenes.

O a lo mejor funcionaba, pero cuando estas acostumbrado a llevar trenes que tienen alguna puerta averiada, les faltan luces interiores, no funcionan los teleindicadores, la velocidad prefijada tampoco funciona, etc etc, pues lo ultimo que vas a pensar es en usar la megafonía interna que a saber si funciona o no y mas cuando a lo mejor la ultima vez que se uso en ese tren fue cuando salió de la fabrica.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Ago 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> No, lo que funciona es el avisador de cierre de puertas que se activa automaticamente al pulsar el botón de cierre de puertas.
> 
> Pero de la megafonía, eso ya te digo que perfectamente puede estar averiada como muchas otras tantas cosas en los trenes.
> 
> O a lo mejor funcionaba, pero cuando estas acostumbrado a llevar trenes que tienen alguna puerta averiada, les faltan luces interiores, no funcionan los teleindicadores, la velocidad prefijada tampoco funciona, etc etc, pues lo ultimo que vas a pensar es en usar la megafonía interna que a saber si funciona o no y mas cuando a lo mejor la ultima vez que se uso en ese tren fue cuando salió de la fabrica.



Un buen maquinista tiene que usarla, a diario.

Basta de avisos enlatados, y silencio sepulcral cuando hay problemas, el maquinista tiene que entrenar la comunicacion con sus pasajeros, cada dia. 

Los maquinistas tienen que estar habituados a dar informacion en tiempo real de todo:



Si es que en renfe falla la base, la educacion, la formalidad y la figura de autoridad.


----------



## Nigury (21 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Un buen maquinista tiene que usarla, a diario.
> 
> Basta de avisos enlatados, y silencio sepulcral cuando hay problemas, el maquinista tiene que entrenar la comunicacion con sus pasajeros, cada dia.
> 
> ...



Si, lo que tu digas, pero la realidad es que JAMAS he oído usar la megafonía interna en ninguno de los trenes en España por lo que yo no me fiaría demasiado de utilizarla tras 20 años sin utilizarla.
Con megafonía interna me refiero a que alguien desde el puesto de conducción pulse el botón y hable por un micrófono.
Es mas, en teoría, el puesto de mando, podría emitir mensajes de voz en la megafonía interna a través del sistema de comunicaciones del tren.

E incluso hace años se supone que la idea era que en los trenes de Cercanías se pudieran realizar avisos en tiempo real a través de los teleindicadores y la megafonía, y me consta de haber visto un video donde se mostraba un mensaje en pruebas en uno de los teleindicadores interiores de texto.

Pero bueno, cuando ni siquiera los sistemas automáticos de información funcionan muchas veces, e incluso ni se molestan en revisar que los teleindicadores no muestran publicidad incorrecta cuando un tren lo trasladan de núcleo de cercanías pues que quieres.

Así se han llegado a ver, en pantallas de trenes de Asturias, el ir en tren por 16.50€ a la fabrica de Freixenet porque trasladaron un Civia de Barcelona a Asturias y ni revisaron lo que tenia metido en el ordenador de los teleindicadores.
O en los de Valencia, lo mismo cuando trajeron los Civia desde Andalucia.


----------



## DUDH (21 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Repito, avisando por megafonia, dando razones e instrucciones logicas *nadie hubiera entrado en panico*, ni roto ventanas ni palancas ni planteando planes de huida.



Lo de la megafonía puede estar bien, no digo que no, pero el pasaje estaba medio informado de cuando pasó hacia la máquina trasera, además prefiero que se centre en lo importante y no en tik-tokear por megafonía. Por otra parte, la loca de la colina desde el segundo 1 estaba cagada y sin sororidad alguna, no se fiaba. ¿Hubiese obedecido lo dicho por megafonía?  Habría servido a lo mejor para que menos gente la siguiese, pero creo que poco más.


----------



## el ejpertoc (22 Ago 2022)

La cuenta atrás de Sonia, la maquinista que salvó el tren del fuego


----------

